# Current Cyclers ~ Ireland ~ part 3



## pinkcat

New home ~ happy chatting


----------



## Jillyhen

Loving the new home..

Hope everyone is well..


----------



## patbaz

Lovely new home - thanks pinkcat

Jillyhen how are you holding up huni??

Hello to everyone else


----------



## shenagh1

bookmarking  x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Pat

Im not 2 bad thanks, cramps are still there   . I just dont know what to think i went in to a shop this morning and i could smell toast totally turned my stomach. I  have bought 2 cb tests determind not to test early..

MissE, im sure you are still smiling. Wondeful news..

Babyd, how are you hun??   That all went well.

Magic, how have the 1st sprays gone??

mmcm how you doing hun?? What did the doctor say..  

5 days to go till oft... My period shouldve been here yesterday so if it continues to stay away i will feel a lot happier.. Constantly running to the loo to knicker check..Im a right   
Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

Jillyhen the doctor rang the hosp and hoped to get me scanned today and told me the hosp would ring me back with an appointment, the rude receptionist rang and said earliest was tuesday at 3.00, i said rite ok.going home now to stay in my mums for the wend, 

Wont be on at al, have a lovely wend everyone xx


----------



## Jillyhen

mmcm

What a cheeky mare.. I wouldve told her that you wanted to be seen today.. Enjoy your weekend hun

Jillyhen


----------



## Magicbaby

So i logged on to show new posts and i see part 2 is locked and was blue i thought nooooooo wots going on here?? (never seen it before  ) but i see now once reading though we just have a new home  

So today was my first day of sprays i i hardly slept last nite - but the thing was i was thinking of it but it i must have been in there somewhere y else wud i not have slept  

Got up earlier than normal counting down to 8am when i wud start my first spray and before i new its all going full swing - this is it i think it hit me there and then so ive one more spray before bedtime and thats day 1 of dr over OMG  

I have a bit of an issue i can stop craving all the wrong foods - chocolate, crisps, bread, bikkies i have been so good up until 2 wks ago and now i cant stop it if i dont stop il have my 5st back on in no time   any suggestions?? i blame being on the pill for so long 66days now none stop  

This is when i need to be at my bestest behaviour  

Magic x


----------



## Boo333

Hi girls

Magicbaby - sorry I can't help I have no will power when it comes to food! I try not to have the bad stuff in the house so I'm not tempted, but its hard not to pick up a choccy bar when you are in the shop for other things. Congrats on first day of spraying nearly over!

Hi Jillyhen - thinking of you every day - wee bubs is a fighter still snuggling in.

Hi Patbaz, Shenagh and everyone else.

If you are looking for some light relief I would definitley recommend Magic Mike.  Its not going to win any oscars but you will get a giggle and some seriously sexy bodies and sexy dancing!  

Have a good weekend everyone.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Maximom

Evening ladies, another new home for us all...let's hope we get lots of bfp's!!

Hopeful my 12 week scan is on Wed & I'm looking forward to it, hopefully the baby will look more like a baby this time rather than just a blob lol. I've been unbelievably sick, doctor has me on Cyclizine 50mg twice a day which has stopped the vomiting but hasn't helped with the nausea at all. I'm just praying that it eases off in the next few weeks as I'm fit for nothing these days, my poor dogs have been neglected lately as I usually have to lie down as soon as I get in from work and my house needs some major attention. Dh is doing his best but his housework just isn't up to my standards lol. How r u & the little one keeping?

Yellowhope I had my first scan at 7+3 and there's one little bub with nice healthy heartbeat tucked up in there, due to make an appearance around 10th Feb. How's things with u?

I hope all you other ladies r keeping well, have a lovely weekend wotever u all have planned

Lynn x


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls 

Maximom-had my first day of dr sprays yesterday.  My head was thumping yesterday afternoon.  I never had any problems on the seprecur before, so I'm thinking it was the weather.  I'm excited to be starting again, this is my first fet.  That is so exciting that you are at the 12 week scan stage!!  Hopefully the nausea will settle soon.  I'm delighted to hear from you.


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

How are we all??

maximom, i cant believe that you are almost 12 weeks.. Hopefully the sickness will settle soon

Yellow, what sprays are on? I used to get headaches with them 

Magic, i ate like a woman demented when i 1st started the injections you couldnt fill me..

Boo how are you hun?

Babyd, thinking of you hun..

4 more days to go im so tempted to test early.. Cramps are still there,    is 2 days late but still run to the loo to knicker check.. 

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

Jillyhen stay away from those tests - naughty girl!


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies hope everyone Is keeping well sorry I haven't been on in ages just needed some time away to get my head round our bfn  
I have no news for you all we have just been working and spending time together and thinking about our next steps we need to save first anyways before we go again but at the moment we are thinking of going with gcrm. I got our letter for review appointment it not till september!
Hope


----------



## ln2003

Hopewishpray  just looking at your details and realised u and me must have had our treatment at RFC at same time.  We had 8eggs 5 fertilised but on ET day only 2 still viable.  Like you AF came way before OTD which was really devastating.  Even when I have fertility treatment I dint get the chance to find out via test if pg or not.  We have unexplained infertility and this is our second go went with origin in 2011.  AF came before OTD that time too .  At review appt consultant said everything looked perfect just one of those things.  Our RFC review is at end August my closest cousin (who is like my sister) is due to give birth same day- only took her about 4 months to get pg naturally.  We have been trying 7 years. She was showing me Moses basket and all yesterday I just wanted to leave.  I want to be happy for her but its so hard.  Thinking of going back to origin again as liked them much better than RFC though still interested to see what RFC have to say.  Hope u are keeping okay


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello everyone

Hope & in, welcome back ladies.

Girls im gonna confess and you may ring the   the cramps have been awful this morning and i did a tesco own brand test this morning which of course was a bfn.   
Im not hoping for good news on wednesday so at least i can expect bad news.. Still no sign of any bleeding just cramps, sharp twinges .

The whole ivf/icsi journey is horrendous.

Im heading to see granny this afternoon and my cousin who has just anounced that she is preg will be there..I will just have to be nice!! Even tho i feel like punching her   

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80

Afternoon ladies

I'm just popping on to see how you are all doing......

Jillyhen it's far to early to test, hang in there, I'm sure on wednesday you will get your BFP!!!!!!

Sorry on phone so can't catch up properly but hope everyone is coping with whatever stage they are at.

Gilly xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Jilly darling hang in there, it is too early. I am praying for a bfp for you on wednesday.       

Gilly hope you are getting on ok huni.  

Hope and In hope you ladies are doing ok. Good luck for your future cycles.     

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Girls

Hubby has checked the test and a 2nd line has appeared, it is faint so im panicking that its another chemical pregnancy.

Gilly i had been so sore this morning.. So hopefully the test is still positive on wednesday     

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Jilly huni get yourself a first response test for wednesday. I am praying so hard for you huni, you so deserve this.                    

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

MissE

Thanks hun

Ive 2 clearblue to use..
I just used a cheapie to see, was feeling awful in church this morning.

Right wee bub, please hang on and hope you are snuggling in tight mummy & daddy are dying to meet you..


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen you don't have too long to wait please stay away from the pee sticks!  Do as emma suggests and get a good test to try on wednesday!  You are so in my thoughts xx

Hopewishpray welcome back sweetie x

MissE still on cloud 9 ?

Hello to everyone else. Hope you are all doing well x


----------



## Magicbaby

Jilly   to you 
hang in there Wednesday is not far away now    i cant say anythin bout the   as ive never got to the stage ur at so i dont know how i'l be when its my turn   i feel at the moment i never want to test and remain blissfully in pupo land (when i get there) so long as the witch stays away ive seen to many BFN but i cant do that either


----------



## patbaz

Magicbaby try not to worry huni and take each step at a time. The journey is hard enough with out over thinking things sweetie x


----------



## Hopeful37

Jillyhen - it's def too early, so try not to worry!! Take easy and keep positive - I have a good feeling about this one, so praying hard that I am right. Sending u huge hugs xx

Miss E - oh my goodness, have I had my head buried in the sand for past month? Double trouble too - I am absolutely over the moon for you petal!! Take care, wishing u a healthy, happy pregnancy xxx

Maximom - sorry to hear you have been feeling so sick! Hopefully will start to ease in another couple of weeks along with the tiredness...well, that's wot I keep telling myself!! Good luck for Wed's scan...I am up at Ulster tomorrow for booking in appointment so really hope they do a scan while I am there. Which hospital are u attending? 

To all you other lovely ladies out there - hang on in there whether u are waiting to start, spraying, or waiting to test - you are all in my thoughts xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw girls i know i tested to early i only tested as i was so sore and really thought the aul witch was on her way.. I know there is the 2 lines to be honest im not taking it as a positive until i do the offical tests on wednesday..

mmcm, hope you had a nice weekend at your mum's

Thanks for all your prayers, you are a fantastic bunch of ladies..

Jillyhen


----------



## Maximom

Aw Jilly a line is a line huni, I just pray it's still there on Wed for you. Like you I tested 3 days early as I felt so bad & thought AF was on her way, I nearly passed out when the word Pregnant appeared on the screen as I had myself totally convinced it hadn't worked. This is ur time pet


----------



## yellowhope

Hi girls
Miss E-that's fab news   
Jilly- This is your time!
Patbaz- how are you sweetie?

Hi to Maximom, Hopeful, Velma,Magic, Gilly, Shenagh- hope you're all having a good weekend1


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - how are you all? I've somehow missed this thread - I was wondering why no-one seemed to be posting all weekend!
Jillyhen - don't worry yet. I really have a good feeling about your tx. I honestly believe you just tested too early! Hang in there until Wed if you can - although I know it's easier said than done! I tested a day early myself after my last tx so I can understand.
magicbaby - how are you getting on now?
Babydreams - not sure if you're on this thread yet - how did the op go? Hope you're feeling well.
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Rosecat, how are you??

Babyd, hope you are recovering at home.

mmcm how are you petal?

MissE when are you back to work??

Yellow i really hope so..

maximom are you feeling any better..

Woke up this morning feeling rotten, sore throat, a bit nausous and  a never ending thumping headache.  
I have had my sister & nieces over at mums for 2.5 weeks and they are going back tomorrow morning so heading up to mums for the afternoon.. Im really dreading saying goodbye.. The girls are 14 months old and such good fun im just scared they wont remember me..  

Im due to finish the cyclogest tomorrow evening, im just worried if i stop bleeding will start. The clinic didnt recommend giving me any more!! Any advice

Jillyhen


----------



## TBM

Hi Jillyhen

I am with GCRM and they are the same 12 cyclogest starting day 3 and finishing evening before OTD.  I am trying to believe they know best but will probaby still panic when mine finish.  I will be eagerly awaiting your news on Wednesday, you so deserve this


----------



## gilly80

Just a quick 1 from me, up for another scan this morning day 8 of stimms and I'm still responding slowly like I always do so they have upped my dose to 300 gonal f where I wanted to start anyway.

Jilly only 2 more sleeps until you get your BFP!

Hi to everyone else

Gilly xxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen try not to panic and maybe go to your gp and ask them to write you a script or phone the clinic and see if they will give you more and explain that you have done an early test and got a BFP.  Good luck huni xx

Gilly try not to worry I am sure all will be well in the end lots of people on here have been slow responders and ended up with their BFP. Stay positive sweetie xx

I hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## gilly80

Thanks Patbaz, I always have a worry after our 1st cycle was cancelled due to poor reponse xxx


----------



## mmcm

Hello ladies

Gillyhen- sweetie u seen a positive pet and just wait until wed, i done a test after my wee blast was put back exactly 1 week with the clear blue and got pregnant 1-2weeks on screen so i really really really hope that this is the happy ending u always dreamed off hun...hats meant for u wont pass you, no matter what test u use, clearblue what u have??its really all the same, i used the chepe to do a we test run aswell but it was too early but the wee cheap 1, came up at 1 week after blast was transferred, the 2 lines. dont be thinking abut ur last cycle this is the future and this wee baby is already on its way, im so excited for u already xx

Hello to maximon, velma, hope,babyd,gilly, magic and shenagh, i really hope all u girls are on this journey for a short one, it is such a tough tough road but we will all get there, no 1 really knows how it feels unless u hve been through this  xx

AFM-took a wee neaky day off work, txt my manager this mornin so taken it as annual leave just didnt want it on record as been sick.ive been in bed most of wend with cramping sensation and hosptal wodnt take me until tues unless i was bleeding, so i landed to craigavon hosp where i had all my other cycles of treatment previous to ivf and they done a wee scan,they confirmed baby was there last week, they are so so kind down there in craigavon, thankfully baby has grown and heart still beating, the worrying never stops, taken 1 day as it comes, im just going to keep praying xx


----------



## mmcm

jillyhen regards the progesterone i would ring ur gp and ask can u have progesterone, they wont refuse u withot a good reason, id demand it if u think it will help. i got my off gp no bother as hen i was at the lister they preferred if u got positive to keep on it to 2 weeks xhope this helps. x


----------



## gilly80

mmcm congratulations, glad that things are going the right way x


----------



## Rosecat

Mmcm - just saw your post there - so glad everything's going well for you - you're just right going to craigavon to get a scan for peace of mind. Congrats again!

gilly80 - can't believe you're already so far along this tx! Are you with Origin? I'll be keeping everything crossed this tx goes well for you.


----------



## shenagh1

very quick message ladies as I'm having a bad day  

mmcm -      I have abs everything crossed for you chick xx glad the girls sorted you in craigavon I'm up there next week for baseline x

jilly a line is a line hun fx its stays that way xx

hi all x


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Girls

Ive taken my last BCP glad to see the back of it   

Its day 4 of DR on the sprays and im so tired and concentration in work in limited   
sleeping pattern not good at the mo -will it get worse the more days i continue to DR? 

im so clueless with all this even tho ive read so much at the same time    

Sorry for the me post 

Magic x


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

mmcm, brill news on having your scan you have a stubborn wee bub in there..

Gilly, have they said when e/c may be?? What do you think of origin this time round?? I met the new clinic manager at my e/t and she is lovely.. I cant fault them at all this time.. Right wee follies start growing   

Magic hopefully you feel better soon.. I was always shattered when i was on the sprays..

Thanks Pat, will see how things go on wednesday and if its still a bf then i will make an appt..
shenagh,yellow,mamximom thanks for all you well wishes for wed..

Afm spend all day at mum's with my sister & nieces i broke down when i was saying goodbye im going to miss them so so much probably wont see them till sept/oct.   The twins are almost 15 months and the older of the 2 was always looking cuddles from me.. I just hope they arent going to forget me  

Jillyhen


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - hope you are well this evening.
Jillyhen - I can't stop thinking about you. Really hope you get your BFP on Wed!!!
magic - sorry to hear you're knackered on the sprays. I've that to look forward to next month! I didn't realise they would leave you feeling that way - I didn't use sprays to DR at GCRM and didn't really have any side-effects except some headaches. really hope you feel a bit better soon. When do you start stimming?
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Fi84

hey girls how is everyone doing?

mcmm - congradulations and enjoy xx

jilly - good luck for tomorrow thinkin of you hun x

best of luck to everyone - always thinkin of you all 

Fi xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

The sun is out    

Fi how are you mrs??

This time tomorrow i will either be jumping for joy or planning a drunked night out..  

Im starting to feel very nervous.. I cant get an appt with my gp until 9 wed morning.. Gonna see if i can get a blood test done also.. I bought 2 1st response tests from ebay and they have arrived this morning so ive all the tests ready    

My sleeping pattern is all over the place, woke a few times during the night ended up sleeping with my head at the bottom of the bed at hubby's feet everytime i moved i couldnt get comfy and cant lie on my stomach or else i feel sick.. Im a right   

To top it all had a scary dream, them we heard a strange commotion and it was an ambulance across from the house and that kept me awake with the noise of the door opening.. grr

Magic the sprays are awful.. I had very little side-affects with the injection except i just eating for Ireland   

Rosecat, what stage are you at??
Jillyhen


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Jillyhen  - I'm just waiting to go for my pre-treatment appt on 14th Aug with sprays due to start on 15th and stimms on 29th. Just cant wait to get started - hate the waiting around!
How are you? Are you tempted to test early? I'm sure it just seems like an eternity until tomorrow  - I remember it well. I held out until the day before my OTD and just gave in and tested then went for a blood test at my GPs on my OTD. I really hope you get your BFP!!!!

Hi Magic - how are you feeling today?
Hi MMcm - how are you? Are you feeling more reassured at all after the scan?
Hi Gilly80 - how are you getting on? Any sign on EC yet?
Hi to everyone else today.


----------



## Boo333

Hi girls

Just popped on to say good luck for tomorrow Jillyhen.  Hope you can get some sleep tonight.  Will have my fingers and toes crossed for you.  

Boo
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Boo,

Im not sleeping anyway   

In a wee bit of a paddy went to the loo and i thought i saw some blood.. Roll on the morning till i know for sure what is going on..

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Shall be thinking of you tommorrow morn Jillyhen. Praying so hard tonight that u get the good news u so truly deserve xxxx


----------



## Magicbaby

Evening girls
Rosecat i start stimms 3rd Aug
Jilly   tomorrow brings you the news u so deserve

AFM had a better nights sleep last nite but headache today was awful but i think the fact they were paintin in the office made it 10 times worse - i then asked to be moved to a side office as the fumes were awful - was told its gonna be like that all week so i guess i'l have to stay in the wee office on my own  

tired this evening but with such a headache im not surprised

i missed my 3rd spray by an hour was side tracked in work and almost cried when i realised - nurse told me to try to stick to the same times each day!!

Magic x


----------



## frenchie100

Evening Ladies

I hope u are all well!

Jillyhen I hope everything goes well for u tomorrow, I will pray that u get what u have always wanted x x

Babydust to all x


----------



## gilly80

Evening all,

Jilly i know you are only hours away from getting your BFP xx

Rosecat, no sign of EC yet back up to origins on Thursday morning, I think it will be day 11 by then, I'm always slow at getting started so still not sure

Magicbaby, I was always late at the weekends with my sprays especially at the weekends when I wanted a lie in, please don't stress It really won't make all that much difference.

I am trying to stay positive that we will get to EC but still aware that it's out of my control and I hate not being in control so I joined slimming world at the start of this cycle to try and keep some control over something and have managed to lose 10 pounds so far so if nothing else I will be a little slimmer lol

hope everyone else is keeping well

Gilly xxxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Hello to Everyone

Just a quick post from me to wish Jillyhen good luck. I have everything crossed for you. X x

Hels


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Im delighted to say that we got our   this morning.

I have been awake since 2, unable to sleep and feeling sick with nerves..

Thank you all for your well wishes

Jillyhen x


----------



## hellsbells26

OMG Jillyhen congratulations to you and DH. X x Couldn't get back to sleep this morning thinking about you. I just knew it was going to happen for you this cycle - you seemed so different in your approach this time, more laid back or something. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## TBM

Congratulations Jillyhen so so pleased for you, enjoy every minute xxx


----------



## hopewishpray

Congratulations jilly I'm soo delighted for you and your dh take care now xxx


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations Jillyhen you so deserve your BFP. I hope you have a healthy 9 months. I knew this was your time I had everything crossed for you. So delighted take care xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Oh Jillyhen - you have made my day!!! Congratulations petal...take care of yourself and heres to a healthy and happy pregnancy!! Good old Dr Diakos...Biggest hugs xxx


----------



## Katiehuni

Massive Congratulations Jillyhen!!!!!!!!! I have been lurking about waiting on some good news from you!!!!!!!!   
This is your time misses - just stay positive and relax as much as you can - saying that the worrying never stops even when you get as far on as i am!!! I am so delighted for you and dh!!!!
Enjoy the next few months!!! its a wonderful feeling - makes the morning sickness all worth while when you get to see your little miracle at each scan .
I am really am so thrilled for you!!!!!!!!!!!!! (blooming hormones making me cry again)!!!! xxx


----------



## Fi84

Ahhhh Jilly, 
Massive congradulations to you and your dh this is your time hun - now relax (easier said than done) and take care xx  

We are doing great here this time next week i will be getting ready for my 1st day back at work - really gonna miss my lil man  

Big hello and thinking of everyone!

Fi xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls

It hasnt really hit home yet.. 

Gosh Fi, thats gone in quick.. 

Katie ive been feeling crap all morning, on the sofa at 430 trying to sleep.. No success...

Hopeful, did origin do a blood test for you??

Hells, i didnt even listen to my 2 zita west tracks this time, had been lifting my nieces we just said if its for us it wont leave us..

Im so anxious, thought i had started to bleed last night.. Think panic was just starting to set in

Jillyhen


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Jilly - was thinking of you on my way to work - am absolutely delighted for you!!!!!!!!!! So pleased that you've got your BFP. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ln2003

Jillyhen. Congratulations to you and dh really pleased for you.


----------



## Katiehuni

Awww Jilly try and get some sleep hun - you need all your energy!!! 
Saying that I didn't get over my sicky/tired phase until I was about 17 weeks and now its come back again at 27! lol 

So delighted for you hun!!!! Just focus on the future and try not to worry. I know after the last time you will be on edge - hell i still knicker check now after my scare at the start - but as my consultant told me ' have some faith in this wee one its stronger than you think!!!'.


----------



## frenchie100

Jillyhen

CONGRATULATIONS to you and DH!! See things do happen when they are meant to (and I am sure all of the prayers worked as well!!) So pleased for you - now take things really easy, stay positive and enjoy every minute of it x

Hello to everyone else and let's take something positive from Jillyhens news and fingers crossed for alot more BFP'S!! xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

I dont think it has sunk in yet..

The doctor was reluctant to give me more pessaries, i told her my fears after the last time so a compromise was made.. She has given me a packet of 15 and to take them every 2nd day to wean me off them..
Im back to work on monday well that is the plan anyway will see how things are..

Katie, i cant sleep at the minute.. My wee bub this time is better quality than all the last so fingers crossed..

Have rang origin waiting for the nurse to ring back. Have to make samdwiches for a wake and dont want to go to the supermarket incase the ring when im there and dont want to have a full scale conversation in the middle of Tesco.

Jillyhen


----------



## Maximom

Big congrats Jilly that's the best news hun    

We had our 12wk scan this morning & all is looking well, junior even managed to wave at us...he/she is not camera shy lol. My sickness has finally started to subside so I'm feeling much better, hopefully now I can enjoy the rest of my pregnancy!!

Today is definitely a good day all round


----------



## Katiehuni

Aww Jilly seems like you are going to be busy! Just try and not overdo it. Believe me the smallest thing like walking round tesco will exhaust you!

I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## mmcm

Jillyhen-Just popped on and fantastic, im so glad ur wee bub did the trick, congradulations hun im so so so happy for u, above all u deserve it so much xx


----------



## gilly80

Just wanted to congratulate jillyhen xxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls

Im a right paddy, have been having wee cramps all day went to the loo ( sorry for tmi) there was this brownish stuff on the paper..   

Please hang on wee bub..

Jillyhen


----------



## yellowhope

Congratulations Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

Gillyhen if its brown thats ok, i actually had this as well and didnt even know i was pregnant i put it down to a period starting, little did i know, so hang in there, if i were u id just take complete bed rest and a good book and just do nothing!!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful37

*Jillyhen* - try not to panic, brown blood is fine and probably a result of the implantation. Hang on in there petal  

*Maximom* - brill news about your scan  - you have now reached a major milestone,,,how does it feel? I am 12 weeks tomorrow, but had scan up at Ulster on Monday...my little bean was pretty active too lol! Which hospital are you attending? When do you plan to "go public" - I am so excited and want to share my news now, but equally so afraid...I suppose gotta be done some time eh?!

I am in such a dilemma as to whether to go for nuchal screening for Down's - apparently, needs to be done by time we are 13 weeks otherwise too late....have provsionally booked into 352 Clinic on Lisburn Road for Friday, but now starting to have doubts - apart from spending £300 for the trouble, its what it brings with it...not going to change anything, so could only result in me worrying more...!! Arrghhh!


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw girls the blood is red and the cramps have got so strong... Im in tears..
Sorry for the me post i know it gonna end in bad news again..

Jillyhen


----------



## Katiehuni

Aww Jilly han in there hun!!!!! I had a red heavy bleed with my wee one when i was about 5/6 weeks and it came to nothing!! Please try and keep calm. I know its easier said than done hun but please try.

Hopeful we were in the same boat - do we go for the nuchal scan and the triple test or not.....if it was bad news would it make us worry more about our pregnancy etc. In the end we opted not to do as we said no matter what this wee one would be loved if it was Down's or not i wouldn't be terminating it. Have to say once our mind was made up i felt a whole lot better and so far everything is just as it should it.
Don't know if this helps you or not but i know the dilemma you are in.


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen have origin got back to you??  Try not to worry petal I have everything crossed for you xx

Maximom excellent news about your scan sweetie x 

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Maximom

Jilly did u try ringing Origin? I know there's not a lot they can do but they cud maybe take bloods which mite put ur mind at ease if the hcg levels are good. It's hard not to worry when u've had a loss before, I've only just let myself believe it's actually happening this time after wot happened us 1st cycle, but try not to stress too much pet, let's hope u've a wee fighter in there. U & dh will be in my prayers xx

Hopeful I'm at Craigavon hospital, I'm home on a high as today the baby looked like a baby & not just a white blob. Dh cudnt get over how much it was moving and waving the arms around. Going home to have a good nosey through my Bounty pack. I guess we'll start telling people anytime now although I need to tell my boss first which I'm dreading! We aren't having the tests as it really won't make any difference to us, it's our wee bubba & we'll love it no matter what. 1% chance of miscarriage is 1% too much risk for me so we'll take our chances. Back with my community midwife this Fri so hopefully she'll scan me so I get another chance to have a peep at junior, think I'm now obsessed lol.


----------



## confused123

Congrats maximom on your scan
Jilly hope all is ok and u get the happy ending u deserve. 
Hello to all the other girls have been keeping up to date with everyone

Me top of the private icsi list had to suspend for 4 months as I was waiting on misxarriage test results.  4 months later I an informed that some of the  bloods were not taken correctly and I have to go up in the morning to get them repeated.  Consultant says most have come back ok and ok to go ahead but want the whole picture before I proceed. It is crap but can do nothing and hopefully will proceed with number 3in the autumn.


----------



## babydreams282

Hey girls, hope your all well, this is a short one from me cause im still recovering and in a lot of pain.  

Jilly - Congrats on the BFP i hope everything is ok huni, you deserve this so much.  Hang in there.

AFM - Op went well, they couldnt remove all of the Endo as it was too close to the bowel and i'll need major surgery to have it removed, but he got enough for me to have another go at IVF but he wants me to wait 6 months... ah well maybe in the meantime a little mircale will happen.  Even getting a shower is exhausting but im resting and taking it easy and DH is being the perfect nurse looking after me  

Sorry i dont have time to write alot of personals - i am thinking of you whatever stage your at x


----------



## Katiehuni

Maximom Isn't it just amazing to see the wee one waving and kicking and not feeling a thing! lol Saying that give it time! I get a good kicking around 4am every morning - not that i mind at all. At least then i know everything is ok. I am sure you are totally buzzing with excitement! 
I know what you mean about obsessed with wanting to see what baby is doing. My husband said i should have been a tellytubby with the screen on my tummy so i could stand and look in the mirror everyday to see what Pip was up too!


----------



## hellsbells26

Jillyhen I hope you're ok? How's things now? Have you spoken to anyone? X x x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi all

Babyd, glad you are on the mend.. You have been in my thoughts.. Hopefully you will get a wee miracle..

Maximom im glad all was well on the scan.. Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy..

Confused you would think they would have noticed that when the results came in..

Patb i was speaking to the nurse regarding the bfp.. My scan is booked for the 16th August..

Hellsbells, when i was speaking to the nurse i wasnt havent any spotting etc

Afm, just taking it easy.. The brown spotting & cramping has got a bit more keep checking the pad ( sorry for tmi). I hope its just the cyclogest and everything..

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333

Hi ladies

Jillyhen - been thinking about you all day - just reading through all the posts - so please to see your BFP and hope you are ok.  I really feel its meant to be this time.

babydreams - glad to hear DH looking after you all you can do is rest.  You'll soon start to feel better.  (sorry TMI but I strongly recommend taking a wee laxative after lap - the pain killers will bung you up and was agony for me when I had to go the loo a couple of days after op).

Big hello to everyone else too glad everyones scans are ok - really gives me hope to see the BFP's!

Take care
Boo
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello all

Ive rang the origin call number for reasurrance spoke to the nurse i was chatting to this morning..

She has assured me that teh spotting is the pessaries and that can happen in early pregnancy as well as the cramps..

Im a we bit happier now.. Hunny finishes his shift tonight so i will have him at home tomorrow..

Sorry again for being a right drama queen!1

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Jillyhen - hang on in there. Praying so hard that everything is okay xx

Ladies thanks for feedback on screening tests. Made up my mind his afternoon to cancel appointment as not going to achieve anything anyhow as wouldn't change anything..only worry me more!! Relieved now that decision is made 

Confused, hope u can get going again soon. Patience is a virtue eh, especially when dealing with some of these hospitals x

Babyd - glad op went well.. Wouldn't it be fab if u now got a natural BFP... U never know x

Patbaz - how are u keeping petal? Xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Jillyhen congrats on the BFP that is great news - now take it easy and rest up - oh so happy for you  

Maximom glad ur scan went well and uve reached another milestone  

AFM i stopped the pill the nite before last and today i have slight bleeding - i no the nurse said i may have a slight bleed or in fact my AF but i didnt quite expect it so soon   
was biting my tounge a few times in work today which is so unlike me felt i cud blow my top at anytime   thankfully all calmed down since but still tired 

Magic x


----------



## confused123

Jilly It is a stressful time waiting on scans and hope u can relax as much as possible.  
Hopeful Glad that decision is made and can look forward to a happy healthy pregnancy 

Magic baby so know the feeling work can be a stressful place at this time but time passes quickly 
Baby dreams hope u are taking it easy 



I Am going to concentrate on not losing my temper Tommorrow during my blood tests


----------



## gilly80

Just a quick 1 from me, another scan this morning. Things still
moving slowly. My lining is nice at 11.3 and 4/5 follicles on the left from 10-14 about the same on the left. Still on 300 gonalf and back up on Monday for another scan (day16), fingers crossed for EC on Wednesday 

Gilly xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Gilly, i only had 9-10 follies at my scan.. Fingers crossed for next wed..

Girls re the tests.. Im sure you had made the right decisions.. Im just thinking will that affect me 2??

Thankfully im feeling a lot better today, managed to almost sleep through the night, only woke up once.. Still have the brown spotting but cramps are easing..

Im away to enjoy the sunshine and make the most of my last 2 days holidays..

Jillyhen


----------



## shenagh1

jillyhen keep strong hun xx

just a quick message for now as I'm sitting in rfc waiting to see the Dr about maybe finally getting on the list and to tell them how ****** I am x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello all..

Good luck Shenagh..You tell him girl..

The weather is so nice, hopefully it will rain when im back to work on monday..
Jillyhen


----------



## shenagh1

I HATE the RFC!!!!!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Shenagh

What did they say??

Jillyhen


----------



## shenagh1

that they want me on clomid again..... something I did 5years AGO!!! and that I was both too young and too heavy for them to even consider putting me on the list absolute fxxking joke! thank god for the lister or I think id be heading for the mad house both I and my DH fought them he was absolutely raging they said I was young enough and should worry in about 10years I thought he was going to break something, then she went on to tell me I needed to lose even MORE weight before I'm considered as a case..... 

she said "I see it as if you were sitting in my waiting room with pcos abduction a woman of 38 came in I would feel obliged to pit her before you


----------



## Jillyhen

Flip Shenagh

Was it Dr McManus??

What is the craic with the rfc & age limits?? I know one of the girls on here is 23 and she went thru icsi..

Thats an absolute disgrace. Any wonder the 2 of you are raging...

What are you for doing now??

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Shenagh - how flipping frustrating!!!

Jillyhen - glad things have settled down for you. Crossing everything that you now get peace to enjoy this time. When are you booked in for scan? Enjoy rest of your time off work x

Gilly - great news about the scan. Crossing everything that you get the go-ahead for Wednesday x


----------



## gilly80

Thanks Hopeful, hope you are keeping well xx

Shenagh, it really is shocking how we are treated at times x

Hope everyone else is enjoying the weather 

Gilly xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all??

Another weekend upon us..

In another paddy today bleeding has started so im waiting for origin to ring.. It was brown stuff yesterday but today its deep red plus ive passed a couple of clots.. So worried..

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

Jillyhen just hang in there petal, would u not maybe take urself to A and E. i know there isnt much u can do, please just take it easy, im really hoping and praying for u hard xx


----------



## Gemma84

Hi Girls

I'm a newbie about to embark on my ICSI treatment at RFC. Was hoping someone could answer a question for me please? I received a letter today to say we have reached the top of the list but it states Private treatment. I don't believe we are on the private list just the NHS. Do I take this as my offer? We aren't in a position to go private yet so I'm not sure! Most letters if I actually got one had errors on nearly all of them.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hellsbells26

Jillyhen I hope things settle down - thinking of you.


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

Gemma welcome 
I also got a letter from the rfc regarding the private list.. When did you sign for your nhs go?

Aw girls you must think im a right drama queen!! Had a sleep for 3 hours woke up to find the pad covered in blood so rang the early preg clinic, away we went.. The lovely dr scanned me & a wee sac can be seen but 2 early to see anything inside, thankfully the bleeding is all old blood.. Im a right   .
Also had bloods done to check my hcg levels so will get the results tomorrow afternoon..

Im a lot more settled and at leas something can be seen on screen.. The Dr hasnt ruled out a miscarriage.. When i had my miscarriage the last time i didnt see the sac the last time but that was 4 days after my bfp.

Hang in there wee one 

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Oh Jillyhen...I really hope your bloods come back okay. Wot a drama eh?! Take care sweetie and let us know how u get on xxx

I also got letter from RFC that too off private ICSI list - a feast or famine eh?!


----------



## Magicbaby

Jilly ur not having an easy time of it but im praying   ur little bub is well snuggled in and is going to stay   its hard to relax no matter wot stage of tx/pregnacy ur at the worrying never stops.

AFM- still bleeding but not a fully fledged af altho today i have the pain of a normal af so maybe its to come - slept better altho awake again from early hours 

Magic x


----------



## Gemma84

Thanks for replying I was put on the waiting list in December 11 I presumed it was only the NHS list as we said we couldn't go private for another year or so!!! Hmmmm confused now


----------



## gilly80

Jilly it is all sounding positive, keep strong

AFM another day another injection lol

How is everyone doing, any plans for  the weekend?

Gilly xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls

Today has been awful.. I was so affronted lying waiting for the dr to scan me  and im thinking my god its a mess down there..

Is it 6 weeks for a heartbeat??

Hopefully my bloods will come back good tomorrow..
Im not going back to work on monday.. Ive an appt with the midwife at 1.00 if i didnt take that it would be sept.. Going to ring my own gp & get a line.. 

Gemma, im sure you are confused, give them a wee buzz on monday..

Babyd how are you feeling hun..

I will def not be back at the rfc.. No more ivf after this...

Gilly when is your next scan hun?

Magic, are you still in the pill?

I really dont understand the rfc's thing about putting us on the pill.. I had enough of microgynon when i was in my early 20's!!

Jillyhen


----------



## Magicbaby

of the pill now Jilly took my last pill on mon bleedin from wed


----------



## gilly80

Jilly, I'm back up on Monday morning at 9, hoping that it is the last 1 before egg collection. I was around this time the last time (day16) so not panicing.......yet lol


----------



## penny48

hi jillyhen, normally heartbeat at 6.5 to 7 weeks, 6 weeks would probably be too early but it you were 6w3d or 6w 4d might see something, hope you get good news and everything is ok for you, the stress of making yours dreams come true x


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls
Gemma it looks like they have put you on both priv and health service lists.  When we had our first go at the RFC, we had reached the top of both lists simultaneously and they told us that we should choose which to do.  The priv list is supposed to be 6 months at the moment so thats probably how you climb it so quickly.  The health service list is supposed to be a 12 months so that would mean waiting longer for you health service go.  Sometimes the lists move quicker depending if patients get preg naturally and don't need treatment or else if someone suspends their position for medical reasons.  I know what you mean about the errors in their letters I have multiple examples too 
Jilly- hang in there-saying a prayer for you xx
Gilly-hope you get good news on Monday.xx
Hi to all the other girls-have a good weekend


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

I must ring the rfc & tell them we arent interested in their offer.. If we where waiting for this it was a year since we went on the private list..

Thanks penny...ive anothe scan next friday so i should be 6 weeks..

When i was speaking to the nurse yesterday @ origin she wanted me to do another preg test this morning which i have done and its still positive and the lines are still dark pink..

Gilly hope all is ok on monday and you can have e/c n wed 

Jillyhen


----------



## Maximom

Jilly that's great news that ur test is still positive, I was gonna suggest that to u cause that's what I had to do last pregnancy. I've everything crossed for Fri for u hun, u'll def see a heartbeat at 6 wks cause that's when I had my worst nitemare confirmed last cycle. Let's just hope it's a pregnancy bleed which seems to be quite common...rest up & let dh take good care of u this week xxx

A big hello to all u other lovely ladies, enjoy the weekend

Lynn


----------



## Sparkleheart

Hi girls, just wanted to let you all know that our gorgeous baby girl was born on the 18th July!  She was 2 weeks early and a wee tote at only 5lb 12.8oz.  She is small but perfect!  Never give up, it took us five and a half years and four IVFs before we got to meet our precious baby girl.  This journey is hard but she is worth every second of what it took to get here.  I really wish you all the very best and pray that you all get your beloved wee babies.  
Also just wanted to say congrats to MissE on the twinnies, amazing news!  And Jillyhen, praying you see that magical wee heartbeat at your next scan, it all sounds good so stay strong.  
xxx


----------



## yellowhope

Congratulations Sparkle  on the new arrival!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Sparkle

Massive congratulations to you both.. Absolutely delighted..

A friend of mine had contacted a medium friend of her's when i was speaking to her this morning.. I dont normally believe in this type of thing but she has found a lot of the things that she has been told have been true.

This is what her reply about me was.

When Ashley had texted her emelie sande was playing on the radio, and she felt something about a song that said god being next to you and that he is looking after this little one and she cant get a reading as no1 is in spirit so this little one is still with his mum!!

Im spooked.. Will see what the bloods say lateer.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Maximom

Sparkleheart big congrats on the birth of ur beautiful little bundle of joy, I'm sure ur besotted with her already!! What did u name her?


----------



## Sparkleheart

Thank you everyone!  We are absolutely besotted for sure, its hard to stop looking at her beautiful wee face!
Jillyhen that gave me goosebumps!
Maximom, we named her Louisa Gabrielle   
x


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, I haven't been on here in ages, but I have been lurking  

Sparkle hunny, I'm delighted for you!!  I didn't realise that you were due so soon - Louisa is a gorgeous name.  Many, mnay well-deserved congrats to you and DH xxxxxxx

Jilly love  you have been through the wars   Many congrats on your BFP hunny - things certainly seem to be looking on the up for you and I'm sure that everything will go according to plan XXXXX

Hello to all of you current cyclers    I hope you're all well. XXX

AFM, we went through out cycle of ICSI a few weeks ago, OTD was yesterday and we got a BFP!!  We're thrilled and delighted but understandably anxious- when does this worrying ever end??


----------



## Sparkleheart

Aw Tessy im so so so pleased to read your news!  That is so brilliant and I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine this time.  Unfortunately the worrying doesnt end, it gets worse, but thats just all part and parcel of being a mummy!  
x


----------



## confused123

Congratulations tessykins and sparkle heart what lovely news


----------



## Jillyhen

Tessy

Brilliant news Congrats Hun

Have got results back levels are 346.7 have to go back tomorrow at 6

Jillyhen


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Hi ladies how u all doing? Not posted much on here as only know 2 girls on this.

Gilly80 I see u are up for scan Monday and e/c hopefully wed that same as myself but I am up now for early scan tomorrow hoping we get good news..

Jillyhen hope ur well we will catch up soon ..

Lynn xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Congrats sparkle on ur little bundle thats just great news  

How are u today Jilly?

Congrats Tessy on the BFP here's hoping these keep continuing..... 

AFM -So as u know i am DR, and came off the BCP last Monday - took lights bleed tues-thursday and is now af all the way!! had a big wobbly yesterday this is tmi but i needa no if it normal or not?? Yesterday my bleeding got very heavy and started clotting (which is normal for my AF) however after lunchtime yesterday while i was hoovering at my mums preparing for a party i took this awful pain and the next thing i passed a huge clot nothing like it ever before im really worried now that this has somehow messed up for going on with this cycle   head is in overdrive - sorry for tmi again     

Magic x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all?

Magic, it could be the old lining clearing itself away.. Sorry i cant help you hun

pay,mmcm, yellow, hells, hope you have had a lovely weekend..

Afm the bleeding has started to settle but im passing wee blobs of clots ( sorry for the tmi). I did a cb preg test this morning and its still saying that im pregnant.. Im so scared to be positive. The bleeding doesnt seem as bad as the last time i miscarried so im   that my little monkey is hanging on

Sparkle when i got that text i burst into tears.. Love your little girls name..

Jillyhen


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Jilly i was thinking the same thing about the lining as i was on the BCP for so long (69 days  ) so i suppose i shud expect it to be like this. Awh i dunno hi your mind just goies into such overdrive at every stage of this!!

glad to hear bleeding is starting to settle and the test is still positive 

MAGIC


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls
Jilly-glad to see that you are getting better x
Magic-they would want you to bleed to lose that old lining. Don't be worrying as you start to inject the fsh,a new lining will build up for them to transfer the embryo into.  When they do your scans to monitor follicle development they also measure the new lining....
Tessy-Congratulations 

Hope everyone else is good too


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening all. 

Just home from getting bloods done!! Results will be back tomorrow evening.

I'm finding it hard to be positive, I think this pregnancy is going the same way as the last :-(

Jillyhen


----------



## confused123

Jilly am thinking of you and praying that Tommorrow brings you lots of joy


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks

I'm passing clots which I know isn't good  

So unfair

Jillyhen


----------



## hellsbells26

Oh Jillyhen    Hope tomorrow brings good news

Magic - my periods were few and far betwee for a number of months. Last month when i did have a proper I had a massive clot too .. couldn't believe the size - sorry if tmi. I took it as my body was having  agood clear up. Cycl has been like cockwork since. 

Congrats Tessykins and Sparkleheart XXXX

Good luck Fingerscrossed and Gilly     

Lots of love to everyone

Hels


----------



## Katiehuni

Ohh Jillyhen please try and keep positive!!!! I know its easier said than done. sending you lots of         and    .


----------



## mmcm

Mornin Ladies
monday, monday again, 

Jillyhen- pet how are u feeling today?

Tessykins and Sparkleheart -Congradulations, just wonderful news

Katiehuni and Maximom- how u are both feeling well

Fingerscrossed and Gilly -not long now, wishing u al the luck in the world 

Hello to confused, yellowhope and magicbaby and penny 48.

AFM, im keeping a low profile at the moment, was killed with a toothache all wend and ended up in craigavin hosp yesterday to the on call dentist, i was so thankful to be looked at and they treated me, had a wee scan this morning, thank god and i never stop praying and thanking god, the wee baby is now 9 weeks, so im hoping and praying this wee baby is going to stay with me, havent got excited at al an still havent told myself that im pregnant as im so so nervous and worried,


----------



## Katiehuni

Hi MMCM.  Was so glad to read your news!!!! Like you mine happened naturally and I had no idea i was even pregnant as I kept thinking there's no point in testing as i always fail those tests! How are you keeping? finding it hard for it to sink in?
Just you keep resting as much as you can. If you were anything like me i was shattered for the first 18 weeks! then got a spurt of energy for about 8 weeks and now im 28 weeks im knackered again!

I didnt tell anyone until i was about 14 weeks. We decided to go private due to my bleeding and a few wee problems at the start so i wanted peace of mind, so after my booking in visit at the hospital i waited until i had my other consultant appointment then told work etc. By then i had quite a wee small bump - which just appeared overnight!- so had to tell people. 

The worrying doesn't stop - even now at my stage . I used to be so negative about this wee one. My PMA went to the wall after my scare - thinking something is going to go wrong. My consultant told me that being anxious was good but not to get myself into a state! That babies are more stronger than you give them credit for. Now that Pip moves a lot it has settled me as i can feel all is ok....well most of the time , this wee one has a quiet day at least twice a week when i cant feel it move a lot and i am constantly poking it and drinking ice cold water just to get it to do something! lol My dh just says will you let that child be its just sleeping! lol

Look on it as another chapter in your journey hun and keep positive. With every scan its just amazing to see how much the wee thing has grown. And at 9 weeks your doing really well. I kept setting milestones.....if i can reach 12 weeks......if i can reach 16 weeks.....if i can reach 20 weeks etc until i hit 26 weeks and then if anything does happen to go wrong then there is a 85% that this wee one would be born and make a good recovery. Thankfully now im at 28 weeks i am now focusing on the end is in sight!!!

Sorry for the long winded reply!!!! lol 
sending you lots of    and


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

mmcm god love you toothache isnt good company.. Glad wee bub is ok..

Katiehuni
Im really finding it hard to be positive.. Hubby have me an eating last night for being so negative he wasnt happy at all..
How can my wee bub  survive after the bleeding,clots etc..

Im ready for the hills!!

Im came into work today to keep my mind of things..

Jillyhen


----------



## Katiehuni

Jillyhen. I know it cant be easy hun i really do but you have got to have some faith in that wee one. Even your DH has some faith in him/her. What did they say when you were at the hospital last night? wish i could give you a hug pet i really do. I am praying for you that it is just a wee blip and that your little one is still in there growing away.


----------



## gilly80

Morning all,

just a quick 1 from me as I've been knocked off my feet all weekend by a stomach bug, had our scan this morning and we are finally going for egg collection on Wednesday morning, so that's the first hurdle.........still a few more to go!!

Jilly keep positve, we have all heard of lots of people who have bled in early pregnancy and gone on to have happy and healthly babies.

Sorry for lack of personals will try and catch up

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey

Aw Gilly hope you feel better soon.. Great news that its all systems go on wed..

Im ready to break down.. Is there really any point in me seeing the midwife??

Jillyhen


----------



## Katiehuni

Gillyhen come on......you have got to think positive!!! You don't know that its all over yet!!  Of course you should go see the midwife......perhaps she can offer some reassurance.... what time are the hospital coming back to you today or do you have to go


----------



## mmcm

Jillyhen-there is every point in seeing the midwife, what are they going to do??, just give u another little scan,i really hope that the pregnancy hormone is up hun, im praying so hard for u, this is such a terrible time for u, but stay positive, and dont crack, ur not going to, ur stronger than that, u have come through the rough before and hope and pray that this is a different outcome...... xx

Gilly0 hope time flies to wed, ul enjoy been drug free  xx

Katie, thanks for ur long reply, 28 weeks that really is fantastic i really hope the next 12 weeks flies and ur wee bundle will be in ur arms and ul think OMG the journey but im here, , im just so scared, im still in the denial stage of accepting i am, just hoping a get to 12weeks and take it from there,


----------



## Katiehuni

Mmcm...... not long to go until 12 weeks. I think when you get your booking in appointment and scan it will all become so real for you and then you can start believing it. You will be so shocked at how big the wee one will have got in your 12 week scan!!! The way we looked at it was this wee thing managed to get inside me without the drugs so it was meant to be.......like against all odds! I kept talking to my tummy. I know that is completely daft as it couldn't even hear but everytime we went for a scan i kept saying to it 'remember to wave to the camera for me so i know your ok.....and to this day you can still see the wee arms waving about........ I am wishing you all the luck in the world misses..... you so deserve your happy ever after.....xx


----------



## mmcm

thanks katie, ur very kind xx


----------



## hellsbells26

Jillyhen x x x x thinking of you. Keep strong girl.


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls hope you are all well. I was away for a few days and only getting caught up now. 

Jillyhen. I have everything crossed for you. Try to stay positive and not think about your last pregnancy and mc. Its easier said than done I know but I am so hopeful for you huni xx

Sparkle heart congrats on your bundle of joy. I know you have had a long journey and you and dh deserve all the happiness in the world xx

Tessykins. I am so pleased for you. We have been on this board quite a while and it's great to see another person get their BFP. It makes us all more hopeful for the future. I wish you a happy healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Jilly hang in there huni, thinking of you and praying your wee bub is sticking tight.     

mmcm so glad to hear the wee one is doing ok, just take one day at a time huni.  

Sparkle congrats on the birth of your wee baby, it has been a long road for you and i am over the moon for you. Enjoy every minute.  

Pat hope you are keeping well huni.   

A big hi to everyone else. Good luck with whatever stage you are at.

Emma xx


----------



## mmcm

Miss E-Delighted to see ur expecting twins and best of luck for the future, u really deserve it after everything u have been through, but u got there in the end,just brilliant


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Just a quick log on.

My bloods have come back.. They havent doubled but have risen from 365.7 to 528.6..

Im so relieved...

Jillyhen


----------



## hellsbells26

Great news Jillyhen x x x


----------



## Katiehuni

Great news Jilly......now keep thinking positive!!! something is obviously happening in there for the good!!!!!


----------



## mmcm

Jilly-i know they say that they should double BUT they dont always double, i know one of the girls on another trend she was pregnant and her's didnt double and they told her from the blood results was definately only 1 baby, she is now 16weeks with twins, so this is a positive sign really hope ur wee bub is holding on, did they take more bloods today?


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls

No have to go back tomorrow eve for more bloods..

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80

Jilly that all sounds fab x

MissE twins, wow double congratulations xx

Sorry this might be TMI for some, has anyone suffered with chronic diarrhea coming close to egg collection. I can't seem to be able to be more than 10 minutes  from a toilet and can't eat a bite! 

Gilly xx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls
Jilly-hang in there, have been thinking about you all day.  Thats good news re the levels. 
MissE-wow twins. You must be delighted.
Gilly-are you really nervous about the ec? Why don't you contact the clinic and see if they recommend any thing you could take to stop it.  I'm sure there's something you could take.  If you don't want to ask them a pharmacist would be able to tell you either.  Hope it all settles for you soon.


----------



## gilly80

Thanks for replying Yellowhope, not nervous at all looking forward to being sedated this time lol. My hubby had a bug last week so it might be that........

Gilly xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Aw gilly god love you.. I was like that but i think it was down to nerves.. Glad the scan went well.

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for your well wishes, i feel as if a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders.. Here's to the next 48 hours..

Was really going to cancel my appt with the midwife but now im so glad i didnt.. She was lovely and reassured me that she thought the pregnancy would continue due the fact my (.)(.) are aching.. I never thought i would see the day that i would be the proud owner of a green maternity file..  

Jillyhen
What is causing the bleeding if it isnt a miscarriage??
Have to go back tomorrow at 630 to get bloods repeated.. The nurse said today they may scan me before friday..


----------



## Hopeful37

Jillyhen - hang on in there...all looking pretty positive eh? Sorry to hear that all been such a rollercoaster for you....take care, big hugs xx


----------



## Magicbaby

evening
quite a lot of chat going on today had loads to read there sorry if i miss anyone out now....

Jilly so glad ur bloods have doubled and ur midwife app went well - ur little bub is here to stay  

MissE - twins congrats they will be so worth the journey

mmcm - glad to see ur keeping well........12 wks will soon be up and thats another milestone for you  

Gilly - good luck for ec wed just think this time next week ul be pupo  

Katie - 28 wks wow ul never find time going in for you - when are u due? 

Hi patz, tessey, sparklle and anyone else ive missed....

AFM - bleeding had subsided this morning thought yey its going away but lunch time came and i was in pain again and af made an appearance again    6 days i suppose shes just clearing out   

They were painting again in work today and i had the most horrendous headache with the fumes - i remember the nurse telling me to stay away from very strong fumes but not sure if that was around ec/et could i be doin harm while at the DR stage? 

Start stimms on Friday   its coming round quickly (i never thought id say that ever about this journey  )

Magic x


----------



## Katiehuni

Aww Jilly that must have really lifted your spirits!!!! Keep postive!!! Ohh and don't you love having a green folder now! 

Magic poor you with the paint fumes in work. We are getting the corridors painted and i literally hold my breath when leaving the office to get to where i am going. The smell is so strong !!Either that or its just me! lol
As for me - time is totally flying in. Doesnt seem like that long ago we  were telling people i was expecting a wee bundle! Due 19th October - well around that time. My placenta is low so unless it moves i may have to be scheduled in for a section.....something i dont really want as i want to experience everything!but we shall see. 

Love to everyone!!!!


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 
Loads happening on here 
Jilly - keep your chin up your wee bubs is a strong one!!
congrats to sparkle on your wee baby girl xx
congrats to tessy on your bfp xx

katiehuni - my placenta was also low up until about 33 weeks and thankfully it moved i hated the thought of a section as like you i wanted the whole experience and got it - take care october wont be long coming round x

big hello to everyone else 

afm - im back to work in the morning after nearly 11 months of cant believe my baby is 9 months now time goes so quickly

fi xx


----------



## Fi84

Good luck to Gilly for EC  

xx


----------



## patbaz

Good luck gilly for ec xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning girls

I thought Gilly was up on wednesday for e/c.. If its today good luck Gilly and hope you feel better..

How are we all??

Katie wont be long till you have the wee bundle in your arms..

Ive woke up this morning with achy (.)(.) again.. If i thought i could go out without my bra i would def not be wearing it!!
I thought the bleeding was away but its back and ive cramps.. Was gonna ring the epu this morning but im there tonight for bloods..


Getting really peeved off now..

Jillyhen


----------



## Katiehuni

Jilly is it more blood tests tonight or will they give you a wee scan too?? How many weeks are you now?? As when they scanned me that time they found the heartbeat at 6w+5 days . Really try to keep calm and positive. When i had my bleed the lovely consultant at the epu said to me some women bleed off and on throughout their whole pregnancy and go on to have healthy babies. It's just the bodies way of coping with something new. I really am praying it will be the same for you although i know you can't help worry. Sending you lots of


----------



## Jillyhen

Katie

I think its just bloods tonight, the nurse did mention that they might scan me before friday.. I think they where maybe thinking i was going to miscarry!!

I will be 6 weeks tomorrow..

I hope im one of them ladies... Im just so worried..

Jillyhen


----------



## Katiehuni

Jilly

Well hope all goes ok with the bloods tonight - dear love you , you must be feeling like a human pin cushion!! I'm sure your hating playing the waiting game but really hoping its just your wee one making its presence felt!!


----------



## Jillyhen

katie

ive the worse veins.. They had to get the doctor down on sunday night.. Prob be another poking session tonight..

Fi hope your 1st day back to work goes ok.. Prob once you are back it will feel as if you have never been away..


----------



## Hopeful37

Jillyhen - thinking of you loads, as your rollercoaster continues - at least blood tests are showing good signs, but I know the bleeding is worrying you - as the other girls have said, some people bleed alot through their pregnancy yet their baby is totally fine...so please try not to worry yourself too much about it. Take care and let us know how things go oday   

gilly80 - good luck with EC today -   that there are plenty of wee eggies  

Patbaz - hope you are keeping ok  

Magicbaby - hard to believe that you are almost at the next stage now - good luck with starting stimming on Friday  

Mmcm and Maximom - how are you both doing?


----------



## Maximom

Morning ladies, wot a lovely start to August...more flippin rain  

Jilly  I hope u get good news today from last nites bloods, we're all praying hard for u & ur little one. 

Hopeful I'm really good thnx, told my employer our good news on Mon so we can finally start telling people now. Seemed strange talking about it as its been a big secret up until now but it's a huge relief to finally let the cat out of the bag! 

Did anyone watch the new series on BBC2 last nite, Midwives? Something like One Born which I normally love but when u know it's all ahead of u quite soon it's a bit scary. 

MissE big congrats on the twins sweetie, u so deserve a happy ending. How's ur pregnancy going? U've been off the radar lately, I hope all is well with u.

A big hello to all u other ladies, Katiehuni, Patbaz, Fi, Yellowhope, Magicbaby, Gilly80, Hellsbells & anyone else I've missed. 

Mmmm how's that little one of urs doing?


----------



## Katiehuni

Morning Maximom

I have recorded that Midwife thing - was it any good or is it more likely to scare the life outta me?

Bet everyone is thrilled with your exciting news!!! How are you feeling

Love to everyone!


----------



## wee emma

Jilly I have my arms, legs, fingers, toes and eyeballs crossed        

we had our first scan this morning, I've had 5 injections... 6 follies and lining is 6.4. Does that sound okay?

oh and each wee follie is about 9-10 mm?


----------



## mmcm

Hello ladies

Jillyhen-how ar u feeling sweetie, have been thinking about , really hope u get some good and exciting positive news, as for the heartbeat push for a wee scan and u might see it already i seen one at 6 weeks the last time, so hoping and praying for u xx

WeeEmma- sounds good ur getting there and really hope there is nice juicy eggs ready for action, how are u finding GCRM and the satillite clinic xx

Gilly80- How did egg collection go? really hope u get fantastic fertilisation rate today petal xx

Katie- When is your next scan sweetie xx

MAximom- im good great thanks for asking, how is ur little baby doing so far, how have u been feeling. raged i missed that midwife but then id prob have passed out, sure what can u do just go with the flow and hope for the best xx

Hopeful-how have u been keeping, have u had much morning sickness, hope ur keeping well xx

Fi84- hope going back to work isnt so stressful xx

Patpaz, how have u been? xx

Big hello to Hellsbells, Yellowhope, Shenagh, magicbaby and fingers crossed, xx sorry to anyone ive missed

AFM,- Takjing one day at a time, im taking a few days off work now and its a bank holiday in the republic where i work so looking forward to not going back to work until tues, going to spend some time with my sister, she lives a right spin from me and havent seen her in a few weeks, she is 25weeks pregnant now so im sure il c a big difference, we just talk every day xx


----------



## Katiehuni

MMCM hey misses hope you are keeping well....Ohh what i would give for a few days off just to sit with my feet up! lol
I am keeping really well.....well apart from crying at daft things....got to love the hormones!   Next scan is next Wednesday night and i cant wait to see how big Pip has got! I can certainly feel the kicks and thumps about!  Just you wait till your at this stage! You will just sit looking at your tummy going do it again do it again!  

xxxxx


----------



## gilly80

Just a quick 1, 6 eggs only 3 mature for icis, feel deflated and think that it's over again as we never have great fertilisation rates!


----------



## Katiehuni

Gilly80  aww come on have some faith misses. Sending you some


----------



## Katiehuni

Jillyhen.....any results back yet hun been thinking of you all day.


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies

Ive been out and about all day so only getting to log on now..

Levels have risen to 820!! So the nurse want me back tomorrow night to repeat bloods & do a scan..

Gilly it only takes 1 hun.. 

Will be back on later to post properly..

Jillyhen


----------



## hellsbells26

Brilliant news Jillyhen x x x

Gilly hope that fears are unfounded.   

MmcM enjoy your hols x x

Wee Emma -   

Lots of love to everyone.

Hels


----------



## Boo333

Wow really busy on here at the moment with lots of posts!

I have just popped on quickly and wanted to say Jillhen really glad to see your levels are up again thats great news.  Hope your wee scan goes well.

gilly80 - hope you get good fertilisation and get couple to put back in.  I am sure you will.  Like Jillyhen says only takes one. 

Will catch up properly later - no news at my end.

Boo
XXX


----------



## Magicbaby

Evening girls

Hope u r all enjoying this lovely winter weather even tho its supposed to be summer  

Hopeful - these last 2 wks of DR looking back has flown ive been x'in out each day on my shcedule and had forgot for a few days until a few mins ago and now ive only 1 more day before the injections start OMG   think im going to inject around 6.30pm in the evenings - was thinking 7 but this then leaves the weekend harder as hubby has told me he is talking me out sat nite as we are together 10years   and we need to leave before 7pm so thats that time out the window   but i'l be home each evening ready to inject for 6.30pm - not sure how i will manage doin it as hubby wont go near them so its up to me  - no pain no gain rite?!?!!!!!

Gilly - it only takes 1 hunny and uve 3 so dont write it off yet 

Jilly - thats great news ur bloods are going up and they will do    do u have to travel to origin each time for ur bloods?   

AFM - bleeding has stopped thankfully and with it the pains have gone - found today in work tiresome - cuda down with a ciesta   on the plus side stimming starts Friday   omg omg omg 

Magic x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey all

The weather is horrendous..

Magic, i just go to the early preg clinic in causeway hospital.. Thanks god i dont fancy traipsing up and down to belfast..
Wont be long till e/c
I always dreaded doing the jags and i managed to give the last 2.. Was very impressed with myself..

I got my dates mixed up and instead of being 6 weeks as i was counting from last af im only 5weeks+2.. So fingers crossed the levels are what they should be at this stage..

Jillyhen


----------



## confused123

Magic baby glad all is moving along nicely.

Jilly that is great news 
Gilly waiting is hard but keep faith 
Wee Emma sounds like things are coming along well how are u finding the clinic 
Hello to very one else I missed 

Me due to start again in October so going to try and hope that all tests will be back at that stage and need to make final decision on clinics


----------



## Maximom

Brill news Jillyhen, let's hope the bleeding stops now & u can start to enjoy ur pregnancy xx


----------



## Jillyhen

mamxom

The bleeding has stopped, its just aul brown stuff now ( sorry tmi)

So far im feeling good..

Jillyhen


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Evening ladies..

Just scrollin thru posts trying to remember who everyone is and what stages u all at.

Magic hubby did my injection 1st day I done it ever since cos he mite not always been with me it's fine nothing to worry bout and I really was. 

Mmcm how u today sent u wee txt earlier hope u got it..I am okish finished work now for couple days but going do couple hours each day from home. 

Jilly glad bleeding stopped and bloods higher take care of urself xx

Am feeling wee bit down today shud have been my e/c but because follies are not as big as they shud be they still kept me on 225 dose gonal f and bringing me back fri morning for yet another scan thats 3 in a week really hope firday they tell me e/c can go ahead we want this so much. 

Hi to everyone else ..
Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Katiehuni

Jillyhen

Thats great news! You must be so relieved that the levels are going up. Relax and enjoy the next 7+ months!!!!   xxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Jillyhen - that all sounds promising and you sound in better spirits now too, which is good...hang on in there until your scan -   for ya xx

Gilly - I only had 4 eggs suitable for ICSI, so try to keep positive - I know we keep saying it, but has been proven that only takes one - so dont give up the fight  

Fingers-crossed - it must be so frustrating, but sometimes it just takes that bit longer for your follies to reach the right size -   that goes well at next scan and you can get booked in for EC  

Confused - will be great for you to get going again  

Maximom - I have started telling people too, and it is starting to feel more real now - although still forget that not secret anymore lol! People have been so lovely about it. Hope you are feeling ok?

Mmcm - morning sickness (aka 'all bleeding day nausea') has eased alot now, thank goodness, although the tiredness is still defeating me - in bed at 8.30pm these evenings. Hope all still going okay with you and  that you soon will relax and enjoy the moment 

Magicbaby - will be thinking of you tomorrow - the injections arent as bad as you might think they will be


----------



## Hopeful37

Wee Emma - sounding great about your follies - when are you hoping to have EC?

Katiehun - how many weeks will you be at your next scan? I am sure you are finding the time going in quickly now?!!


----------



## Katiehuni

Morning Hopeful37 How's you and your little one doing??
I will be almost 30 weeks next week when i go for my scan. The whole pregnancy has just flew in for us! Altho starting to seriously slow down now...aka waddle! there was me thinking i would have a neat little bump - im massive! lol but its all good! 
xxx


----------



## gilly80

Origins just phoned 1 fertilizated so if it's still going its being transferred tomorrow.

Thanks for everyone's support and words of encouragement my heads too messed up to reply to you all

Gilly x


----------



## Maximom

Well done Gilly80, my wee bubba is from a 2 day transfer so fingers crossed when u get ur wee bean back on board it snuggles in nice n tight!! I've everything crossed for tomoro for u


----------



## gilly80

Thanks Maximom, just wish I could feel more positive x


----------



## Alabama

Gilly80 stay strong I know how hard that can be, we had 9 eggs collected and only one fertlisted, transferred on day 2 and now we have a little miracle on board!! Relax and trust your body and your little embie.   for you.

Jillyhen have been on a few times but never get a chance to leave any messages, I believe our little miracles are here to stay. That's great news about your levels. It's the waiting for the scan that's killing us just can't wait to see our little one and make sure he/she is ok!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Gilly congrats on your wee embie, praying it grows big and strong and sticks tight huni. This is your wee fighter huni.       

Maximom hope you and baba are well.   I'm doing ok thanks huni, just been keeping quite a low profile trying to take one day at a time. Still feels very surreal at times.  

Good luck to all going through tx at the mo. 

Emma xx


----------



## hellsbells26

Gilly good luck for transfer. X x listen to the positive stories. This one is a wee trooper. X x


----------



## patbaz

Gilly I understand your worries huni but it really only takes one embie to do the job. I have everything crossed for you sweetie xx

Jillyhen so glad to see your levels rising its all go from here xx


----------



## Katiehuni

Gilly good luck for the transfer sending you lots of     and saying a wee


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

It's been ages since I've been on, we been TTc on our own the past few months and didn't want to stress myself out! Looks like loads has happened in the space of a few months, 

Jillyhen congrats on the bump, I read back a couple of weeks to catch up on everyone and you have had such a worrying time, so glad your levels are on the up x

Alabama!! Well done chick

Gilly all the best for tomorrow, fingers crossed

Katiehuni, love the waddle!

Hopeful, congrats

Sounds like this is the thread to be on, you know the way people joke about the seat in supermarkets that if you sit at youre supposed to be the next one to get preggers, well by the looks of it this the thread version!

X
D


----------



## duckybun

Maximum ... Just realised I left you out.. Congrats to you too!


----------



## confused123

Gilly good luck for transfer


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

Gilly good luck hun..

Fingers crossed are you up in the morning again?

duckybun how are you petal

Girls im a wee bit confused.. Was up again for scan & bloods tonight, as im only over 3 weeks pregnant i knew it was 2 early to see anything, however hubby thought he could see summit in the ultrasound scan but when she did an internal she wasnt sure if it was a sac or a blood clot!!
Would my levels be 820 if it was a blood clot?? 
She said im gonna have a long pregnancy   

Jillyhen


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Everyone

tomorrow i start injections   is this actually happening to me  

Fingerscrossed - its better to let ur follies grow and wait til there ready the docs no wot there at    

Jilly that great the bleeding has stopped and i was thinking no way is she having to travel that far every other day but then again if it has to be done it has to be done rite?  

Hopeful thanks for ur kind words - was thinking should i stand, sit, lye down to inject and i think ive decided on lying down so long as all is ready i think i'll have more control but i suppose until tomorrow at 6.15pm i'l get all prepared and go with whats comfortable at 6.30pm   

Gilly good luck for EC tomorrow rememeber it only takes 1    

Magic x


----------



## Katiehuni

Jilly was it just like a wee dot?? At least things are going the right direction for you. With your bloods coming back getting higher I would take it that it was your wee bean. Xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Katie

I never saw a thing she had the scanner away from me.. Hubby thought he could see a black shadow with 2 wee dots..He has me freaked!! The internal was inconclusive!!
ooh magic, it will fly in hun.. I lay down for my jags as hubby gave me mine, i did give myself the last 2 and i stood up which wasnt bad.

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80

Thank you everyone for all the messages, unfortunately our egg stopped dividing so its all over before we really got a chance to get started. 

Gilly xxxx


----------



## confused123

Gilly I am sorry to hear that had the same experience in my 1st cycle    Am thinking of you take care


----------



## hellsbells26

Gilly I'm so, so sorry. My thoughts are with you and your DH. X x


----------



## MissE

Gilly i am so very sorry darling. i am so devastated for you. thinking of you and your dh and sending you loads of big     

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Aw Gilly im so so sorry hun   
How is everyone else??

We had to go to origin for a scan this afternoon, my head was fried after last night, the nurse told us to come straight up.. So far the news isnt good Dr Heasley thinks my levels are rising 2 slowly which can indicate a miscarriage/etopic preg.. He did do a scan and he thinks the sac that can be seen isnt a pregnancy sac, called it some fancy name!!
How ever when he was scanning round myelf & hubby could see somethink flickering when we asked he said it was just my body moving..
Waiting impatiently for the epu to ring back and then i have to ring origin to see what happens next.

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Gilly I am so sorry huni - I don't know what else to say. This whole journey can be devastating, I feel so bad for you. Please look after yourself and be good to yourself sweetie xx

Jillyhen don't give up yet I am keeping everything crossed for you I hope the EPU gives you some better news xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Girls

My levels have dropped from 820 down to 484.4.. Think its all over for us..  

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Gilly I am so sorry to hear about your disappointment, you and dh are in my thoughts

Jillyhen, words fail, your strength has amazed me over this past year, hold onto it and take faith from wherever you see it, praying for you Hun x


----------



## gilly80

Jilly I'm so sorry that things are not going how they should xxx

confused, hellsbelle, MissE and patbaz, thank you all for your lovely words they really mean a lot, thank you to everyone else who wished us well on this emotional roller coaster.

I had a lovely review already with Dr Heasley and he seemed to agree I should have been started on a higher dose and that things did not go to to plan so he wants to personally moniter me on our next cycle and offered us our money back or a free go the next time. It's great to see a clinic own up to mistakes

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Gosh Gilly

Wow are you gonna take them up on their offer.

I was grateful for him seeing us so quick earler.. 
This was our last and final go so gonna have a review to see what he thinks are the issues and maybe get them sorted.. Obviously im the trouble.. The embryo was a grade 1 2bb blastocyst which the embryologist said was beautiful..
So confused..  

Jillyhen


----------



## Katiehuni

Ohh girls I've just logged in and ohh what sad sad news.
Gilly I am so sorry hun..... Not to even get started must be so hard. Thinking of you and your dh.xxxx
Jilly ohh wee pet....... I really thought things were looking up when your bloods looked promising... I'm devastated for you and your dh. Thinking of you hun. Xxxx


----------



## gilly80

Jilly, we had said that if this cycle didn't work we were going tolook aboard maybe at donor eggs, so we are going to use this as a last attempt to see what our issues really are and take it from there.

gilly xxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Jillyhen       I really don't know what to say.  Such a cruel journey.

Gilly really pleased that you have been another cycle - please let it be the one.


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls
Gilly-I'm so sorry about your cycle.  It's nice to know that Dr Heasly seems so honourable and honest about what they should have done for you now in hindsight.  Thinking about you 
Jillyhen-I'm so sorry about your loss also.  I really thought that everything was going so well  and want to send you good wishes.  I know that you are very strong and you will get through this.xx

Yellow x


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen I am devastated for you. I have followed your journey closely and had great hopes for you this time. I pray that you keep your strength and that you and dh look after each other. I don't know what else to say I am so sorry huni. My heart is breaking for you xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Gilly and Jilly thinking of you both  

Took my first injection at 6pm (instead of 6.30pm as i was a wreck needed to get it over with so it'l be 6pm every nite now) and it was definatly the thought of it was worse than actually doing it. Hubby watch with tears in his eyes - he feels as tho its his fault putting me through this but we both have issues i keep telling him this but its not getting thru 

Magic x


----------



## gilly80

Magicbaby, the thought is always worse than actually doing the 1st injection, it will now not be a worry to you at all. I can do them with my eyes closed and often did 1st thing in the morning lol

Gilly x


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations magic on doing your first injection. It is really happening now. Good luck huni xx


----------



## Maximom

Evening ladies, wot a tough day it's been for some of you. Jillyhen I'm sorry to hear ur hcg levels have dropped, life can certainly be very cruel at times. I hope u get some answers at ur review appt & can begin to look forward again xx

Gilly80 I'm sorry to hear ur wee embie didn't make it & u cudnt proceed with treatment, that's great news that Dr Heasley has agreed to give u ur next cycle free. Hopefully u'll get extra special attention next time & they'll get u on the rite dose of Gonal F. I really hope u get the happy ending u deserve. 

A big hi to everyone else, have a lovely weekend girlies xx


----------



## confused123

Magic glad u got the first one over you not long now 

Jilly thinking of you and  really sorry the levels have dropped and hope that your get some answers 

Gilly that is positive that he will take a special interest in your case and hopefully the outcome wil be more positive the next time  Take your time to make decisions and keep strong  The doctor obviously has faith in you


----------



## Fi84

Gilly & Jilly i wish i could give you both a hug im devastated for you both - life is so cruel  

xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Oh Jillyhen...words fail me! I am totally devastated to read your recent post!! Words fail me...take care of each other. Sending you huge hugs xx

Gilly - I too am gutted other your news - so sorry things didn't go well for you...the free cycle is I'm sure only a small consolation right now... To have gone through everything physically and emotionally and then for them to admit that have u too low a dosage!! Well at least they have held their hands up, I suppose. Only my cycle was successful I would have been kicking up a fuss as they had me on too high a dosage and didnt monitor me properly, hence my risk of OHSS!! Take time out to consider the options petal xx


----------



## Boo333

I haven't been on for couple of days - devastated to read that your levels have dropped.  I really thought it was going to work out for you this time.  

Jilly sorry you didn't get started but its great that they are giving you another go!

Good luck to everyone else what ever stage.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Magicbaby

Morning Ladies

Havent been sleepin well since started stimming on Friday   was so tired yesterday ended up sleeping during the day for an hour then no sleep last nite gonna try and not sleep today to see if that will help me sleep tonight - im like a washing machine hi   turning what seems like hundreds of times i just cant get comfy!!

How are you all? 

Yesterday's injection went alrite however it felt worse than the first so may change back to the right hand side of the tummy 

Anything i should be taken now at this stage? just drinking the h20, milk and taking pregnacare.......

Magic x


----------



## Hopeful37

Magicbaby - I also took coenzyme q10 as supposed to help with quality of eggs. Can get cheap in tescos. I too had restless night and feel rotten today. Take easy x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi to everyone - I was away for few days and then my computer was playing up so haven't been on in what seems like ages!
Gilly and Jillyhen - I am so so sorry by what I have read this morn from you both. I really don't know what to say to either of you as I am sure there are no words that will be of any use to either of you today.
Gilly - I'm so sorry you didn't get to ET - really really sorry. Take care of yourself and take a bit of time with your DH to rest up after all of this. I  really don't know what else to say except I am so sorry.
Jillyhen - I'm really really sorry to see that your levels have dropped - you and your DH must be just heartbroken. Life is so cruel - I just don't know what else to say. So very sorry.
Magicbaby - sorry I've just fallen off the face of the earth. glad to see you've started stimming! you are so close now - I'm sure you and DH must be just so excited! How are you feeling now you've started stimms? any better than when you were on the suprecur?
Mmcm - how are you doing? I'm sure you're just on cloud nine? How far along are you now? it'll not be long until your official maternity booking in appointment I'm sure?
I'm going to have to read up on what stage everyone else is at so I can post properly later.
AFM - nothing new with me at all. Have my pre-treatment appt with the nurse next Wed at the RFC. Have to collect my meds that morn also. Due to start sprays next Thurs and then stimms on 29th Aug. But thats it for me so far.


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Rosecat not long now for you then......

when i lifted my meds and had the app with the nurse i finally felt as tho as i was getting somewhere and it has just flew by since cant believe im at this stage at the same time 

Have my first scan on wed to see how things are progressing.......

Here's hoping its our time  

Magic x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Magic - thanks for replying. I'm really excited for you. I'm really really hoping it works out for you. I'll be talking to you before Wed I'm sure but good luck for your scan. Will have everything crosed for you! is there anything I need to know about the pre-treatment appt? I take it I just turn up and they'll explain everything? Do they do a scan or anything at this first appt??


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Hi rose cat 

U just turn up take ur schedule with u ..go collect ur drugs from pharmacy then go back to rfc where a nurse will go the every detail they are v good. Takes an hour or so..no scan on day of ptv. 

How's all u other luvly  ladies?

I am up for e/c tomorrow 9am so this is it..early nite tonite see if can get some sleep..doubt I will.

Lynn xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Rosecat as fingerscrossed says thast all it is - do however bring a bag of somesort to put ur drugs into (cant rememeber who gave me this tip on this thread) thats if ur afraid like i was to bump into someone i knew and they would be directly looking at the bag clearly marked pharmacy   i was told everyone gets green bags so you know where they are from but on the day i went, mine was a white bag but i still put it into another bag i had with me just in case   9/10 i always bump into someone in the carpark, toilets, entrance anywhere really

Im kind of fretting at the mo that i will bump into a fella i work with as his wife is due anytime now and they are attending the royal and i have a feeling we are gonna bump into one another somehow and im not sure how i will explain that one   hopefully i wont have to tho 

Fingerscrossed wow   ec tomorrow you must be excited and nervous   u get lots of eggies good luck for tomorrow   let us know how u get on tomorrow evening  

Magic x


----------



## patbaz

Fingers crossed good lack for ec tomorrow huni. I hope you have plenty of little eggies xx


----------



## gilly80

Just popping on to wish Fingerscrossed all the best for egg collection tomorrow xx


----------



## confused123

Good luck Tommorrow fingers crossed


----------



## Fi84

good luck for ec fingerscrossed xx

cant believe the weekend is over way to quick

big hello to all 

xx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - hope you are all well this evening.
magicbaby - thanks for getting back to me. I will def be taking a big carrier bag - I'm like I you - I just know I'll run into someone that knows me! NI is so small. One day me and DH were sitting in the waiting room of the RFC and who should also be sitting there only DH's mum's neighbour! You can go nowhere in peace!
Fingerscrossed - you're prob in bed now but good luck for EC tomorrow!
hi to everyone else.


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

Magic, how are you getting on?? i did my injections on alternate sides each night.. Also rubbed an ice cube to help numb the area.

Fingers crossed good luck for tomorrow..

Rosecat, i never bothered with another bag,, The royal use the same bags for all departments..

Thanks for all your kind posts.. We are stil numb having the odd wee cramp and my boobs are still sore.. Have to go back for bloods in the morning.. Work have told me not to come in and take time to grieve.

Jillyhen


----------



## hellsbells26

Fingerscrossed Good luck for EC tomorrow x x


----------



## Hopeful37

Jillyhen - sending you hugest hugsw...take care and look after each other, and keep in touch with us   

Fingerscrossed - good luck for EC today.   that plenty of wee eggies collected


----------



## wee emma

aww Jilly    hugs to you. And hugs to Gilly too   

good luck for today, fingerscrossed


----------



## wee emma

had a scan today and now have 8 (8!) follies and an 8.2 lining.

very impressed with this as my lining has never been over 6.


----------



## Hopeful37

sounding good wee emma - when are you up for EC?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Wee emma things are sounding good..   this is your time..

Fingers crosses here's hoping there is a lot of loving in the lab tonight,

Levels are now done to 84 so its all over for us.. Have spoken to the nurse in origin and i said is there any point in having review as we are having no more ivf.. I want to get down as to why these 2 cycles have failed.. For all i know all the times my period has been late the same thing could have happened naturally..

Gilly how are you doing hun?

Rosecat how did you get on?

Jillyhen


----------



## Katiehuni

Jillyhen I am so devastated for you. Really thought this was your time. Its such a cruel thing to have happened again. Just give yourself and dh time. Do you need to be referred to have those investigations as to what went wrong 
Thinking of you lots pet. 
Xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Evening All    

Rosecat - it doesnt matter where u go hi whether it to the hospital or for a few days away u ALWAYS meet someone u know  

Jilly - injections going ok got used to it i too was going alternate however it was sore on the left so i done the right side of the tummy last nite and 2nite   Big hugs to u Jilly i really thought this was ur time as did so many of the girls on here - glad to hear work is giving u time off to grieve    

Emma - all looking good for you 

AFM - i go for my first scan on Wednesday morning bright and early - sleepness nites still happening and have been feeling a little hot down below is this normal?? 

Magic x


----------



## mmcm

Evening ladies sorry i havent been on but have read back to see whats ben happening

Jillyhen- u poor wee darling i wod love to give u a big hug and tell u its going to b alright. i am so so sorry for u and ur hubby, ur dreams shattered twice in front of ur eyes but u have to stand up and face it and say right what can i do? why this is happening? there is a reason for everything and i really hope u find those answers, might be of interest to see a miscarriage specialist, i dont know the name of him but i think "justone" might know,, get in contact with her i think she followed up with him to see cud she get any answers. your right in saying this cud be happening naturally and u dont know. i also hear that napro in dublin is v good, i know few people have had several miscarriages went on to have healthy babies, one girl i know had 4 miscarriages and went to napro and had a baby boy several months ago. i believe this is not the end for u and this is the start of investigations, i really hope u feel better and stronger in a few days, weeks or months, have faith hun, ur in my thoughts xx

Gilly -i really hope ur okay petal, im so sorry u didnt get to egg collection.This time wasnt for u, but i hope the future is bright for you and when u decide to go again that al ur dreams come through, so glad origin was straight with u, i wod definately get my money back and try again when ur fit and ready mentally and emotionally, keep al ur options open xx 

Weeemma- sounds good and things are looking good for u

Rosecat- lovely to think of me when u got back online, im keeping good, keeping a really low profile

fingers crossed- hope u are resting tonite, u will be v tender hun, an lots of jiggy jiggy in the rfc lab tonite i hope xx

magic baby-hope ur going well with the injections x

hellsbells  and patbaz-how are u both xx?

hello to katiehuni, hopeful ,hows the bumps x


----------



## Katiehuni

Morning MMCM. Keeping well.....morning sickness has come back full force tho...but apart from that and growing rapidly we are keeping good!! thank the lord for ginger nuts and ginger ale!!!  

How you keeping hun?


xxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi Everyone

Jillyhen - I was thinking along the same lines as MMcM. I hope you don't think I'm speaking out of turn and I know things are still very raw at the moment but if i were in your position I would want to be seen by the best miscarriage specialist that I could find. You have been so close recently - Its heartbreaking. I was over in the Lister last month for a consultation and I got a really good feeling about the place. I'm not necessarily advising you to go there but I would consider travelling. i'm sure Origin and RVH are excellent but sometimes a fresh pair of eyes...  You will get your dream - I'm sure of it.   

Gilly - hope you're ok.   

Wee Emma - glad things are going well   

Katie - hope you're feeling better - although I'm sure you wouldn't change it for the world.  

Fingers crossed - hope EC went well  

Magic - hope injections are getting easier.  

Hello to Patbaz, Rosecat, Hopeful, MMcM, Fi84, Confused and eveyone else - hope you are all well.   

AFM - I have a bit of news I hope you don't mind me sharing. 

I started downregging for IVF at the Lister on Friday. Yesterday morning I woke up feeling rough so i took a notion and tested using  Clearblue Digital and it was positive. I am so shocked i'm pretty sure i ovulated on 26/27th. As we were starting IVF we  didn't have sex in the days leading up to it just in case but.... I went into a complete freakout as I had been sniffing 3 days and had coloured my hair at the weekend. Spoke to lovely James Nicopoullos at the Lister he has tried to reassure that its happened quite often and it shouldn't cause any problems. 

We have been trying to start a family for eight years and I've never had a sniff of a natural bfp before so I'm finding it hard to believe. Especially as I'm now 37 and Origins had said I had very little chance of even responding to IVF drugs (<10%) and even less of getting to EC. The only thing I can think is I have been taking a concoction of supplements since January and the past two months I have had really strong Ov signs and peaks on the Clearblue Fertility Monitor

Very early days x x x x 

I hope you don't mind me posting. I had read about people having surprises but I thought I'd be the least likely person. 

MMcM can I ask? you got a BFP while downregging - what advice did you get??

Very early days x x x x 

Lots of love to you all


----------



## mmcm

Hellsbells- i am so very delighted for you, congradulations sweetie, fantastic news, i was on the pill for 2 strips straight and was spraying for 10 days, yes 10 days and i was getting sick the whole time and even went to the doctor and he asked me was i pregnant i said no i think im having a reaction to either the pill (hadnt been on micrologynon before) or the sprays i wasnt sure which was causing the nausea. thats what i thought, but something told me to do a test but i was 10 days into the sprays before i tested, as for been told id never conceive naturally, i was told the same as i never had the hormones to have a period never mind ovulate so i had no idea i was pregnant already, i dreamed of a miracle and i hope it says with us both. ul be in my prayers, the only advice i got was stop the sprays and they asked me did i want progesterone, i was nearly 8 weeks before i found out so i said to them, listern if this wee baby wants to stay im not going to upset it and let nature take its course so i just continued with pregnecare (the folic acid and the omega 3) xx
How many weeks do you think you are, mine read 3+ weeks until i went for a scan i had no idea, if there was a baby, was it a wrong reading, was it the medication, i am panicked that the poor wee thing was living on the pill and sprays for most of its starting life but i hope that it doesnt cause any damage, the doctor in the royal said there is no evidence that it can cause anything wrong with the baby and that girls get pregnant all the time on the pill or the sprays, 

Sorry for the long reply hellsbells xx


----------



## confused123

Hellbells what a lovely story that will give me hope and strength I am so happy for you.  Hope all goes well take care


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Omg hells bells brilliant news..

Our ivf journey is definitely over we cnt afford it.. We said that when we had our review after the last miscarriage. We intend to find out as to why this has happened again.. 2 much of a coincidence and for it to happen twic. We are going to look into these tests and also adoption..

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

Jillyhen- i know by ur wee posts that you are so so so upset, and holding it all in, words cannot decribe how u are feeling at the moment, please dont keep it bottled inside and i really hope u find some answers. take care of urself, im sure ur hubby and ur goodself will make fantastic parents whether that means natural, ivf or adoption. never give up xx


----------



## Katiehuni

Hellsbells OMG Congratulations hun!!!!!!! i'm sure you and your dh must be in shock!!!! what wonderful news pet! I am really thrilled for you.....after all you have been through to finally get your BFP - Naturally!!!!!! Its such a positive thing to read. I like you had been told it wouldnt happen naturally....its such a little miracle....we still call Pip our miracle as we even baffled our consultant as to how it happened! I am so delighted for you....just you take things easy and get as much rest as you can. Hopefully you wont be plagued with morning sickness but trust me if you are you will probably be thinking like i do ' its ok i will cope as long as this wee one is ok'. 

Jillyhen .....i can tell your beyond devastated hun......i really which i could give you a hug and let you either rant and rave or cry or do whatever to help you.......any child whether your biological one or adopted one will be lucky to have you as a mummy. Dont give up hope though pet..... you will get your dream ......you so deserve to....xxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Hellsbells great to hear sone good news on here for a change.  A massive congratulations to you huni xx

Jillyhen I know how you are feeling take your time and spoil yourself with something xx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls
Jilly-How are you today?  It is very hard when you have got so far and had so much treatment for this to happen.  I think the miscarriage tests are a good way forward.  They may well help to understand why this loss has happened.  There are many people out there who after treatment for miscarriage are able to go on to have another pregnancy that goes to full term.  My heart goes out to you  I have no doubt from reading your posts that you will make a really good mummy whether it be to your own wee bean or your own wee adopted bean.  It's very early days after your cycle and take plenty of time out to grieve and work through all that has happened. I'll pray that you find comfort in the days ahead xxYellowxx 

Hellsbells-Congratulations!! What fabulous news!  I'm glad you think the Lister is good.  We are thinking about going there next if our current FET doesn't work   Your story is amazing.  Best of luck for the months ahead.

Patbaz-how are you sweetie?

A big hi to all the other CC's


----------



## Magicbaby

wow hells bells congrats to you hunni thats great news

just a quick one from me scan in the morning so itl be an early start - will no tomorrow if there is any growing going on down there   


Magic


----------



## hellsbells26

Hello

Where have you all went to You must all be out and about enjoying the good weather. 

Thank you MMcM for the reassurance  

  and  to everyone.

Thank you to everyone for all your kind words and congratulations - it means soooo... much to me. I was apprehensive about posting. The only thing that *will *make me happier is to see you all get your heart's desire.   

Just after getting a phone call from Doc. I had my 7DPO bloods(progesterone) done last Friday. She rang and left a message to say sorry - that my bloods were only 24 (They like over 30) and she didn't think I'd ovulated this month.  The more I think about it - the more I think this pregnancy is a miracle. (and that blood tests, scans and doctors are not the be all and end all)

Love to you all
Hels


----------



## Magicbaby

Advice needed please............ 

I have booked a nite away for hubbys 30th this sat an im wondering can i use the hotel swimming pool while stimming? dont want to jepordise this cycle in any way so if im not supposed to then i wont got swimming - i know to avoid the suana but wot bout the jacuzzi??

Had my scan this morning - dr didnt really tell me much    Went up on my own and my head was in such a spin didnt even catch the dr's name never met him before......tried to see his card round his neck but then i was like consintrate on wot he's saying to you not what his name is  
Im not very good at describing ppl but i'l have a go - he was tall, not too old looking, dark skinned, handsome    

just told me there is about 10 folicoles atm and they were really worried i wud develop ohss but so far all looks good he said but he didnt tell me wot size they were so dont know nothing else - they didnt change my plan so next scan is monday morning hopefully this will be the last of the stimming and getting ready for e/c next week OMG

He asked did i feel as though there was anything going on down there and i was like not really maybe the odd twinge so he was happy enough but see this evening the twinges are a little frequent but not bothering me if u know wot i mean  

Hope u are well?

Magic x


----------



## Hopeful37

Hellsbells - congrats on your natural BFP...what at an amazing surprise for you. Take care now  

Magicbaby - that could possibly have been Dr Agbaje that you saw at Royal - he is quite lush! I honestly cannot remember what the protocol is for swimming, etc when stimming...I do remember putting a hot water bottle on my belly a few times to help the follies grow, so I suppose heat is obviously not a concern, but just wonder if there is any other reason for not swimming etc....hmmm, sorry but perhaps one of the other ladies can enlighten you...its amazing how much you forget so quickly!!

Jillyhen - my heart really goes out to you, I cannot stop thinking about you at the moment. I know it sounds naff, but I honestly had had such a good feeling about your last cycle. I feel so helpless and can only send you virtual hugs   

Patbaz - how's things? Thinking of you  

Good morning to yellowhope, Katiehuni, mmcm, confused, maximom, rosecat, Fi84...and anyone else I have missed


----------



## Katiehuni

Morning Girlies!

Isn't the weather just fabulous - pity i only get to look out at it from my desk  

Magic although i never got that far a friend of mine did and if i can remember she was told not to go into the sauna and jacuzzi - something to do with the water pressure in the bubbles or something........ don't know about the swimming though. I will try find out and let you know!!! I am sure some of the other girls might be able to help you! 

Morning hopeful how you feeling hun

Hello to all the other girlies!!! 

xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

How are we all??

Thanks for all your lovely posts.. Im back to work today couldnt mope around the house any more.. Was with my gp this afternoon and he has kindly referred me to Dr Hunter in the royal.. I amazed myself & didnt break down with him..
Was lying out in the sun yesterday and got absolutely toasted.. Silly Jilly   

Jillyhen


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi all

I have decided to not pack the swimsuit and not go near the pool lol new the jacuzzi and sauna was a no no 

but atm in work i swear it feels like a sauna we have a tinned roof and we are being baked it has to be against the law that heat but im having to leave dead on finish time or before it as i cannot stick the heat of it   ppl are starting to gossip in the office y she leaving early - why u in late yesterday - wot u taking days of for if ur not going anywhere argh leave me alone   

can feel twinges more and more and feeling bloated but it doesnt help i took the hubby out for a meal there instead of cooking tea he is 30 today  

Magic x


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Evening everyone..

Magic baby how things going with u? 

Jillyhen me also always thinging bout u always at end, of phone as u know. 

Mmcm how u feeling today? Hopefully all good with u? 

Let me know how all u other ladies are doing don't know many of u yet. 

I was up for e/t today got 2 wee bubs tucked up nice and Cosy tonite so this is start of a long 2ww and boy this feels strange..

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## patbaz

Fingerscrossed congrats on being PUPO huni. Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you xx

Hopeful I am doing ok. Taking 1 day at a time.  Not posting much but keeping an eye on everyone though

Magicbaby sounds like you had dr mcdreamy today. It's nice to have a bit of eye candy in RFC 

Jillyhen thinking of you always xx

MissE how are you huni?

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well xx


----------



## Magicbaby

fingerscrossed congrats on being PUPO this day next wk i hope to be the same all being well    

Patz good to hear from u how are u keeping?

Magic x


----------



## patbaz

Hi Magicbaby I am ok having good and bad days but coping with it all. I have thrown myself into getting fit so hitting the gym hard. It seems to be helping with Keeping my head right but don't seem to be shifting the pounds. Don't really care though as I am def loosing inches. Now just waiting on MRI to see what surgery I need before we try one last time. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you as I had ohss and it is not pleasant just make sure you are drinking plenty of fluids sweetie xx


----------



## Magicbaby

ive put the lbs back on during tx but also becuase ive fell of the wagon sw and exercise all out the window cant seem to get my head round it these days too much goin on in my head   will get bk as soon as it clicks in place as thats wot happened me when i did lose the 5st it was in my head to do it! clothes are a little tighter but im not going bk into my old clothes unless i use them for maternity wear (here's hoping)  

if this fails and i'l no start of sept all being well then i too will be hitting the gym and bk at sw full force but atm this cycle will be the only one as we have no funds to go private and it wud take several yrs for us to save up so this cud be are 1 and only chance 

DH has said he will not get into debt over it as if we were lucky then we wudnt have the muni to bring up a child and i suppose he has a point there but it doesnt make me feel any better about it all.  

Well just have to keep going naturally and hope for a miracle


----------



## patbaz

Magic my dh felt the same way on our first go but now wants to try again because he knows how much it means to me but time is really not on our side. I will be 36 on sept 2nd and I am waiting for an op and an MRI so think it will be at least a year before we can go again. We just keep hoping for a wee miracle in the meantime. 

Don't you worry though you will get your BFP in sept petal xx


----------



## confused123

Pat I also have hit the gym put on a stone in weight since last treatment going to explode out of work trousers    I will be 37 in my next treatment but reading this thread lately has proven that miracles do happen  It happened me last year. Unfortunately it was not to be but all delighted to read good news

Fingers crossed good luck in 2ww hope times flys for you 
Magic really hope this is your time and with each stage of good news your BFp will come closer
Jilly you are amazing glad you got to gp and referral  

Me still waiting but trying to be healthy and lose weight so I have something to wear  Still waiting on results as they had to be redone looking forward to having decisions made


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon girls

Nearly the weekend and im planning on having a wee deserved glass or 3 of wine!!

Magic, i put on 1/2 stone with my 1st cycle.. Wasnt 2 bad 2nd & 3rd time lucky.

confused i just hope i havent long to wait, referral has been marked urgent. I said to my gp im not getting any younger and if there is nothing that can be done then its adoption..
be interesting to see what Dr Heasley says at my reviws whenever it is..

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

Evening ladies happy friday, 

isnt the weather just fantastic, 

Jillyhen-good to see your feeling more positive and ur review comes quick,ur definately a figher xx

Confused- Good to see ur hitting the gym, u go girl,nothing makes u feel better than sweating it out and the feeling good factor after, cud u rub off some to me xx

patbaz- i hope you get started ur treatment quicker than u think xx keeping having faith, miracles can and do happen xx

magicbaby-dont be feeling bad for falling off the sw wagon, hello if u get what u want, u wont care xx

fingers crossed- relax, relax, relax, do nothing, im praying already for u sweetiexx

Anyone ive missed im sorry

Hello to the bumps katie and hopeful,

AFM-keeping a really low profile and taking everyday as it comes, wishing everyone a nice wend, please sun stay xx


----------



## Magicbaby

getting all packed up tonite for heading off tomorrow and ive the cool box at the ready for my drugs and asked the hotel for a room with a fridge   they were very helpful have to say  

im worried for sunday tho as will be out of the hotel by noon but wont be home til late and my freezer packs for the cool bag will be melted unless i cud ask the hotel to keep them froze for me or maybe my fridge wud have a freezer in it too   i'l manage i hope!!

How are u fingers crossed? little bubs settling into their new surroundings i hope  

mmcm glad u are keeping well - hope u are resting losts too as well as keeping a low profile - wont be long going round til ur 12wks  

will miss u's over the weekend - dh always telling me off for spending to much time on ff but he has just said to me there now y dont u bring it with me im sure the hotel will have free wifi   shocked he came out with that statement   but im not going to take him up on that offer so i'l be in touch sunday nite id say 

Monday morning then i go for my second/final scan OMG this is happening oh so fast now and getting ever so real  

Love to you all an hope the weather keeps up for us all and u all have a fab weekend wotever u do 

Magic x


----------



## wee emma

Hiya everyone


Am on an iPad with a hiccups so sorry for no personals, hope you're all well?


We were at GCRM on Wednesday for ec, 5 eggs collected but a phone call yesterday told us that we only had two left, two didn't fertilise at all and one was abnormal (apparently dh's soldiers we two quick lol and two probably got in at the same time and wrecked the egg). I was quite upset yesterday, I thought that was it over.


So they had us in for et today as they said they'd be better in than out    And thankfully we have two grade A's, a two cell and a three cell. 


Here goes nuthin


----------



## Magicbaby

congrats wee emma on being pupo thats u and fingerscrossed xx


----------



## wee emma

Thanks magicbaby    Xo


----------



## patbaz

Congrats on being PUPO wee Emma. Sending you loads of sticky vibes xx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls
Emma and Fingerscrossed-just wanted to wish you the best of luck after ET 
Emma-how did you find GCRM?
Jilly-it's nice to see you being so positive.
MMCM-glad everything is going well for you too.
Magic-hope you have a lovely rosemantic weekend.


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Evening everyone ..

Weeemma good luck how u feeling? What day are u on? 

Mmcm thank u for all the prayers hope they work am lying with feet up as we speak had friends dad funeral today so that was hard..hope ur ok and taking it easy xx

Magic hope u have a lovely weekend u deserve it . Yes bubs seem to be settling in ok is a strange feeling x



Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Congrats to fingers crossed and wee Emma on being PuPO!!! hope the next two weeks fly in and you both get the BFPs you deserve - sending u positive vibes xxx

Magicbaby - enjoy ur weekend and good luck for Monday x

Jillyhen - hope u enjoyed ur vino last nite...well needed i'm sure x

Great to hear from u Patbaz...hang on in there, your time will come around really soon xx


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Morning hopeful 

Just read ur wee post so happy for u and glad all good and healthy..how u feeling then? 

Where all u luvly ladies from then? Do any of u ever meet up? Met som many luvly girls thru starting mt treatment..

Having few cramps but hoping that just with pessaries and all the hoking and poking this week.

Enjoy rest ur day ladies xx

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Katiehuni

Morning girls
How we all keeping?? Isn't the good weather just great - didn't get to enjoy it during the week being stuck at work but intend to spend time outside today!! 
Sorry no time for personals but will check in later!

Remember your suncream! 

Xxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - how are you all this morn? Hope you are all well.
jillyhen - how are you feeling today? I see from your posts you seem to be more positive - so glad. Really hope you get your referral soon and get things moving again.
Fingerscrossed - so glad EC and ET went well for you. Hope your 2 wee bubs are settling in well! I'm sure you are glad to have it all over you. If you don't mind me asking how did you find EC? I'm really dreading it!
magicbaby - hope you enjoy your trip away. Hope you and DH have a great time. Can't wait to hear how you get on at your next scan. Can't believe you have EC coming up so quickly!
Wee Emma - so glad to hear that you have 2 wee bubs on board also!I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you and all the other ladies on here who are PUPO.
Mmcm - how are you feeling? When are you having your next scan? Hope you are feeling well.
Hi to everyone else - hope you are all well and having a good weekend.
AFM - alls quiet with me - due up to the RFC to collect my meds and meet the nurse on Tues morn and due to start sprays on Wed. Getting nervous now about the whole thing. I posted a couple of days ago to see if anyone was going for EC in the RFC in Sept but there wasn't 1 reply! looks like I'll be heading on my own!


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Magic hope you had a lovely we trip away..
weeEmma hope your wee bubs snuggle in tight..
Gosh Rosecat, cant believe you are starting already..
Patb hope you are well.
mmcm how you doin hun?
yellow hope you are well.
babyd if your are lurking hope you are recovering well.

Afm im doin ok had a couple of glasses of wine last nite was yumm.. Heading over to England on thurs to see my sis & go to a wedding in oxfordshire so looking forward to getting away.. 
We are goin to try aul natural for a while n see so wouldnt have a clue when i should be ovulating..The bleeding after i had my bfp do i class that as my af!!  
Still have wee twinges in my tum but i supposes that everything starting to settle after e/c & transfer..
Have an appt for review on the 4th sept.. He prob wont be able to give us much answers dont think hubby wants to go..

Hope you all have a lovely weekend & enjoy the sunshine.

Jillyhen x


----------



## confused123

Jilly I bought the clear blue fertility monitor it worked for me last year With all my issues and takes the stress our of guessing  
Fingers and wee Emma sending you lots of positivity  
Magic enjoy your trip 
rose cat glad you are starting it is exciting to think it is all now happening


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Hi rose cat 

I was abs dreading it but it was actually ok they gave me plenty morphine which was good cud get gas n air ifu want but they didn't even offer it. 

The worst bit for me was in recovery my head spun and felt sick but I cud live with that doesn't take long u will be fine when u up for e/c? Where bouts u live Hun?

Good luck chat soon xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## wee emma

Thanks everyone   


I liked the gcrm, the nurses are lovely, they are very friendly and chatted away.  We had a good blether about the Olympics with the embryologist    


I was knocked out for ec, unlike the royal who don't do it that way.  I'd rather the royals way though as anaesthetics seem to disagree with me, I was dying all day.


Medical associates were nice too but seeing the same doctors who also work in the rfc, didn't really feel any different.


Fingers crossed, I'm on the day after et, test day is the 23rd...


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Girls 

Im home  

Hardly feels as tho i was away for a day/nite 

Had a lovely time with the hubby we walked/talked/ate/drank (H20 mostly with the odd glass of 7up free)   didnt go near the pool as i wud have been just teasing ourselves so stayed clear of the spa area 

Rosecat - ur starting this wk         
time does fly in when u actually start DR and then stimming

i cant believe i cud possibly be at e/c e/t stage this week will no tomorrow morning        
Oh i so hope this works for us    

Jilly - ur review wont be long coming round and i hope it answers all your questions and steers you in the rite direction   

How r all u other ladies?

Magic x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

How are we all??

I feel like an imposter on this thread now as im not going thru any treatment..

Magic, glad you had a lovely time away..
We are hoping to get a weekend to Belfast in oct/nov, as i wouldve been due start nov if i hadnt of miscarried the 1st time.. So we have agreed to maybe check when there is a rugby match on, stay up and have a ball..


WeeEmma i think sedation for e/c is the way to go I didnt feel a thing and felt ok afterwards..

Must go and get some work done..


Happy monday

Jillyhen


----------



## Magicbaby

Im bk home from my scan a little earlier than i thought so ive come home to do a few bits before i go into work.......an also update sneakily  
Again no information really apart from im booked for ec now on Wed 9am OMFG        
woman dr this time steele i think she said im useless at getting names hi   but i dont care who she was she scanned me and said nothing for a few mins apart from looking at the screen then said ok ur ready for EC wednesday
so ive to take my gonal f as normal this evening and then the ovitrelle (trigger yeah) at 9pm tonight    

Drug free tomorroe for me         

Have booked Wed/Thurs/Fri off provisionally as that was the schedule so i will go in and confrim this this morning not sure if i'l need more time will see how i feel sunday 

Magic


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone
Hope you all had a nice weekend.
Magicbaby - glad you had a nice time away! I cannot believe your ready for EC on Wed morn!!! Are you nervous? I'll have everything crossed for you!!
Jillyhen - how are you feeling? Hope you enjoyed your glasses of wine - if anyone deserved them you certainly did! You are just right heading away in Nov if you can - will take your mind off things. 
Fingerscrossed and Wee Emma - hope you are both feeling well and your wee bubs are doing well!
Confused - thanks for posting me - sorry for my ignorance but what stage are you at? 
Hi to everyone else on this lovely wet summer's morn!


----------



## Hopeful37

Hi Magicbaby - yippee for EC on Wednesday - enjoy your drug free day tomorrow, it will feel quite liberating! All becoming very real now eh...exciting  

Hi Jillyhen - dont you dare stop posting on this thread...you keep in touch with us all. Great that you have planned something nice to look forward to later in the year. Take care of yourself


----------



## Jillyhen

Wow Magicbaby, 

I bet you are excited & scared..

Roscat im ok hun, had a wobble yesterday a couple i do shows with lost their umborn baby over the weekend.. So devastating.

Im getting bloods done tomorrow morning instead of thursday  to check if everything has gone :-(.. I have been felling a bit off past couple of days bit sickish and my (.)(.) are still sore so maybe the hormones are still there.. Wasnt like this the last time..

There was a wee sac there this time does it go by itself??

How are our pupo ladies??

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen so sorry to hear about your friends. I am sure it made you feel worse huni. As for the sac it generally disappears in its own when you have your next bleed but some people need a d and c to clear the womb. My advice would be to ask the nurses when you go for your bloods. I too feel a but lame being on this thread as I am not going through tx at the mo

Magicbaby great to get further along roll on wed for some lovely little eggies xx

How are our 2 PUPO ladies doing??  I hope 2ww isn't driving you round the twist 

Hello to everyone else I hope you are all doing ok

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Pat

Thats what im worried about.. Im so devastated for them.. She is 43 and her 1st pregnancy.

Will ask the nurse tomorrow im totally brinking it if doesnt go itself.. I cant remember when i bled the last time.. Ive had the odd yucky brown stuff ( sorry tmi).. 
I hope im not coming down with anything when we are heading away at the weekend.. Just my luck.. Very light headed.

Magic, enjoy your drug free day

Jillyhen


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Hi everyone 

Just popped on quickly to say hello..

Magic baby it's all going quick now all will go ok wed. Are u with rfc? 

Jillyhen hope ur ok any devastating news is terrible to hear..glad u getting away. We are booked to go to Belfast next Friday for our wedding anniversary regardless of result next Thursday. 

Am feeling bit anxious had cramps last nite thru nite but not sure if it normal or not so bit worried now this 2ww just wish it was over and knew result.

Mmcm ho are u feeling today? How did scan go? 

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Magicbaby

ive just taken my last gonal f injections - now for the big one @ 9pm   
so so tired today and very bloated look pg and i swear i have a waddle when i walk   its just the bloatness doing that to me  

Fingerscrossed yeah im with the rfc - u? they dont give too much information away 

im brickin it to say the least so much going through my mind - as well as stupid things like should i wear normal clothes or get into something more comfy like my trackies lol will i be up for anything after like shopping (i have read some women just get up and go on no bother to them) wonder if i'l be one an then another girl ive been chatting to here on a different thread has been thowing up rings round her   so i suppose it effects everyone differently im driving myself batty   

Any advice girls on wot to expect in the rfc on wed? Ive to be there for 8.30am so an early hop for me again  

Magic x


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Magic 
When you are taken into the room they will get you to undress (you can keep your bra on) and get into a hospital gown.  They then will pop you onto the bed from which they do the egg collection.  They will then put a line in to administer the painkiller medication into your hand or arm.  Your other half is also in the room with you and will be able to hold your hand.  They constantly top up the painkiller so don't be afraid to tell them if you feel anything.  My first time I had the painkiller only and second time gas plus painkiller(which was much better )  I felt bloated in the run up to my egg collections so I have worn dresses each time as they are loose around the stomach area.  They normally keep you in a recovery room with other patients after the procedure for 1-2 hours.  They will also offer you painkilling medication in a suppository form (ie it goes up the bum) they give this immediately after ec before you leave the egg collection  room.  You don't have to take this they can give you other iv paracetamol for example but personally I think the suppository is more effective  (possibly too much info!!) I definately would not have been fit to go anywhere but home to bed afterwards but I have always had a lot of eggs collected.  They will also tell you and your other half that you are not to be left alone and that other half must look after you really really well for the rest of the day mmmm or was that rest of week?? 

Seriously Magic- don't stress and best of luck for the final jab-it will not be a bother on you!!


----------



## Magicbaby

Awh Yellow thank u so much ur so full of knowledge anything ive asked uve been able to answer for me    

ive just realised ive taken my last spray 30mins early  dopey me - i cud of swore it was after 8oclock - i suppose this is a sign of how tired i am but i aint lying down til after trigger at 9am so think i'l hit the shower between now and 9pm then bed  for some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's 

MAGIC X


----------



## Jillyhen

Magic

Calm down hun   
Yellow has explained all down to a T..

Wear whatever you think is comfy.. I wore jeans both times..
I was so bloated 2...
To be honest i just wanted to go home and sleep.. I just felt a bit uncomfortable and was shattered didnt sleep great the night before..

Jillyhen


----------



## Magicbaby

Sorry Jilly   im telling u between tiredness and nervousness im all over the place


----------



## Jillyhen

You are grand petal, its only natural you are up to high do..
Try and get a good nites sleep.. Easier said than done..


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - hope you are all well this morn.
Yellowhope - I was just reading your post to Magic about EC at the RFC and it was so useful to me aswell -so thanks a lot. I'm due to have EC at the RFC on 10th Sept (all being well) and was panicking about it but thanks for your words of reassurance.
Magic - don't be worrying you will be fine. I know that's easy for me to say but I had EC at GCRM and it was completely fine - in saying that I was knocked out for the actual procedure but after I felt completely fine. I was out for my lunch and shopping all afternoon in Glasgow and felt nothing at all. Hopefully you'll have the same experience!
Hi to everyone else - will post properly later, Am just back from my pre-treatment appt at the RFC - am starting sprays tomorrow and stimms on the 29th Aug! It's all seeming very real now I've got the big bag of meds in my office here in work!


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Rosecat

Some of your meds may need refrigeration especially the hormone gonal f. So if you can pop them in a fridge.  Best of luck-September will fly around!!


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Yellowhope - thanks for letting me know that although the nurse told me it would be ok to leave them out of the fridge until I get home - I really hope I haven't damaged them by not putting them in the fridge. I got the meds after 9 this morn and I won't get them into my fridge until near 6pm when I get home from work. Didn't want to risk putting them in the fridge as it is accessible by loads of people and didn't want them nosing into the bag and discovering what I'm up to! No-one knows we're doing tx at all except my parents. Same as last time. Don't want any more pressure on us! What stage are you at Yellowhope?


----------



## wee emma

Hi everyone, am reading this on my phone so can't really see anyone    Hope you're all well.


A wee question. I had ET on Friday (day 2) so today is day 4 after et. I've had wee aches since, nothing major but today I have had that dull ache on my left hand side.  I usually get that when af is due so I'm getting a little concerned. 
I didn't want to spend this time worrying but I can't seem to help it. Oh I need shook.


Any ideas anyone?


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls
Rosecat- don't worry you won't have damaged them in that amount of time, the fridge is the optimum place to store them.  (my sister is a pharmacist   I am at the stage in fet wherein I'm sniffing the seprecur and taking oestrogen to thicken the lining so hopefully have et next week.  for our snowbabies to thaw!!

Wee Emma- lots of people seem to get AF type twinges and still get their BFP, try to think of the embie just bedding itself in and snuggling in tight ! 

Magic-Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

Just want to hop on quickly to wish magic all the best for the morning..    
Jillyhen


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - just a quick post tonight as I'm absolutely wrecked for some reason.
just wanted to wish Magic good luck for EC tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you in the morn. Good luck!
Yellowhope - thanks for letting me know about the sprays. Hope you're doing well and you're all set for ET soon. It's all very nervewracking isn't it?
Jillyhen - how are you feeling now?
Hi to everyone else.


----------



## hellsbells26

Hello Everyone

Sorry I've had a busy few days - my teenage nephew is staying with us. I have been reading on my phone but haven't had time to post.

    to everyone.

Magic- Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.    

Hels


----------



## patbaz

Magicbaby good luck today huni xx


----------



## confused123

Magic good luck today


----------



## confused123

Sorry for the me post 
Just for general background Previous cycles in origin and in royal latest ended in miscarriage at Easter    As it was my third I had tests to see if there were any probs. not back yet as they had tobe repeated 
Due to start icsi this month but delayed it by 3 months to wait on results coming back 
Very sick all weekend and done a test and it was positive an very happy but so afraid.


----------



## patbaz

Confused congrats huni. I know how scared you must be. If I were you I would go to gp and examine situation and get a referral to the early pregnancy unit. Given your history it shouldn't be a problem. Try to enjoy your natural BFP. If it has happened naturally it's probably a strong little baby in there xx


----------



## patbaz

Confused that should've said explain situation. I am on my phone sorry. X


----------



## Magicbaby

Thanks girls for all the well wishes - im now laid up on the sofa and DH wont let me move   bless him

ec was exactly wot u said yellow thank u for the heads up - was worried tho i wud get none but we have ended up with 8 eggies   last i heard was 6 then they come bk in before i was wheeled to recovery to say there was 8

so have to phone in the morning to see how they are getting on ET is Friday if they fertilise    2dt

Confused sounds like congrats are in order   

Magic x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Omg confused congrats hun..  How far on do you think your are??

Well done Magic.. Hope you get good news tomorrow..

Have any of you lovely ladies taken baby aspirin, had been texting Mollycat yesterday and she had said she was taken it when she got preg with her wee one.. 
SHould i start it now that we are trying to conceive naturally??

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Magicbaby 8 is a fantastic number congratulations huni xx

Jillyhen I have heard about baby aspirin but I would check with gp cause aspirin is a blood thining drug and can be dangerous if you already have thin blood. Xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Im just not sure Pat

Might just leave things as they are untilwe see the consultant in the Royal.. God knows when that will be.

How are things with you anyway??

Rosecat, have you had your 2nd spray of the day??
Im doing ok hun had bloods done again yesterday morning and the levels are below 7 so i know its def all over :-(.. Bit gutted to be honest.. Think the aul witch is on her way bit crampy today.. Flippin typical when im heading away for a few days..

Magic, i take it they are doing a 2 day transfer??

Isnt the weather horrendous this afternoon??

Jillyhen


----------



## Katiehuni

Confused - OMG huge congrats hun!!!! I'm sure your in a state of disbelief still!! So happy for you!! 

Jilly - my consultant put me on 75mg of Aspirin since I was 8 weeks to help stabilise my blood pressure which tends to be on the high side! Also had to take extra folic acid and pregnacare. I would check with your GP about starting to take it as I was only given it once I was pregnant to help stabilise my bp.
Xxxx


----------



## Magicbaby

Had a wee snooze there it was just lovely  

Yes Jilly its a 2dt is this the norm for the RFC?

Magic


----------



## yellowhope

Magic-that's a really good no. of eggs.  Good luck for ringing in the morning!
Confused-OMG-Congratulations  

Hi to all the other CC Ladies!


----------



## Rosecat

Hi to everyone this evening
Confused - I am absolutely delighted for you! Congrats! What a surprise - I'm sure you are just delighted!
Jillyhen - sorry to hear about your bloods - I'm sure you're just fed up! Where are you heading to? You deserve a good break. This weather is awful for august! would love to be lying on a beach somewhere! Ps - i don't know anything about baby aspirin as I have never taken it so not sure.
magic - Good luck for ET on Fri. Keep us posted. I don't know what the norm for the RFC is - some people seem to have 2 day transfers and others seem to have 3 day transfers. Not sure why.
Yellowhope - how are you?
Hi to everyone else.
AFM - started spraying this morn so have did 3 sprays so far and due to take the last one at 9.30pm. Just afraid I'm going to forget one of these sprays until I get used to doing it.


----------



## mmcm

hello ladies

confused- fantastic news, im sure ur in cloud 9..... fantastic

Magicbaby- congradulation on the number of eggs and i hope u hve great fertilisation tonite and good news come mornin 

jillyhen-sorry ur having to go through this, i really hope u get a wee natural miracle before long

fingerscrossed- nearly a week over you in the 2 ww,not long to wait, take it easy

katihuni-when is ur next scan or is that it to d day?

hello to patbaz, hellsbells, yellohope,and rosecat-hope ur all keeping well ladies xx


----------



## Katiehuni

Hi mmcm how you keeping misses Had a scan with dr roberts last wednesday night and all good apart from my blood pressure being high. Had to go get it checked with the midwife this morning which resulted in a lovely 3 hours having to go to the Ulster for proper monitoring! Good thing is that it came down and I was hooked up to the fetal monitor so I got to hear this wee ones heartbeat!! Bad thing was I'm now scared I'm hurting this wee one with my blood pressure being high! Ohh it never ends! Back with Dr Roberts next wednesday for another scan and more than likely be medicated to stabilise my blood pressure!! Bet your sorry you asked now!!!! Lol

Love to everyone else!! Xxx


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Evening ladies 

Confused omg great news so many wee miracle happenings on here recently. Good luck Hun take it easy x

Mmcm..I know this first week went in quick trying keep busy as u know lol..u keep taking it easy. 

Jillyhen hope u have a great few days away and that wicked witch doesn't bother u and stays away..

Magic baby how are u feeling after e/c great news on ur wee eggies keep us posted in da morning x

Afm wish this was next wed then I wud be at end of my 2ww am feeling so nervous.

Hi to everyone else 

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Just a quick update from me - phoned clinic to see how my eggs went and out of the 8 only 6 were suitable for icsi and now we have only 3 which have fertilised so et is going ahead tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Rosecat

Congrats Magic! Does the RFC decide how many to transfer or do you? Just wondering how they work for when I go. So glad for you.


----------



## Hopeful37

magicbaby - thats great news...harder to find enough suitable eggs for ICSI than normal IVF, so you should be relieved! Good luck for being PUPO tomorrow..xx

Confused - OMG - I am delighted to hear your news...do you know how many weeks pg you are? Take care and good luck


----------



## confused123

Magic hope all goes well Tommorrow for et 

Thanks for all the good wishes very very very early days 4.5/5 weeks maybe.  Going to doctor Tommorrow    Just seems to good to be true after everything  Am praying very hard please let this be 4th time lucky


----------



## Magicbaby

Thanks Rosecat and Hopeful - ive been googling which i shouldnt and they expect a 60-70% fertilisation rate   just   they keep strong til i get them wrapped up again whether it be 1 or 2 - not sure Rosecast when i phoned she said all will be discussed tomorrow before et. im hoping for 2 but will have to see tomorrow - i would say they will not freeze any as they either woulnt survive the freeze or the thaw so its looking like its now or never   i dont even no what grade they are   

How is the DR going for you Rosecat?

Magic x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Magic - don't be worrying about the fertilization rates - we expected about 70% fertilization at GCRM and got 40% instead! I was worried as well but in the end up we got 2 embies transferred and we got our wee man at the end of it all. We had nothing suitable to freeze either. If you want to know the grades just ask the embryologist. They should tell you whatever you want. ET will be a breeze now you've got the EC out of the way! Another trip up to Belfast for you - although at least it's not first thing in the morn. How are you feeling today? are you sore?
I'm getting on dead on with the sprays - so far haven't forgotten to take one yet!


----------



## Magicbaby

seems like ive been travelling all wk   after my night away up north an then belfast mon/wed an now fri   as u say at least its not another early start - its worked out well as hubby is needed in work in the morning so he goona work to noon or so then we'll hit the road all being well i'l be pupo tomorrow omg never thought id get this far  

i was a few days into the sprays before i "forgot"


----------



## hellsbells26

Magic - congrats and good luck for ET.   

Confused - huge congrats to you too.    What's with all the natural bfps on this thread at the moment. I know what you mean about feeling too good to be true. I'm still in disbelief at our surprise. I'm about the same stage as you. I made an appointment this morning for an early scan -the week after next. Do you have any symptoms yet?

Rosecat - Glad you're getting on ok    

Fingers crossed - Hope the rest of the 2ww flies by   

Katihuni - hope you BP behaves. Hope your getting plenty of rest.   

Jillyhen - I have a confession to make - I take baby aspirin whenever I get a BFP for the 1st trimester. Not every day but one every couple of days. I haven't been advised to by a doctor but I take it as my sister and a couple of close friends were told too and I have been told by doctors that it does no harm. My sister had two boys, she then had a series of late 1st trimester miscarriages over 7 years - it was really hard on her psychologically. She was sent to a miscarriage clinic were they were running a study on baby aspirin. She had to take one a day until 36 weeks. She got pregnant again and had another boy who is now 6. My friend had three miscarriages up to 13 weeks and the same again. Told to take aspirin and she now has three girls. I'll probably not explain his very well but apparently the blood vessels especially in early pregnancy are very small and it improves the blood flow. Last year I confessed to my consultant I had been taking it he told if it made me feel any better to keep taking it, it mightn't do me any good but it wouldn't do any harm. I'm not recommending you take it unprescribed. Maybe discuss it with Mr Heasley and your GP to see what they think and see if you can have your blood checked. It seems to be a very common problem. Another thing thats just occurred to me. I have another sister who had fertility problems and early miscarriages. During investigations it turned out she had coeliac disease. She had no symptoms at all even though it runs in our family. She had to follow a gluten free diet and all was well there too. I'm sorry I don't mean to bombard you but I hope this helps.

Hello to Patbaz, Yellowhope, Hopeful and everyone else.

AFM I've just had another piece of good news. We have had our offer accepted on a property we were trying to buy. Completion Date 26 September. In the past four years we  have had so much bad luck and sadness - I'll not go into detail for those of you who don't know me. Sunday week ago I was seriously considering quitting everything including our marriage as I felt v low and wanted my husband to have a happy life. Things had just been so hard for so long and I couldn't see any sign of anything getting better. Please remember me when you're feeling down and feel like giving up, things can change for the good so quickly. I feel like a different person. 
Hels
XXXXX


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Sorry for no personals on the mobile and heading to my sisters.

Has anyone heard that origin has closed??

Jillyhen


----------



## shenagh1

Hey jillyhen only thing I can see is that their still ur satisfied with the services etc....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-19275865

Xx

/links


----------



## Katiehuni

Hells wow its all happening now for you!!!!! So pleased for you!! Good things obviously do come to those who wait!
My friend once told me when I was feeling so low and ready to give up that we all have an angel looking out for us and when it thinks we can take no more it will give us a helping hand! I'm not really into all that but when we got our bfp naturally I started to wonder... Was she right.... Now with your wee story I'm starting to think she was bang on!!!! 

Jilly hope you have a good time away - have a good couple large glasses of wine for me!!!!!

Hi to all the other girls!! 

Xxx


----------



## hopewishpray

hi ladies How are we all?
sorry i havent been on in a while just needed some time out    me and Dh are thinking of trying again in the next few months we were going to wait till jan time till we had the money but our amazing famliy are going to help us try again sooner i was just wondering if anyone had tried sims in dublin Dh thinks it might be easier for him with working away for 2 weeks at a time thats the port he comes into!! im still tempted by gcrm too but feel this clinic would be easier for us to attend!! I havent really heard of many people going to it on here so just wondering if theirs a reason why!!
thanks Hope xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls 

Another quick log on I'm doing co pilot for Hubby so far so rows!!

Magic good luck for today hun

HAve a lovely weekend ladies sorry short posts on the mobile

Jillyhen


----------



## Magicbaby

HI Girls

Back from et and i have now 2 lil ones bk on board (poppy and pippa) yes we've named them   my 3rd lil one didnt make it so none froze   these 2 like their new home and stay for the duration       

grades were - 4.4 being the highest quality one of mine is 4.3 and the other is 3.4 so they were happy enuf with them. 

so now the dreaded 2ww


----------



## Katiehuni

Magic aww hun I will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you !!! Love the names by the way!!!!  you take it easy misses! X


----------



## yellowhope

Good luck for the 2ww Magic


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Magic 

The best of luck on ur 2ww huni are u taking it easy? I am on day 10 of my 2ww it's such a difficult time hope it works out for us all.

How's everyone else getting on ladies?

Nite all xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Fingerscrossed not long for you then   Have u been working? Im undecided yet as wot to do Monday but will see come tomorrow - bit sore crampy this morning but im off with sister to do as Asda shop as i need pineapple juice   but apart from that i wont be doing anything

Magic x


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls how is everyone doing?

Confused - congradulations and take care xx

wow quite a few natural bfp's on this thread - hopefully a lot more to come  

has anyone heard from katie79 - some of you may remember her from previous cycles??

Hope everyone keeping well and always in my thoughts!!

Fi xx


----------



## wee emma

Ringring...ringring... Hello? It's that testing too early anonymous? Could you please ring the      On me because IM GOING MAD!!!


Fingers crossed what day do you test? I tried to pm you but your inbox is full. 


Congratulations confused    Brilliant news


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies


How are we all??

Wee emma don't you dare!! When is otd?

Fi, I sent Katie a priv mess a while ago

I'm still over with my Sis so still using mobile

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma

Thursday Jilly. I'm dying to know   


How are you?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

Hang in there wee emma, dont you dare test early or i will ring the   ..


Magic, congrats on being pupo..


Thanks Hells, sorry to hear you had been feeling down congrats on the new house.. I did ask him when we 1st saw him and he said there was no point.
Dunno what the craic is with origin, im due up on the 4th for review not sure if i want to go or not as we arent having any more treatment..

Afm we are home tomorrow, have had a lovely time away.. Still no sign of af tho its been 8 weeks since my last period... Cant remember when i bled the last time after i miscarried..

Jillyhen


----------



## Magicbaby

This thread has went a little quiet 

Jilly hope youve had a good time away bet u cant believe its time to come home again

afm - i couldn decide on going bk to work or not today so i said id set the alarm and see how i feel and well i just didnt feel ready so i took another days leave - boss was fine about it

Going bk tomorrow tho for def im going mad already and its a full 2 working weeks before otd 31st   

How is everyone?

Emma uve only a few days left you may get at something to distract urself. im not sure how i will be when this time next wks comes round.


----------



## patbaz

Wee Emma hang on in there huni not long now

Magic glad the boss was ok with taking a few days leave. You should do whatever feels right for you on your 2ww

Jillyhen glad you had a nice fees days. Don't worry about af sweetie it will arrive soon

Hello to everyone else I hope you are all well and enjoying the weather 

Love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Hi everyone 

Sorry been bit quiet have family over staying with us from England been keeping us busy..

Wee Emma don't do it..I test Thursday as well prob won't sleep wed nite let us know how u do..how u feeling Hun?

Magic baby how u doing? Been off since 1st aug went back today working 3 days then off Thursday and Friday rest Thursday..feeling bit nauseus tonite have had it few days now but that cud be my head just lol..had most my 2ww off . 

Hi to everyone else will get to post proper tomorrow. 

Nite ladies take care everyone xx


----------



## wee emma

I'm back to work today, could easily take off the rest of the week but would have no days for christmas then.

I'm supposed to get a blood test done but I'd rather test first, would hate for someone to ring me to say it hadnt worked.

have you any symptoms fingerscrossed?

how are you pat? and you okay magic?

oh Jilly, i'm going to burst!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon girls

I hate goodbyes  

We are heading up for th boat. Have had a lovely few days away. Back to porridge tomorrow.

Pat if my af would come I would know when I'm ovulating so that we can start trying naturally. 

Hang in there wee Emma do you have to go to the satellite clinic for bloods? 

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma

yip, have to go to the medical associates for it


----------



## Magicbaby

awh getting excited for you both fingerscrossed and emma   

Im not really having any symtoms aprart from bloated and feel like im constipated sorry tmi   

went back to work today and as not interested in the slightest in what ppl had to say whether it be gossip or work related tired now this evening.

4dp2dt what symtoms should i be experiecing?  

Magic x


----------



## wee emma

Magic I think you can feel lots of things or nothing at all. Ive been bloated and found going to the loo difficult from the start, oh yes and tired. I now have a tummy like a bowling ball. 


You a two day transfer too?


----------



## Magicbaby

yeah emma 2dt so im currently 4dp2dt and im googling away here not good just makes u go even more crazy if thats possible  

How have u been keeping occuioed during this time?


----------



## wee emma

We were lucky that we were at dh's parents in Scotland nearly the whole time so they kept us occupied with day trips etc. we went back to work today so I've been going daft lol as work does my head in. I took the full two weeks off the last time and drove myself nuts with googling. 
Which is what I've spent today doing


----------



## patbaz

Just wanted to wish tomorrows testers good luck.  I have everything crossed for you

love
Pat
xxx


----------



## frenchie100

Hello to all the testers today - I hope you all get BFP'S - have fingers and toes crossed!!

To all the other lovely ladies on here, I hope everything is going well for you all no matter where you are on your journey

Frenchie xx


----------



## hellsbells26

Good luck fingers crossed and Wee Emma. Thinking of you x x x

Hello to everyone else. Hope you are all well. X x x


----------



## mmcm

Morning

Has it stopped raining in ireland all summer  its been very quiet on this trend now.

Goodluck to everyone testing today, tough day but hopefully a positive one.

Jillyhen incase ur lurking hope your'e feeling better and hope ur review helps u get some answers.

Magicbaby- Hope the 2 ww is going quick for u pet 

Hello to Hellsbells , Frenchie, Patbaz how are you all keeping?

AFM- Taking every day as it comes, hoping this little baby likes it enough to stay around.


----------



## hellsbells26

Guess what has arrived. Offer for NHS IVF from the royal.


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Sorry ive been awol..

Was back from England tues night & my laptop has gave up the ghost!!

Good luck for the testers today..

Magic, how are you hun??

Aw hellsbells have they gave you a date for bloods etc..

We got a letter yesterday from the royalas i never responded to my private offer..


Sorry for the downer this morning have a thumping headache today and generally in crap form..I think the whole thing is starting to hit me now.. Have cramps and feeling sickish but still no af..

Jillyhen


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Hello ladies..

Magic how u getting on in ur 2ww? When do u test?

Jilly stay positive thinking bout u..hope ur forgets better..

Wee emma if ur about how id it go today? 

Hellsbells that's great news u will be starting soon then when's ur date for bloods?

Afm..got bfp at 4.20am this morning was up all nite did 4 tests to be sure this hasn't sunk in things like this don't happen to us so so happy..so early stages and still very scary..not sinking in at all.

Good luck to everyone else on journey.

Lots of love 

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## mmcm

fingers crossed- fantastic news as ive told u take it easy petal xx 4.20 ur not wise lol

hellsbells- get ringing up, u can only accept ur offer, on a thursday or friday so they will be able to give u ur date to come and get ur bloods taken and ul start the pill.yeahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!get ringin pet, it will have an app in the next week or 2 xx

jillyhen- i know ur feeling so so down but the future is bright and u need to feel positive that wheverever the route u decide to take that its the right one, i really hope a miracle is about to happen for u.


----------



## wee emma

congratulations fingerscrossed     

yay for hellsbells       

hugs to Jilly       

hiya to anyone I've missed   

well, we got a bfp too    so am now in a state of panic, hopefully I'll calm down soon. I have such an achey shoulder so knickers are in a knot about that and a really annoyingly uncomfortable achey left side, kinda ovary area, which is also scaring me. 

I think I need a wee lie down lol or some sense shook into me. Or both.


----------



## mmcm

congradulations wee emma, that little achey pain i had it 2 and still do,i had it on one side just get plenty of rest and drink plenty. everything will be ok


----------



## patbaz

fingers crossed congratulations huni I hope you ahve a happy healthy 9 months ahead of you xx

WeeEmma I cannot tell you how delighted I am for you.  I think that you have been on this thread as long as I have and you give me hope that our turn will come.  Congratulations huni - enjoy xxx


----------



## wee emma

Thank you mmcm, that makes me feel better    

Thankyou Pat too, that really means alot    

xo


----------



## confused123

Fingers crossed and weeemma congrats on your good news


----------



## Magicbaby

congratulations fingerscrossed and wee emma thats brilliant news im hoping to continue this trend next Friday - but its a long way away

I feel as though nothing is happening and it hasnt worked ive had no real symptoms   trying to stay positive but its hard.

Magic x


----------



## wee emma

If you got pregnant naturally, you'd probably never notice any symptoms    My mum never had any with us, the whole way through every pregnancy.


What day are you on now? My Mathis is rubbish


----------



## Magicbaby

im 6dp2dt half way through tomorrow
funny u shud say that my mum told me exactly the same this morning


----------



## mollycat

Just popping on to say a massive congratulations to Wee Emma & Fingers Crossed... so pleased for you both and wish you both a happy and healthy pregnancy and hopefully twins for you both!   ..............yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## No2

Congrats to the 2 bfp's. That is fab news.

Glad to hear hellsbells that you got your letter.  When were u added to the list.

Afm on waiting list for NHS and private from March 2012.  So just waiting.......


----------



## Maximom

Just a quick one from me to say huuuuuge congrats to Wee Emma & Fingers crossed. 2012 is defo a good year for this thread, so many bfp's & I pray there will be many more to come!!

Lynn


----------



## frenchie100

Wow wee emma and fingers crossed - that's brilliant news! Congratulations to you both and may u both have happy, healthy pregnancies x

Jillyhen I hope that u can get the answers that u have been looking for and as we know on this thread and others - miracles do really happen. Keep the faith and know that we all have angels watching over us


Mmcm I hope u are still keeping well and taking extra special care of urself x

To all the other lovely ladies let's try to keep our chins up and stay positive 

Frenchie xx


----------



## yellowhope

WeeEmma and fingerscrossed-Congratulations to you both!


----------



## wee emma

thank you everyone 

just off the phone with Glasgow and my blood result came back as 400. She says thats excellent  I have a scan on the 17th September so hoepfully everything will be okay.


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Emma thats brill..

im sure you are delighted..

Maybe there is 2 wee monkeys's in there...

Thank crunchie its the weekend, have a rotten head cold n nose wont stop running.. Typical

Enjoy the bank holiday..

Jillyhen


----------



## hellsbells26

Fingerscrossed and Emma many congratulations. X x

Hello to everyone. Hope you enjoy the long weekend x x


----------



## Magicbaby

good news emma with the phonecall 

today is the half way point of the 2ww - 7dp2dt and i have a pain in my left side sdince mid morning no idea what that is all about or if it is even related   

Im hoping to go see my cousin this weekend maybe stay over as i love seeing her girls 3yrs old and 6months old - she tells me i spoil them too much as if they were my own - if only    

one can but dream.........

Hope u all have fun this bank hol weekend 

Magic


----------



## Ladyhex

OMG wee Emma ....I have been watching the thread the passed couple of days to see if you had got your long awaited BFP ...I'm delighted for you Hun xxx sending all my love 

To all the other girls good luck for your treatments and fingers crossed yous all get your BFP's one day, never get up on your dream to be a mummy xx 

P.s wink wink Emma ....I like the bump on the mum and baby thread to the other night


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - sorry I've been awol this week - me and DH decided last min to head down south for a few days so we went on Sun and were back late on Wed evening. I'm absolutely delighted to see what's been happening on this thread!

Fingerscrossed and Wee Emma - I am absolutely delighted for the both of you!! That is just brilliant news for you both! Great news! Fingers crossed I am really happy to see a BFP from the RFC - I hope it's the start of many to come on this thread! Magic and me will be following you to the RFC soon!

Hellsbells - not sure if I congratulated you on your BFP or not - if I didn't I apologise - I'm absolutely delighted for you too!

Mmcm - how are you? Hope the pregnancy is going well for you.

magicbaby - don't be worrying at all about the aches - I had those too after my last tx and it was completely fine! 

Yellowhope - how are you getting on?

Jillyhen - are you feeling any better? You seem a lot more upbeat? Any idea when you'll be getting your next appointment?

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all doing well on this typically wet summer's evening!

AFM - no news with me really. On my 10th day of suprecur nasal sprays. getting on fine so far. No side effects yet - although most girls seem to get side effects so I hope this doesn't mean that I havent been spraying properly! Due to start stimms this Wednesday morn so hopefully all will go ok.


----------



## Magicbaby

Quiet on here - you all must be away enjoying the good old NI weather   altho to be fair yesterday was good today for me anyway back to rain  

So we went to my cousins and her little girl wanted to travel in the car with us when we went out yesterday for lunch and we were following her mum and dads car and she pipped up and came out with this:

"your not my mummy and daddy your someone else's mummy and daddy" cue the tears tripping me   never would i have thought a 3yr old cud do that .....................if only that was the case

Today is 10dp2dt and im knicker watching like mad           af stays away and i get a BFP on Friday       

Hope u's are all well? 

Magic x


----------



## mmcm

Morning Ladies

Yes it has gone so quiet, is everyone hiding or having a long sleep in  .....

Magicbaby-i know how this feels, but the longing for a baby never goes away, you are extra sensitive especially when ur on ur 2ww, hello i cried my eyes out over my hubby breaking a lamp hello these things can be replaced.., when u see a newborn u ask why not me, why u hear news of a pregnancy u ask why not me, when treatment doesnt work u ask why not me, but u know everyone has said those words and everyone has a story to tell, just have faith and i really hope on friday u can turn around and and say this was waiting for when u get a BFP.....just take it easy pet x

Rosecat- ur going great ur nearly there, wednesday will fly by pet to start stimms, listen everyone reacts different on the spray, some feel headaches and others feel nothing,depends on ur own body, lets hope ur getting away light xx

Frenchie- thanks for asking im not doing too bad, one day at a time and hoping for the best, easier said than done, my nerves are shot no joke, the worrying never ends... hope u get some natural luck, keep on trying xx

Katihuni- how are u keeping, how many weeks now to go?

Hello to hellsbells, fingerscrossed, yellowhope,and jillyhen and anyone ive missed,

AFM- no bank holiday for me, i work in the south so the next holiday isnt until halloween, feels like months away..... time please keep rolling fast...was in letterkenny for a wee night away with hubby and all his family was about 15 of us and had such a laugh. sometimes u forget how to have fun and just laugh, like everyone this has been a tough year for everyone but u have to keep thinking there is a pot of gold under that rainbow somewhere xx


----------



## wee emma

Thanks everyone    One day at a time... Mmcm my nerves are gone too, I have myself talked into disaster every day.  I need to relax but I don't know how. 


Ladyhex I thought that thread deserved a return, if this hangs about for us I think I'd like to see how it feels to post on it   



Magic I had a pain in my left hand side too, a dull one but it was quite uncomfortable. I looked it up (bad google tic)  and it could be a corpus luteum cyst, a good thing. Not long now, hang in there pet. I found the last few days drove me mad. 


Rosecat I didn't have any symptoms either, the drugs did nothing to me either time. 


Hi to Jilly, Frenchie, hellsbells, yellowhope, hope I haven't missed anyone.


----------



## Velma

Hey girls,


Congratulations on the BFP's fantastic news  so delighted for you all and its really fab to have heard that there is no many wee natural miracles on here i hope it gives hope to so many suffering the pain of unsuccessful attempts or giving up the treatment path as i have never heard so many natural ones on here before and if you ask any of us i'm sure we all would have said it wouldn't happen to us!! So sending you all a lot of luck and happiness for getting your little bundles in the very near future!


Velma x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - hope you are all doing well. No news with me at all - just waiting to start stimms on Wed. Just want to get started now and get this all over and done with!

magic - how are you feeling now? This must seem like the longest 2 weeks of your life! I know, I've been there!
Mmcm - how are you doing? How many weeks are you along now?
fingers crossed and Wee Emma - hope you are both doing well. emma - how did you find your experience at GCRM? Just wondering as we had our last tx there.
Jillyhen - hope you're doing ok?
Yellowhope - hows it going? What stage are you at now?
Hi to everyone else


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls

Hope you are all enjoying the bank holiday weekend.

I'm on the 2ww at the moment had 2 day three embryos put back.  4 were thawed and I had two eight cells put back.  Just trying to enjoy being in the 2ww.  Really feel this is our best chance so far as I had surgery to remove a hydrosalpinge after my last cycle.  I'm just praying to God that this time they stick. At the moment I don't feel any different other than a no. of spots have broken out!!!  Listening to a Zita West cd everyday to relax, think it's helping as I was totally stressed on my previous 2ww's.  I'm so glad to see so many of you getting BFP's naturally on this.  

WeeEmma-I'm especially delighted for you xx


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Hey everyone

Sorry I disappeared there for few days..me and hubby wn o Belfast or the day / nite for our 6 year anniversary was luvly to get away and just spend time with hubby as all we heb done this year is though and talked bout treatment. 

So glad w got bfp but just can't stop worrying now..wee Emma I am a bit like u..am trying to eat healthy from 2day but hubby just said he want dominos think will have a treat. 


Yellow hope  good luck mrs do plenty to keep ur mind off things..

Magic how are u doing?

Hellsbells26 thanks for congrats how are u?

Mmcm glad u enjoyed ur wee nite away in letterkenny I not been there in year I luv it..my bday 3 weeks time so think hubby taking me away for the nite..

Hi to anyone else I missed..meant to also ask is anyone from coleraine direction or anywhere close? Just curious? Wud be nice to meet up xx

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Girls

Velma great ot hear from u - 27wks thats great wont be long coming round for you - hope u are well?

Fingerscrossed - ive got to the stage where i want to test but i dont want to test   i never want to test so long as af stays away so i can live in the hope that my babes are holding tight but then i want to test now to see if its worked or not 

im going crazy  

Yellowhope - when is otd for you? 

Rosecat - stimming on wed   hope the sprays are going ok for you? When is ur first scan again? 

Wee emma - i hope i get the same result as you   on friday   

Jilly - hope you are well? 

Magic


----------



## Katiehuni

Hi all

Sorry I have been awol but things have just started the tough phase! 

Mmcm I'm now 32 weeks and let me give you some warning - you will be exhausted! Lol my blood pressure has been so high I'm now on medication and was told that baby will be coming sooner rather than later - being induced at possibly 37/38 weeks. So time is just marching on and the 'I'm so not organised' fear has set in.

How you keeping hun?

Xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Hi everyone - sorry been AWOL...over on England visiting friends and family and not had a minute to myself!! Fantastic news Fingerscrossed and wee Emma - over the moon for you both!!! Will give the rest of those waiting more hope...

Babyd - thinking of you hun and hoping all your dreams come true on Friday when you test. Hang on in there x

To all the other girlies out there, a big hello from across the Irish sea. Promise to catch up properly when get home next week xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Oops sorry, meant Magicbaby...can't see right on this phone x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - hope you are all doing well.
Yellowhope - I didn't realise you are this far ahead otherwise I would've wished you good luck for the transfer - anyway hope you can relax during the 2ww! I am really hoping you get your BFP!
Magic - hope you're doing ok today. I'm sure you are just on the countdown to Friday. I will have everything crossed that you get your BFP on Friday! I'll be thinking of you. I'm starting stimms this Wed morn with my first scan on Sun morning at 8.15am! can't believe this is all happening!
Hi to everyone else this evening.


----------



## Sparty

Just had a flick through past posts so much has happened since i was last on here..
It's totally fab to see some of girls I cycled with several years ago getting their long awaited BFPs, missE, wee Emma congratulations xx
Velma can't believe ur 27 weeks, hope ur feeling well xx.
Congrats fingercrossed
Sparkle if ur looking in congrats on the birth of ur little one xx
Good luck to all those on having treatment or on the 2ww


----------



## wee emma

oh help everyone, I can't explain how ridiculously terrified I am. I can't think of anything else and I can't seem to control it at all. 

I can't sleep, I can't concentrate. Do any of you have any suggestions on how I can stop myself freaking out all the time?

I'm really starting to get on my own nerves.


----------



## mollycat

aww wee emma im sending you           its so hard to relax and to be honest you dont relax till they are in your arms, i know its easy to say but you WILL get there hun xxx


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Hi ladies 

Wee Emma just try and relax I am the same keep thinking the worst but very hard not o when been thru so much..

Mmcm good talking to u tonite u always help me relax..u take it easy too x

Magic good luck for Friday we will all be praying that u ge ur bfp..I tested at 4.20am in the morning Thursday cudnt wait any longer was so nervous..

Hi to everyone else..heading to bed..

Nitey nite.

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## wee emma

hiya ladies, thanks mollycat and sparty, I've given myself a wee slap so hopefully that'll last me until tomorrow lol   

hope you're okay fingerscrossed   

Good luck for friday magic, the full moon is a 'blue moon' so hopefully it'll bring you luck


----------



## mmcm

Hello ladies

its so dull outside, pity we got no summer, like i do love the dark evenings freak i know but i love the duvet evenings from work. ah id depress u lol....just expected a nicer wee summer,

Wee Emma as ive said stay calm, 

Velma- Hello havent seen u on in a while, hope the bump is treating you well

Fingers crossed, yeah enjoyed the wee chat, crazy how we met in the rfc waiting room and not knowing what was ahead of us,

Magicbaby- i wish u the best of luck for friday.

Rosecat-Day 2 of stimms hoping there going good, time is going to fly for u now,

Hopeful- hope your enjoying ur lovely holiday, u lucky duck getting away from all this rain,

Yellowhope, congrat's on been pupo yeahhhh hope the 2ww flies and u get ur deserved BFP!!!!

Katihun- 32 weeks that is brilliant well done you nearly there, have you been finding the pregnancy difficult,? 36/37 weeks isnt long away but u know they say that wee baby's are ready to come from a good few weeks before, im not sure i meantioned it on ff when i was at my 12week scan, we got sitting beside a couple who had a wee 15 month old boy and the dad said i hope the same doesnt happen this wee baby what happened this wee boy, the mummy hemoraged at 17 weeks and she delieved baby at 28weeks and is perfect now, they incubated him for a few months and seeing him i knew no different only they told me what happened and he weighed 2lb, have u been retaining much fluid or have been been lucky without weight gain. 

AFM- sorry i dont talk much about my wee miracle as im still finding it hard to deal with and just find it easier to deal with it if i dont tlk about it. me and hubby dont talk about anything , we are ABSOLUTELY TERRIFIED incase this wee baby leaves me, im coming 14 weeks and i just take every day as it comes and hope for the best.


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls

MMCM-I can't believe how fast the time is going by and that you are nearly 14 weeks. I think the same about this 2ww, it's one day at a time.  I bled well before otd earlier this year so each day AF stays away I'm really thankful. Have my first week over today.
WeeEmma-sending you calmness vibes (lol)if only it were that easy....
Velma-how are you now?
MissE-hope you are good too..
Magic-best of luck for Friday sweetie  
Jillyhen-how is the form?
Fingerscrossed-hope all is going well for you too.
Rosecat-best of luck for stimming!

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Katiehuni

Morning all !
Mmcm - not at all have had a very good pregnancy have been really enjoying it! Just seems to be now with high blood pressure and the tiredness setting in I just can't wait to meet this wee one!! Lol. But as you said not long to go either! Well was at hospital yesterday and so far I have only put on 8lbs!! And baby now is over 4lbs so I can't really complain - although I am holding lots of fluid - makes me feel bigger than I am probably!!
Awww thank you for sharing that wee story - was really starting to worry my wee one wouldn't be ready to come early and was imagining all sorts - like you do!!!!!silly katie!
Your doing really well pet. Just keep focusing on meeting your little munchkin and try to start enjoying it.. If your pregnancy is like mine it flies in !!!!!

Love to all the other girls!!!

Xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all??

ive been awol past few days, laptop has gave up on me and i have had an awful dose of the cold.. So as you can gather the form isnt great..

Magic not long now hun...


Jillyhen


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls
My head is in a bit of a spin. I started spotting at 1pm today and have passed a bit of bright red at 5.30 pm.  I came home and took the cyclogest but had bright red blood (though not a lot) on finger after inserting it.  I'm really worried it's all over again.  My otd is next Wednesday...


----------



## patbaz

yellowhope that dounds like it could be implangtation bleed huni so try and relax.  Give rfc a call in the morning and see what they advise xx


----------



## yellowhope

Thanks Pat. How are you keeping?  I was so calm up until today.  I know there's really nothing but to wait and see what happens.  I rang the RFC with early bleeding on my last 2ww and they just told me unless it was full AF not to worry.  I'm nipping slightly in my left ovary area so I think AF is coming early again.....


----------



## patbaz

gosh yellowhope i think that the best thing you can do is rest up and try not to worry huni.  At this stage staying calm and resting are the only things you can control,  I will say a prayere for you xxx


----------



## yellowhope

Thanks a million Pat, really need all the prayers I can get right now.x


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw yellow


Hope it's plantation  

Jillyhen xx


----------



## wee emma

Hi yellowhope, I had the nipping left hand side pain too, apparently that can be a cyst, which is nothing to worry about. 


Have you had any pain?


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

hi ladies

just popped on quickly..

yellowhope i pray everything is still ok with u..take it easy..

mmcm i know crazy it isnt- u wud think known each other for years..

magic - best of luck in the world for tomorrow if ur anything like me u be up in the middle of the nite..

hi to everyone else will do personals tomorrow.

lynn xx


----------



## Magicbaby

all over for me


----------



## yellowhope

So sorry Magic


----------



## wee emma

oh magic


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Magic

Im so sorry hun..

Thinking of you both..

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Magic I am so sorry huni, look after yourself and remember we are all here when you need us xxx


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Hi ya

Magic huni am so so sorry been thinking bout u all day xx

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi Girls
AF has made her appearance this afternoon   the tears have only just stopped (but i know there is a lot more to come) didnt think it wud hit me quite as hard as it has ive never cried as much over any death or anything like it before - this is the end of the road for me as i cannot afford private so my only hope is to have a little miracle like some of you's on here - u's have been very supportive and i wish each and everyone of u the best for the future and i   u get ur long life dream

I may check in now and again but for now me and ff are parting ways until i can come to terms with this

My private mails however will come through my phone if ever u want to contact me esp Rosecat who has been excellant with me   keep in touch over ur tx    

Total devastated Magicbaby x


----------



## Jillyhen

Magic

I'm so gutted for you   Take time to grieve hun and you know we are all here if you need us. 

We totally understand how you are feeling


Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

hey magicbaby im so so sorry you wee pet just take time to grieve an ur right if u need to get away from ff then thats what u shud do. the pain ur suffering if nothing u can describe, just take ur time, thinking of u xx

yellowhope-i hope its implantation pet, but as long as there is not full AF u still have a good chance xx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls.
Thanks MMCM. Just trying to relax and stay calm like Patbaz advised.  for a miracle.


----------



## patbaz

Yellowhope am really rooting for you sweetie xx


----------



## mmcm

Morning ladies.....

Magic- i hope if you are lurking that you are ok hunnie, thinking of u,xx

Yellowhope- How are u feeling now? hope its good news.

Patbaz- How are u keeping pet x?

Jillyhen- how are you feeling now?

Fingers crossed-what you been up to al wend, was crazy al wend didnt even get a chance to text you x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone
What a gorgeous day - at last!
Just wondering how you're all doing?

MMcm - just see your post there. How are you feeling? Hope all is going well with you?
Fingerscrossed - how are you feeling today? 
Magic - not sure if you're on FF anymore but just wanted to say I hope you're doing ok. I'm thinking of you.
Yellowhope - just wondering how you're doing on your 2WW? Not sure when your OTD is but good luck for it whenever it is.
Hi to everyone else.
AFM - On day 6 of stimms now. Was up at RFC yesterday morn for my first scan (the place was packed!) and things are not progressing as quick as they would like so they took my bloods and I've to ring this afternoon to see whether my meds need to be increased or not. Has this happened to anyone else? Do you know does it delay your scheduled EC date? I'm a bit worried because I stimmed v well when I had my tx at GCRM although I was stimming with menopur then and now I'm stimming with Gonal F for some reason.


----------



## Rosecat

PS - I meant to ask is anyone at roughly the same stage as me at the RVH or anywhere else? I had a couple of cycle buddies but they were a month ahead of me. Just wondering if anyone is going through stimms now as well as I'd be glad of some company now. It's v nervewracking going through this all again!


----------



## yellowhope

Rosecat-how are you getting on now with the stims?


----------



## Rosecat

Hi yellowhope - I'm so glad to hear from you! This thread has gone very quiet! I am getting on ok so far. I'm on day 7 of stimms. Had my first scan on Sun morn and things weren't progressing as fast as they'd like so they upped my dosage yesterday. I've to go back for another scan on Thurs morn so I hope things will have progressed a bit further. Don't know if this means EC will be delayed because of all this. How are you doing? When is your OTD?


----------



## wee emma

how's things Rosecat? It has got very quiet in here, hasn't it


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Hi ladies 

Mmcm yeah that u were quiet all weekend sent u wee txt was gonna ring u here but u must be in noddy land lol..

Rose cat how things going with u then? Things weren't progressing with me at beginning delayed e/c by bout 5 days but everyon different but it worth extr few days wait if things will be done properly that's how I looked at it..

Magic if your about I do hope u are ok xx

Hello hope how things going with u? 

Sorry to all others if I missed u. 

Afm not feeling so good today/tonight bit worried tbh had pains in tummy and been sick tonite few times..hoping that a good thing. Got my scan at royal this Monday cudnt come quick enuf xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning all

Gosh things have gone a bit quiet on here..

Rosecat how are you feeling??

Fingerscrossed, maybe you have 2 in there??

wee emma how are you doing hun?

Jillyhen


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - so glad to see some life on here! I was beginning to think everyone had gone awol! There doesn't seem to be anyone having tx at this time so I'm so glad that you have all got in contact again so I've some one to chat to!

Wee Emma - how are you feeling now? When is your first scan? I'm sure you can't wait.
Mmcm - how's it going for you? 
Fingerscrossed - try not to be worrying about the pains - I know its easy me saying that- but I think they're probably just normal "settling in" pains. Your mind will be put at rest at the scan on Mon I'm sure. Thanks for letting me know about your EC. Don't know yet what'll happen with mine. 
Hi Jillyhen - how are you doing? Any word of an appointment for you yet?

AFM - I'm doing well. On day 8 of stimms. Had 1st scan on Sun morn but things hadn't progressed much (I was surprised as I had stupidly assumed I would respond as quickly as I did at GCRM). Anyway my dosage was upped on Monday and I have another scan in the morn so I really hope things are moving along down there! EC is scheduled for Mon morn but I suppose I'll know more after the scan tomorrow.


----------



## Jillyhen

Rosecat

I think there is that many of us in limboland and the others are pregnant.. I was the only 1 going thru treatment at the start of June

Im doing ok, still have good & bad days which i suppose is to be expected.. Still angry that the same thing happened again.. Blaming myself for being the problem.
Still waiting for a bleed, have loads of cramps and my back has been so sore so hopefully its on its way.

Hope all is looking good in the morning.


----------



## Rosecat

Jillyhen - do not be blaming yourself! What happened to you was just nature and extremely unfortunate and unfair! I think if you get your appointment and get to the bottom of why you are miscarrying you will be able to get this "problem" (for want of a better word) sorted. I'm not surprised you have bad days after all you have been through. The only thing I can say is that you now seem to have established that you can certainly get pregnant but there is some problem allowing you to carry on the pregnancy - I really think that if you can get an appointment with a miscarriage specialist they will be able to get to the bottom of this. Are you going through the NHS for your appointment or have you someone in mind who could take you privately?


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

Just to congratulate all the BFPS lately there has been a fair few, So so happy for you all.  Good luck with the scans.

Ive been awol more or less since i had my lap and my laptop is away getting repaired so havent been able to get on much.  Im back to work now and have tried to read back as far as i can and keep update on all your progress.

Rosecat - you seem to be the only one having tx at the minute, wishing you all the best, hopefully tomorrows can brings you good news   

Yellow - i see your PUPO, how you feeling huni, im hoping and   for you!

Jilly - hi huni i'll see you over in Limbo


----------



## Hopeful37

Morning ladies - back from a lovely, though manic fortnight over in England. Was lovely to catch up with all friends and relatives...and to share our news! 

Magic - I am so sorry to hear your news - not sure if you are still lurking on here or not, but my thoughts are with you at this time.  so hard that your day will come very soon  

Jillyhen - sending you huge hugs, and hoping that you can get to the bottom of your recent miscarriages. Hang on in there, sending you big hugs x

Fingers crossed - will be thinking of you on Monday, you will be so relieved to see your little bud..I am 3 weeks away from my 20 week scan and also counting down the days. take care xx

Hi, to everyone else on here...looks like we are in for a nice weekend - make the most of it eh?!
Rosecat = hope all goes well with your scan and EC is still on schedule x


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls

Rosecat they had to stim me for longer on two of my cycles.  On my nhs go they didn't stim me for long enough and we ended up with zero fertilisation. I would look on it as a good thing if I were you.

Girls I got my first ever ever BFP  yesterday evening, today was my otd.


----------



## Jillyhen

Yellow

Wow brilliant news absolutely delighted for you

Congratulations 

Jillyhen


----------



## Rosecat

Yellowhope - I am absolutely delighted for you!!!! Congratulations!! So happy for you. 

Hopeful & Babydreams - hope you are both doing well. Thanks for your good luck wishes for my scan in the morn. Will keep you all posted.

magic - not sure if you're about but just want to let you know I'm thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## patbaz

yellow I am so delighted for you huni!!  Enjoy every minute sweetie xx


----------



## babydreams282

Massive congratulations Yellow delighted for you!


----------



## Velma

Yellow - fantastic news congratulations, there have been so many great announcements on here this year i really hope there are many more to come!   
Rosecat - wishing you loads of luck - i know its hard when you think your doing it alone but many girls on here to support you along the way!   Also better some delay and better stimms than to make do with not enough!
Hopeful and fingers crossed - good luck for scans   
Jilly   it will take time huni - a friend of mine had 5 miscarriages, then got pregnant and took injections throughout to sustain it - may be a posibility unfortunately i don't have any of the details of who she went to etc but worth looking into what options might help!
So sorry magic   thinking of you huni!
Hey Sparty long time no hear - hows the job and wee maebh - she is such a wee huni!    Things going well they have me on aspirin and checking me every 4 weeks so no sign of anything untoward at mo   
Wishing all the ladies waiting on scans etc well and big hugs to those whose hopes have been dashed - really hope your miracles are just round the corner and you get through these really tough times!!   
Velma x


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls

Thank you all so much for your good wishes.  I know this is such early days, but we both feel we have managed to jump a hurdle that we never could before.  You have all been fountains of information and great support throughout what has been a long and arduos journey to even get this far.  This fertility lark is not easy by any means, but knowing that you can throw out any problem here and that somebody will always try to help is a credit to us all.


----------



## MissE

Yellow congrats on your bfp, i am over the moon for you. Take it easy and enjoy every second.    Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, hope you are all keeping well. Always keep a wee eye on you all to see how you are getting on, thinking of you and sending all the love and luck in the world.

Emma xx


----------



## wee emma

Aww yellowhope, amazing     You must be ecstatic   


Hi Emma, hope things are going well? Your wee ticker is speeding by


----------



## MissE

wee emma congrats on your bfp too huni, amazing news. I'm sure you are over the moon.   Good luck for your scan, sometimes i think this is the hardest part, the wait for the first scan.   I still cant believe i am 14 weeks, it still feels surreal and the last few weeks have been difficult, had a massive bleed which really knocked me for six but thank god all is ok. 

Emma xx


----------



## wee emma

First scan is the 17th, feels like a lifetime away. I wish I could allow myself to be over the moon, I'm so nervous. Have been worse though so hopefully I'm calming down a bit. 


I was spotting today for the first and was having these really sore, stinging-like pains running up and down my tummy, they were knocking the breath out of me. They have finally calmed down, it's just pulsing by my right ovary area now. Scared me silly. 


Oh Emma, that must've been very frightening. Did they know why?


----------



## MissE

The pains r just your uterus stretching huni, it is normal. I know it is a total head wrecker!!!! Every wee niggle sets your mind wandering and you panic. It is hard to stay calm but try to plan things to make the time go faster. I wish i could say it gets easier but i dont think the worry ever ends, you simply go from one scan to the next. Have everything crossed for you.     
It really terrified me, ended up in a&e but they cant find the source of the bleed, they say sometimes it just happens so i was put on bedrest for a few days and now i am just having to take it easy, not allowed to go back to work yet so spend most of the day sitting with my feet up bossing hubby about. Great actually, so far he has done all the housework, washed all the windows etc. Great watching a man at work.  

Emma xx


----------



## wee emma

You're right, every pain has me in a panic yet if there aren't any, I'm worrying too    


Poor you, how awful. Isn't it strange the way those who get pregnant via a fertility treatment of some sort, seem to also be the ones who travel the rockiest roads. 


You should definitely take off as long as you can, work comes last    I think we should be on nine months bed rest, we deserve it after all we've been through to get this far. 


It is good to watch them work, dh did loads of washing this evening


----------



## yellowhope

Thanks WeeEmma and MissE 

Glad to see all is progressing nicely for you both!  
WeeEmma your scan will be here in no time at all.

I think my husband is already planning on upping the housework lol. too.  xx


----------



## wee emma

as he should be yellowhope    x


----------



## mmcm

yellowhope congragulations, great news,


----------



## frenchie100

Yellowhope - Congratulations - always good to hear of good news!

MMCM - I haven't been on in a while but yes trying naturally for a while and who knows what might happen? I hope you are still keeping well and taking good care of yourself x

Jillyhen - I haven't had a chance to read all posts yet but I hope that you are well and that you do get some answers - I am sure this is a difficult time for you both and you need to take time to allow yourself to grieve as well  

I am sorry if I have forgotten anyone as I have not had time to read all posts since the last time I have been on but I will make time to read all soon!

I do hope that everyone else is keeping well and keeping positive xx


----------



## frenchie100

Magic - I'm not too sure if you will see this but if you do I am really sorry x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi frenchie

How are things??

Im doin ok have got my appt in to see Dr Hunter so fingers crossed some questions will be answered.

hello to all you other lovely ladies

Jillyhen x


----------



## Hopeful37

Yellow - great to hear your news. So so pleased for your hun. Take care and try not to worry xx

MissE - great to hear from you, just sorry that you have had a hairy time of it! Hopefully, will all settle down and you can enjoy this time x

Wee emma - not too long before your scan - hang on in there x


----------



## wee emma

Good luck for tomorrow fingers crossed    


Thanks hopeful


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How is everyone??

Cant believe its monday already.

Good luck for today fingers crossed.. Maybe there is 2 in there.

wee emma how are you doing??

miss e sorry you are having a rough time.

velma,yellow,pat how are you all doing?

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma

well. oh my dearie me good grief almighty.

I went for an early scan today because of a light bleed and pain last week, I very nearly bottled it, I was so scared.

There's two in there    one measuring at 6 weeks 1 day and the other six weeks, both with really strong heartbeats.

I also have mild OHSS, which is where the achey ache is coming from.

I've done nothing but laugh


----------



## Jillyhen

Omg Emma

Fantastic news, im absolutely delighted for you both.

Im sitting here in tears.

Im sure you cant believe it

Jillyhen xx


----------



## patbaz

wee Emma AMAZING news congrats huni.  Drink plenty of water cause OHSS can be nasty( been there done that!!)  So delighted for you sweetie.  Now you need to take it easy and give yourself every chance to recover.  So happy for you xxxx


----------



## yellowhope

WeeEmma that is absolutely brilliant news 
Hi Jilly and Patbaz- hope you are both well.
Rosecat- I'm thinking about you too


----------



## frenchie100

Wee Emma - That's brilliant news _ i'm sure you were in shock - take good care of yourself and get plenty of rest x

Jillyhen - I'm glad you have your appointment scheduled and I'm   you get some answers x

Feel like a bit of a stalker as I am not going through any treatment at the minute but I do like to see how everyone is getting on plus there have been so many BFP's that it is also nice to read all the positive outcomes!

Hello to everyone else and good luck with whatever treatment you are going through.

Frenchie xx


----------



## babydreams282

Congratulations Emma - thats fantastic news, so pleased for you!

Rosecat - another wee good luck for tomorrow, i'll be thinking of you


----------



## Jillyhen

Rosecat

Good luck for the morning

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Wee emma - i am so delighted for you, that is fantastic news!!! Just take care of yourself and drink plenty xx


----------



## patbaz

rosecat good luck today sweetie xxx


----------



## mmcm

Wee Emma thats fantastic news. so worth waiting on!!!!

rosecat good luck today pet


----------



## MissE

congrats wee emma, that is brilliant news.   drink plenty and rest, thats the only thing that helps ohss.

rosecat good luck.    

mmcm hope you and bub are doing ok.  

hopeful how are you doing? hope things are going well for you.  

emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Rosecat

Just wanted to pop on to wish you all the best for e/c today..

Here's hoping there is plenty of jiggy jiggy going on in the lab tonight..

Jillyhen


----------



## Rosecat

Wee Emma - have just seen your post - am absolutely delighted for you! Twins!! i'm sure you're over the moon! Am so pleased congrats!

Hi to everyone else - had EC this morn and got 5 eggs. Am v disappointed although I know I shouldn't be as others get less or none. just disappointed as we got 13 eggs at my last tx at GCRM and only 5 fertilized. I'm worried sick that we'll have no fertilization as we got so few eggs this time. Feel v anxious. have to ring in tomorrow at 10.15am although I'm bracing myself for the worst.


----------



## Jillyhen

Rosecat

Where you at the Royal??

I had only the 5 embryos the last time and like yourself i was so disappointed and upset. the lovely nurse told me it quality not quantity, 4 of mine had fertilised and out of that i had 3 blastocysts which where 2 grade 1's a 2 & 3.  As you know i got my bfp .

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma

fanks     I'm in work but have done NOTHING at all lol, just sitting here, drinking water and wasting time.

Rosecat I only had 5 eggs, 3 fertilised but one somehow destroyed itself (they think DH's soldiers raced in and ruined it, he had such a big head after that lol) and we were left with two - both ended up A's. My first time round I only had 3 but all three fertilised. GCRM told me the average of fertilisation is 3 if you get 5.


----------



## Ladyhex

Wee Emma I'm over the moon to read you are having twins boy and girl lol 


Plus missE I just seen your ticker that's fab news congrats on your twins too so happy for  you and DH


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - meant to say in my last post earlier - thanks so much for all your good wishes for my EC today  - much appreciated.
Jillyhen & Wee Emma - thanks so much for your words of reassurance. I'm just so worried because we got 13 eggs at GCRM and unfortunately only 5 fertilized. I'm so afraid that as we only got 5 eggs today we will have no fertilization at all. I've to ring in a 10.15 in the morn so I'll keep you posted after that. Please say a prayer we get some fertilization.
PS Jilly if you are ever thinking of going to GCRM all I can say is you definitely should! I can't recommend them enough. I'm sure Wee Emma would agree. They are absolutely brilliant. Can't speak highly enough of them. I've a feeling we'll be going back to them soon ourselves!


----------



## Jillyhen

Rosecat

If I was going again I would def try gcrm as I think they have a satellite clinic near me in ballykelly.

Hubby isnt keen tho

Jillyhen


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Hi ladies

Well omg just come on here and seen ur newsweekly Emma total amazing so happy for u..

Mmcm how are u now huni? Hope all good..

Rose cat good luck for morning u know will be thinking bout u.let us know ho u get on..I am sure u will be totally fine remember what I told u..

Jillyhen hope ur ok mrs luvtheflowers by the way ur hubby done good xx



How are all u other lovely ladies doing?? 

Afm was up for first scan at rfc yesterday was totally bricking it but all good and managed to get wee pic and seen baby's heartbeat totally amazing am just in love now seems more real. Anyone out there thinking this doesn't work we have been thru a struggle and just can't believe it has worked for us..please bubs stay with me..always that fear but everyone praying. Baby due 30th April..hubby wanted it to be 2 but said def only one..that's enuf for me. Just in from work heading to bed. 
Nitey nite xx


----------



## yellowhope

Fingers crossed- Congratulations on your scan 
Rosecat-best of luck for tomorrow.
Jillyhen-I hope you get some answers when you see Mr Hunter-I've heard he is excellent.

Hi to everyone else-Yellow xxx


----------



## TBM

Hi Jillyhen

I haven't been on for a long time just wanted to say isn't it a small world I live in Ballykelly too.  When I went to GCRM I was only aware of their Belfast satellite clinic but now that they have the information on their website North West Independent Clinic in Ballykelly is now listed as a satellite clinic.  I highly recommend GCRM so handy having scans here and didn't have any problems booking flights for EC and ET.  Good luck with your appt with Dr Hunter.


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Everyone - just to let you know I rang the RFC this morn - out of our 5 eggs 4 were suitable to be injected but unfortunately none fertilized. Very annoyed about the whole thing although not surprised. From the last tx I was expecting low fertilization although I really expected to produce more eggs than 5. Looks like we'll have to get the money together to go back to GCRM. Just wondering does anyone know how long you have to leave it between cycles before trying again? I presume its a few months?


----------



## yellowhope

Rosecat I'm so sorry 
Sending you a pm


----------



## Gemma84

Hi girls

I hope no one minds if I ask for a bit of advice. I recieved my letter of offer for ICSI yesterday at the RFC. I got the pill from my doctor today and I have to phone RFC tomorrow to accept. When and who tells me to start my pill as my period is due today and I feel it coming.... Will they tell me to start on my next period which means its should be okay to start when it comes?? My cycles are 5wks long so really wouldn't want to wait until them if I can catch this one x


----------



## Jillyhen

Rosecat

Im so sorry hun..

They normally say wait a couple of months saying that i miscarried in March and started drugs on the 8th June.. Depends on how you feel yourself.
After i had my 1st ivf i  felt awful whereas my 2nd go with origin i felt great.

Gemma, welcome im sorry im not much help..Normally the pill is started on the 1st day of your period and from what i gather the rfc have you on the pill for 2/3 months.

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

Rosecat- u wee darling i know you are so annoyed but dont worry u have to gather the confidence and get going again, didnt i read the last time u were on menopur and this cycle was gonal f, believe me this makes a massive difference on the no of eggs u collect, with me on a gonal f cycle of iui it took 40 days for me to produce 1 follicle and i went for further investigation and was told i shud never be given gonal f ever, next cycle start menopur and on my ivf cycle i produced 22 eggs so pet please just put this cycle to a wee test i know u wanted it to work so much, i hope it works out when u go to GCRM, and it will, have faith, as for going again, some say 6 mths but its whenever u think ur body is ready that is what the consultant in the lister told me when i was mentally and physically ready, it will take ur body a while to recover from this cycle, but ask when u make ur consultation for gcrm xx

Gemma- when u ring to accept ur offer i think u can only accept on a thurs or friday but they will give u a time and date to come to get ur  bloods taken and ur hubbys, and they will get u to start ur pill then when ur talking to them. they will ask u to take the letter with u and the nurse will take off this letter to say when u started pill and put it in ur file. hope this makes sense, best of luck,


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Mmcm - thanks a lot for your words of reassurance. You're right - I was on menopur at GCRM and responded "in a textbook manner" so I assumed the RFC would put me on menopur considering it worked so well before. But as I have learned you should assume nothing with the RFC! I didn't get an AMH test (despite the fact my last tx was nearly 2 years ago) nor did I get a baseline scan before I started stimms. The list could go on but I don't want to say any more about them. I didn't realise there would be so much difference between stimulation on menopur and gonal f. In fact at my first scan when I asked the consultant why I was responding so slowly on the gonal f compared to when I was on menopur she said she didn't know as gonal f is a stronger stimulater than menopur! Thanks for getting in touch mmcm. Very annoyed today but not really surprised given everything else that has gone wrong with this tx! 
How are you doing by they way? How far along are you now? By the way how did you find the Lister? Apparently they're really good.

Gemma - the same thing happened me with the RFC - I just started the pill on the day my period came (which was the day before I could actually accept my offer) - it'll save you waiting until your period comes again. 

Hi to everyone else - sorry I'm not much craic today - just fed up. If anyone else has had a good experience after a slow response and zero or low fertilization please let me know.


----------



## Jillyhen

Rosecat

The rfc didnt do a baseline scan for me either. I was shocked when i went to origin and they wanted me up before stims started plus 3 other scans.

Im sure you are angry.

I wouldnt go back to the rfc for all the tea in china. I know there are girls who thought the rfc was great and got their bfp 1st time but for me i had a horrendous experience and only when i went to origin ( i know they had had their probs plus the fact we paid) the service and standard of care was fanstastic and i was luck to get 2 bfp's..

Only go again when you are ready hun

mmcm how are you doin?

Jillyhen


----------



## Rosecat

Thanks Jillyhen - I totally agree with you about the RFC - I wouldn't dream of going near them again and only did in the first place because it was free. I think I'm so angry because like yourself I have had experience at another clinic and realise that various things that should have been done weren't done! What did you think of Origin?


----------



## Jillyhen

Rosecat

I couldnt fault them at all, any time i was up there where always nice i know i was raging when they said i couldnt start due to that closure.When i started bleeding after my 1st cycle with them they where always at the end of the phone and no ignorant staff!

  Compared to the rfc a million times better..

Jillyhen


----------



## No2

Hi Gemma.  Just wondered if you got your letter for NHS go or private and when u were added to the lists.  I am on the lists from 26th March 2012 and just trying to work out current waiting times.  Good luck.


----------



## mmcm

Rosecat- I would go and get ur AMH tested urself, u can have this done free of charge by ur GP. i know mine done it for me and it was no problem. after me telling rfc that i was not allowed gonal f i never responded. only to discover when i got my treatment plan what was i down for, gonal f, i got a receptionist (no disrespect) and she was like u have to take whatever medication you are on for, i was like do you really think so, i ended up getting the menopur after mailing the consultant. otherwise id have been in the same boat of been on gonal f. they are 2 completely different drugs and contain different amounts of LH and FSH, but u know u have to look forwards and onwards, this might be a little help to you, when i was with my GP, my gp offered to get me the menopur on the NHS and when i said is the price not extorsion, he said no way i was like how much is it, i was digusted beyong words how much menopus costs, its a disgrace the profit they make on these medications, and they rip the ass of of people becuase they know they have to pay it to go through the treatment,i hope might give u something to think anout and might be a little cheaper on u when u decide to go again, or hopefully u might get a little miracle....

Rosecat-my good friend has had 4 cycles of ivf, 1st time no fertilisation, 2nd pregnant and now has a boy ,3rd time no fertilisation,all with gonal f, 4th time went to lister and 1st time with menopur had 12 eggs, yes 12 but sadly didnt work but she is determined to go again,she has a v low amh but anything is possible i do believe in miracles,As for the lister i really cud not recommend them highly enough and they are willing to try anything to help you, testing immunes, thyroid. i defo would recommend them, i dont know about gcrm i did look into them but my heart took me to the lister. take ur time and do a little research.....xxgood luck whatever ur journey, sometimes u have to take some sideroads, to get there xx

Jillyhen- how are u petal, hows work etc, how are u feeling now, are u just waiting for ur appointment with Mr Hunter, i have heard he is meant to be one of the best in his field. im good thanks for asking, im just working away and doing very little. just hoping this wee baby likes it enough to stay with me, xx


----------



## Gemma84

Thanks girls for the advice I phoned this morning and accepted and have my screening appointment on Tuesday 18th Sept. I started my pill anyway as she said I would be told to start on my next period at my appointment! Can someone tell me what happens at the screening appointment and what happens from here?

No2 I was put one the waiting list on 19th Dec 11 and it's my NHS try. So nearly 9mths for me x


----------



## mmcm

Gemma-At the screening appointment- you need to take both photographic ID for both u and ur Partner and they photocopy at reception, they just take bloods of both u and ur partner, takes no longer than 30 mins we were in and out was quick.


----------



## Hopeful37

Rosecat - I am so sorry and frustrated for you, I really am....take some time to get your head around it


----------



## mmcm

Hello Ladies Happy friday,

Where has everyone disappeared..............

Hopeful -how are u feeling, is ur 20w scan been and gone?

Katihunie- how are u keeping, has the nasty blood pressure stayed at bay?

Gemma 84- hope u dont be kept long at ur screening appointment and make sure to ask what month are they working on as they will give u an idea how long it will be until u start treatment. u usually are kept on the pill for 3 strips, but ul get ur schedule in the post given u an idea when u start sprays etc.

No 2- 6-9 months u should normally hear some sort of word, even ring rfc waiting list team and they will tell u when they are due to send u out a letter thats what i done,

Jillyhen- Hope you are good xx

Fingers crossed- hope the sickness is not too bad, it will get better and so worth it xx


----------



## Jillyhen

mmcm

This thread has gone very quiet, i dont think there is many going through treatment at the minute. They are either in limbo or pregnant.

How are you??

Im ok, havent been coping great this time have had a few up & downs.. Still waiting for af to rear her ugly head its almost 5 weeks since my hcg levels have dropped.
Seeing the consultant re the miscarriages on tues afternoon..


----------



## Katiehuni

Hi Mmcm how are you pet?? Keeping well? Well I'm now 34 weeks and been on medication for my blood pressure now for the past few weeks. Its come down slightly but not enough to keep them happy so am going to be induced 37/38 weeks. To say my nerves have set in is a total understatement! although can't wait to meet my wee munchkin!!


----------



## mmcm

Jillyhen im good, been honest i like posting to see how everyone is getting on and basically trying to encourage people to keep going if not going through treatment then there is sometimes other ways.
i never really say im pregnant or write a big pile on been pregnant on ff as i think its so hard for people going through treatment and im so so thankful to be where i am now, ive been where u have been Jilly and u really think that its a dark place but there is help and i think with a little help u can fulfil ur dreams pet.
its important that u keep urself positive and that ur wee bundle of joy will happen, reagarding the period would u consider having a D and C, the one reason i tell u this, u can have a D & C for numerous reasons not just after a miscarriage, only for this i wouldnt be pregnant now, 15 yrs without periods naturally, i bleed for 6 weeks after a D & C and then i bleed a number of weeks later thought nothing of it thought it was the bleed coming bac but it was obvious my period. my consultant told me only for the D & C to give me a good clear out and get rid of tissue that i was most fertile and he things my periods would have kicked in..... who knows, but i would definately ask and then try naturally. if anything its worth a try.the miscarriage specialist but pray that u get some good guidance on tuesday.anytimeu want a chat never be afraid to PM id listen to anyone in this fertility journey xx keep the faith pet xx


----------



## mmcm

Katie- are u having a section or are they going to let you try go urself, 34w ur doing really well.... good woman Are u resting up?


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Katie

You havent long to go hun..Hopefully your blood pressure settles

Thanks mmcm.. I will maybe ask Dr Hunter for his advice if my period doesnt arrive by Tuesday.. Im at the end of my tether!!

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

course u are pet, i know its awful its the wondering is ur period coming back anytime soon so u can at least try naturally, 

have ur list all made and then the answers will flow from Dr Hunter,


----------



## Jillyhen

mmcm

I havent really made a list i suppose once we get chatting it will all come out..
What's really bugging me is that my (.)(.) are still flippin aching and i still have the occasional white spots on them.. Im a bit confused..
Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

jillyhen a period not coming really wod drive u bonkers, that why id b askn is something still left that u might need looking at,

jilly quick one did u ever get ur blood checked to see is it clotting they are the first round of tests that i got from my miscarriage, i think i posted all the infor in march time on a different section but under ireland have a poke through an if not il get the names for u before tues to see does he recommend u having them done plus u can have them under nhs, but ur gp normally dont do them until u have 3 miscarriages but i said to my gp plese dont make me go throuh wot ive just through an he was like no problem an directed me wot else to have done. 

here is wot i might suggest u ask.........here goes and im sure ur ike ok okok  i know lol  roll on tuesday

what is the most comon cause of miscarriage after u given him ur run down for what you have been through that he thinks why this might be happening?

Might it be anything to do with you immune system that is fighting against pregnancy? is it at implantation stage that something is going wrong?

would he recommend hysteroscopy/hysteroscopy, does he do it under nhs or if not where and how much?

still no period ask what can u do to get ur system regulated again?

is there any type of bloods he wod recommend to establish anything or what bloods show what as a conculsion?

way forward? more ivf or try naturally ?

has he seen many of ur synerio before and went on to have babies ok?

cheer up jilly xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Jillyhen - I really hope you get all the answers you need at Tuesday appointment. Will be thinking of u xx

Mmcm - scan not until 28th Sept when will be 21+1...wots latest with u?


----------



## Katiehuni

Morning girls!

Mmcm - well as my little one has only been head down twice in the past 8 months!! Much prefers to be head up and feet down! So chances are I will be having a section - really really really hoping that on the day or lead up to it he/she decides to give mummy a break and go head down. I would really like to do it myself.......as it is a wee miracle they are in there it might be my only chance to experience it.... But I know if it comes down to it I will do what's best for my wee munchkin .... 

Jilly thanks hun I really hope it settles and I know I only have a few more weeks to go. Been lurking about as I don't really feel its right for me to post as I'm pregnant and would hate to anyone to think I'm being insensitive as I know what your all going through. Really hope Dr Hunter can answer your questions and try and give you some hope and advice. What you have been through is just heartbreaking and its sooooo natural for you to have your good days and your bad. Just hoping that Tuesday will be a good day and he will give you some positive advice. Please let me know how you get on as you are always in my thoughts. Xx


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Hey ladies 

It's all gone very quiet on here..hope all ok..

Mmcm how u keeping huni? 

Rose cat if ur lurking bout I hope that u are ok and always here if u want to talk. 

Yellow hope how are things with u?

Jillyhen hope ur ok and not worked to hard this weekend at the bar..

Hopeful how are u keeping? 

Hi to anyone else I missed xx


----------



## wee emma

just been for our scan and he couldnt see the second one    the sac has grown but the picture wasnt clear. How bad of me to feel so down when one was looking well. We have to go back next friday to see if wee twinnie is no more.


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Emma

Fingers crossed the wee monkey is hiding..

How are the rest of you lovely ladies??

Thanks mmcm, i did think of them questions really bricking it..
Finally started bleeding on saturday night, typical when i was out for the night.. Relieved at long last that the aul witch has finally made her appearance and thankfully not as crampy as i was expecting

happy monday ladies

Jillyhen


----------



## hopewishpray

hi ladies 
so delighted to see all the bfp recently  
Emma i hope you other wee pip is just hiding and all goes well on fri  
Jilly is it your appointment today? if so good luck honey hope you get some  answers and positive feedback  
atm i had my review appointment in rfc last week and it went ok i had dr williamson i think she was a lovely petite lady she said that my cycle went very well through stimming and i got 2 very good grade embies put back in and if they were to  do it again the only thing they might change would be when i went for et my womb has a slight kink in it so they found it harder to get the catheter in so in future they would do a test run a week or so before so whoever is carrying it out knows how to do it more smoothly!! she did say she doesnt think that had a impact on icsi not working but she cant be sure!!
She thinks it just one of thing that the embies didnt stick!! but she said as we responded to well to treatment its def worth rtying again!! she asked if we would go back to rfc but i just explained that i had been considering sims and gcrm she said they are both very good clinics and wished us luck.
I came out feeling happy that she thinks we should try again but at the same time worried as the tx went so well yet didnt work so theirs nothing they can try to give us a better chance  
We have a appointment at sims on the 4th oct so it will be interesting to see if they would do anything different i requested my notes around 4weeks ago from rfc so hopefully they come in time for appt.
Hope x


----------



## Hopeful37

Ah emma - try not to panic...good luck for Friday xx

Jillyhen - will be thinking of you today xx

Hopewishpray - great to see that you are moving forward - hope you get your notes on time and all goes well with appointment at sims x


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Wee Emma, don't give up hope on the 2nd one. The exact same thing happened to me, 1st scan 1 strong heartbeat and 1 empty sack, 2nd scan 2 weeks later and there was the second one. Twin 2 measured about a week smaller the whole way through my pregnancy. My twins have just turned 2 and the 2nd one is still smaller   .

Hope you get good news next friday.


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Hope

Im starting to feel nervous about today's appt
Glad your review went well

Wee emma how you doing hun?

Hello to all you other lovely ladies

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma

Thanks everyone    Thanks little miss bumble bee too, that makes me feel better. 


I know it sounds so selfish, I should be grateful we still have one (I AM grateful) it was just a shock. 


Good luck with today Jilly


----------



## hellsbells26

I'm sorry I haven't posted in such a long time. I have been reading on my phone and intended to do a mammoth post when at a PC.  I'ts been so long I don't know where to start.

Wee Emma - Congratulations. You don't sound selfish at all - of course you want both your wee miracles to stay with you. Thinking of you. Hoping you get great news on Friday. XXX

Jillyhen - I hope your appointment went well today - I've been thinking of you. XXX

Hopewishpray - glad you got positive feedback. Good luck with deciding your next steps. Xxx

Hello and massive hugs to everyone else (Sorry I'm on a flying visit as at work). Will post more regularly.

AFM - I returned to work fulltime at the end of August and tbh it has gotten me down. I have a new manager who is a real prat.  I seem to go home everyday raging - Poor DH) . Besides that I'm doing well. 

Hels XXXX


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

As you all know i had my appt yesterday, Dr Hunter is such a lovely man thinks i have no problems in getting pregnant says its an implantation problem..

Im to get all the bloods done with my gp  then start on the aspirin & high dose of folic acid n then see him in 2 months..

Feeling a lot more positive

hells hows you??

Jillyhen xx


----------



## hellsbells26

I'm good Jilly thanks. Not just as grumpy today but that's because I haven't really been talking to my lovely manager yet - Grrrrr..... 

Really glad your apppointment went well and that you're getting answers. You have had such a horrible time. What DR said makes sense to me - you responded well, had top quality embryos and get pregnant.  I hope the bloods show up something that is easily treated. I'm on high strength Folic Acid too and prescribed myself aspirin which I take every couple of days. I really hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy very soon    

Hello to everyone else XXXXX


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks hellsbells

I was tempted to get the aspirin but didnt want to do anything until i saw Dr Hunter.

Im in such better form and we also got the dates in to start the adoption preparation course so thinks are on the up at long last..

How far on are you now??

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Morning ladies...hope all well and not too miffed with the weather today - apparently, it is to be better at the weekend which is great news, as we have booked a cottage in Ballycastle!!!

Sorry to hear that work is a torture Hellsbells - hateful to have an awful boss 

Jillyhen - you definitely sound alot more positive which is great. I really hope that things happen for you very soon


----------



## wee emma

Twin gone


----------



## hopewishpray

wee Emma im so sorry honey    although its hard just keep focusing on your wee miracle   sending you lots of hugs 
Hope xxx


----------



## wee emma

Thank you. Who would've thought that this infertility journey would be so difficult. 


I thought that I'd help myself and be a bit more positive by giving myself a ticker but its not showing up properly. Any ideas please on how I can get it to work?


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Emma

Im so sorry

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

emma im so sorry to hear your news but so happy to hear u have a wee fighter snuggled in tight for the long haul, keep positive  x


----------



## patbaz

Wee Emma i am so sorry about twin huni but it looks like you have a little fighter left. Grieve for your little angel but also enjoy your wee miracle xx


----------



## wee emma

Was told by my dad today that I was being stupid for being upset and that I had to get over it or i'll lose the other one. So I've had a bad day today. 


I hope tomorrow is a better one. 


I'll pick up tomorrow, I promise. Onwards and upwards eh


----------



## patbaz

OMG Emma who said that to you!!!!  I would be so angry!  Of course you have to grieve the baby you have lost as it is still a mc i still cry over my mc at random times.  Yes you are so lucky to have the other little babs still with you but that doesnt lessen the emotional rollercoaster you are on.. You were ready for two beautiful babies and now have only one of course you are going to be upset.  Mourn your loss sweetie and vent on here whenever you fell like it.  I am sure that we all feel the same way and will give you any support we can xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Wee emma, I am so sorry to hear that...its difficult not to be upset, take time to grieve - I have to admit when I discovered that only one of the two embryos that I had transferred actually implanted, for half a second i was secretly gutted, even though there was still one healthy heartbeat on the screen and I should have been immediately grateful!! You just take it easy and look after your other little bean now xx

PS - not added a ticker yet to my signature, so not quite sure how it works...


----------



## Fi84

Hi Girls, 
How is everyone keeping!! Thankfully it is the weekend  

Jilly - glad your appointment went well - take care you really have been through the mill big  

Emma - big hugs and take time to grieve you have a wee fighter still with you xx

Big hello to all you lovely ladies 

xx


----------



## wee emma

Hi everyone    thanks for your thoughts, we aren't too bad today. Have more scans this week to see if Boo is hanging in there okay (fingers,toes,eyebrows crossed).


Hopeful, click on my ticker, it'll take you to the page. Use the one on the right, Days and Weeks (the left one isn't allowed on ff), then full sized ticker, then fill your details in. The code that worked for me (Mollycat figured it out for me) was one called a UBB code (it's further down the page under forum signatures). Then copy and paste it into your profile.


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Hello everyone 

How are u all doing today? Not being many posting on here but then I am as guilty.

Rose cat if ur looking about huni how are u doing? 

Yellow hope how things with u? 

Jilly glad all went well with ur apt hope ur not feeling too bad now and the aul witch as u say is gone. 

Mmcm how u today pet? Feeling any better?

Sorry if missed anyone just a flying visit.

Wee Emma how are u bearing up huni? Hoping all ok with that wee fighter he/she will keep Cosy for u let us know how scan goes. When are u up again? 

Arm am doing not too bad - bit anxious this weekend had few cramps Friday rang gynae they want me up Tom for scan justbto check all ok but (.)(.) still v sore and nausea still bad so hoping the pains just wee bubs settling in. Wll maybe settle bit tomorrow when get scan and see al ok. My proper scan not til 25th oct can't wait x


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls

Fingerscrossed it must be the weekend for being anxious-I'm due my scan tomorrow also. All was going well until I started wiping brown discharge on Sat.(sorry for tmi)  Glad to be having it done done to see if everything is ok. Boobs are killing me on and off too. Good Luck for your scan and I hope that it settles your mind at ease.

WeeEmma-I'm so sorry about your loss of the wee twin,  I'm praying that the other wee one tucks in tight  

Jilly-glad to see that you got on so well with Mr H. Hope the form is good.

Patbaz-you must be celebrating your socks off after Donegal's big win.

Hopeful37-hope all is going well with you too.


----------



## mmcm

Evening ladies

isnt it lovely snuggling into nice warm clothes an boots again, me been me i love into cold weather an snugglng up tonight to the open fire. prob every1 cursing me now  lol....

fingers crossed- good luck for tomorrow, id say its all settling in stretching.

Wee emma good luck this week for ur scan. I hope this week puts ur mind at rest either way for u to continue to enjoy ur pregnancy with the 1 wee strong baby already on board

hopeful37-hope ur keeping well

jilly- i am so so glad to hear ur feeling upbeat and they always say when u relax u never knows wot happens and its true....

hello to everyone else xx


----------



## mmcm

yellowhope- good luck with your scan this mornin. hope this reassures you x


----------



## patbaz

yellowhope - good luck for scan today sweetie xx


----------



## patbaz

fingers crossed good luck for your scan also huni xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Fingerscrossed and Yellowhope - good luck for your scans today..thinking of you both 

Hang on in there Wee emma - at least you still have a wee fighter in there...take easy x

All grand at my end - thanks for asking after me ladies - got big scan on Friday...counting down the days as seems a lifetime since last one


----------



## wee emma

Good luck today fingers crossed     


Good luck to you too yellowhope     

I'm not getting many symptoms at all, just a bit of a queasy tummy but that's not until later, about tea time. Nothing else really apart from the hunger. 

I'm glad to see the weather changing too, I've never been a good summer dresser. I think it's because I'm an autumn/winter baby.


----------



## yellowhope

Hello everyone

What a miserable rainy day. Thanks for all the good wishes re the scan.
Fingerscrossed hope your scan went well.

AFM-went for the scan at lunchtime and they were running late (turned out 1 hour late!) My nerves were frayed waiting especially as I had wiped some red last night.  However, Thank you GOD-there were 2 heartbeats going ding a dusk when scanned.  Please God let them stay with us.  The lovely nurse who did the scan was totally unconcerned re the bleeding and could see no source of it on the scan so I'm thinking it had something to do with the cyclogest? She told me I could stop both the cyclogest and progynova now but I told her due to the bleeding I would prefer not to.  I thought from reading on here after a FET that they kept you on cyclogest up to week 12. Can any body shed some light on this? It's not that I have a love of the cyclogest I just want the wee beans to have all the support they can get.


----------



## MissE

Yellow congrats on your scan and your 2 wee bubs, over the moon for you huni. orry you had some bleeding , it is so very scary but does seem to be common in ivf pregnancies and particularly with twins. I think it is definitely a good idea to stay on the cyclogest until 12 weeks. I had a fresh cycle and had to stay on them til 12 weeks however i had a heavy bleed at 12 weeks and the doctor told me to stay on them til 14 weeks. Unfortunately my bleed was very heavy and they couldnt tell where the bleed was coming from so i was advised to use (sorry TMI!!!) the back door for cyclogest as they thought that could be annoying the cervix. Not very pleasant but definitely helps.

Emma xx


----------



## yellowhope

Thanks a million MissE.
I used the back door too this am. LOL The glamour of it all! Getting a repeat prescription from my GP on Wed so will use up whatever they give me.
You are so far along now the time seems to have flown by from you announced your BFP. I'm delighted to hear that you are doing good! xxYellow


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

hi everyone 

mmcm how are u huni today? ur right bout the winter clothes i love the hoodies leggings and the uggs lol..

wee emma hope u are ok huni if ur lurking about. whens ur next scan?

yellow hope really glad all ok such a relief when you hear the wee heartbeats.

hopeful good luck for the scan friday such an exciting time x

patbaz thanks for the well wishes.

jilly how are u today hun? did u go out for few drinks sat nite?

afm was up today at hospital today for scan was worrying over nothing heard the heartbeat today for the first time all good got wee pic for hubby but not much to see unfort maybe will settle a wee bit now. cramps come and go but they didnt seem worried today at all. 

having an early nite shattered tonite xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Morning ladies - yuck, what a morning out there! Took longer than usual to get into office as roads were so bad!! 

Yellowhope and Fingers crossed - so so pleased (and relieved) that both your scans went really well...very exciting times! Try to relax now and enjoy it. Yellowhope, I had FET and was on cyclogest for 12 weeks - so I would insist that you should take it until then - wont do any harm and will be peace of mind. 

Welcome on board Scarlett - if you are going on NHS, they told me 12 months, but then I got my letter after 9 months to tell me to go on pill for approx. 3 months in prep for treatment. The private waiting list was similar waiting times...hope you dont have too long to wait petal x


----------



## patbaz

yellow hope congrats on the twinnies huni 

Fingerscrossed so glad you got to see the heartbeat congrats


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls

Patbaz- thanks a million. How are you sweetie. Hopefully it will not be too long until you get your MRI. I really think having the 2 Lap.s made all the difference for us.
Fingerscrossed-Glad all went well at your scan, we found the wait was nerve wracking.
WeeEmma- I'm as green as a gooseberry every evening,  have nothing in the morning except for a very sharp sense of smell-a little bit too sharp at times LOL.
Hopeful 37-Good luck for your scan on Friday, will be thinking of you.
Jilly-how are you doing?
Scarlett- I hope you don't have to wait too long for it all to come around.
MissE-how are you getting on?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## hopewishpray

hi ladies 
what a horrible day   i have spent the whole day in my pjs as my crohns has been playing up today 
congrats to all the bfp ladies   I hope everyone is keeping well at all their satges of tx  
I rang the rfc today as i requested my notes in august and still havent got them and i really want them for my app at sims the receptionist was quite rude and asked when my 40 days were up when i said i requested them on the 17th aug she told me i should get a call at the end of the week to collect them!! i really hope i get them before the 4thoct im not sure what the £30 is for as they dont send them and it takes 40days to photocopy some notes  
Hope x


----------



## Hopeful37

Oh I know Hopewishpray - dont envy you - I had the same thing when I requested my notes - i think they contacted us on the 39th day to say that our notes were now ready for collection....they like to drag it out! its ridiculous really when its your own notes!!! Fingers crossed that you get them on time - so frustrating!!!


----------



## hopewishpray

thanks Hope thank goodness we got ournotes on fri  
Reading through them was quite hard brought back all the doubts of tx not working  
We have our appointment at sims on thurs really hope we like the clinic they seem to have a good reputation still unsure between them and gcrm but think sims would be handier for us  
2nd time lucky i hope


----------



## mmcm

hello lovely petals 

sunday again ,work comes closer and u feel more sicker lol, weather isnt great but hey 1st october tomorrow, roll on the winter and snugg fires i love it,mine hs been lit this past 2 weeks, really need to start organising myself with xmas as ive exams coming up in december and shud be knuckling down now but all i seem to b doing is sleeping, im a lazy dog  

hopewishpray-im sure it was so tramatic reading through ur notes that is so tough, but u have them now an now sims will b able to help u on ur journey, i have heard really good and positive things about sims so hope thats ur destination, hopefully ul get cycling again before xmas if ur ready.

hopeful- hope pregnancy istreating u well, how have u been keeping?

katihuni- u have vanished i hope ur bundle is here healthy and well hunnie xx

weeemma- have u had any more scans this week?

MissE-hope ur keeping well with ur 2 wee miracles on board and ur having a good pregnancy-time is flying, have u been to any of the talks in CAH?

fingers crossed- incase ur txting me my phone is on the brink, lunchtime tomorrow il get a nw ne i have been saying this for few weeks lol, hope ur well, will ** u later xx

jillyhen-hope ur well sweetie xx

patbaz- hope ur keeping well sweetie, i have just noticed ur weightloss ticker for the first time ur doing fab, i really envy you, its some achievement to have lost all tht weight, wel done

scarlett- i wish u all the luck in the world with ur journey in the rfc and that its only a short journey pet,

yellow- how are u feeling has it sank in ur having twins?

Justone- hope ur recovering after your treatment  and hubby is taking good care of u xx


----------



## wee emma

Hi everyone, hope you're all well. 

Hiya mmcm, how's things? You okay?

Aye more scans, feel like that I ever do lol. Can't complain though as its reassuring. I have one this week then the booking one at the royal the week after but I can't decide if I should change to the Lagan valley. I work in the RVH but live in Lisburn and DH works in Lisburn. Just can't decide.


----------



## mmcm

Hi Wee Emma, i know my sister is in the Down hosptial but its complately mid-wife lead, she is now 7weeks to go and is changing at her last appointment to go to Daisyhill hosp and they said that its no problem. the only reason that she is not going completely mid-wife led is something goes wrong she literally has to get an ambulance to newry, which is a good 40mins away so she is not taking the chance, 

have your booking appointment in rvh as the appointments will be easier for u as u work there and then change over closer to the time, u never know u might not want to change over closer to the time, at least u know its not last decision, hope this helps,


----------



## Hopeful37

Ladies

Just to let you know that Lister clinic is once again offering free IVF/ICSI cycles - if any of you ladies are interested, you have until 5 December to apply - good luck  

Click on link below for details:

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/uploadedFiles/The%20Lister%20Draw%202012.pdf


----------



## gilly80

Hi Ladies

Just a very quick 1 from me to say that I picked up our drugs today from Origins for our 5th cycle of ICIS, starting down regging next tuesday, not holding out much hope but as we are getting this 1 complimentry we are using it as our last own egg cycle. If we have no luck think we will move onto donor eggs abroad.

Hoping to read back and catch up with everyones news

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Katiehuni

Hi Mmcm haven't vanished - just been decorating a nursery!! Well supervising it anyway!! Been hectic in work as this friday finishes me !! Hard to believe I'm going on maternity leave!! Never thot that would ever happen!! Only a couple weeks to go until my wee bundle arrives - just hope all goes well and he/she makes it into the world safely! My nerves have really set in!!! Baby is a lot quieter these days but keep getting told that's normal as there is no room for somersaults anymore! 

How you keeping hun 

Xxxx


----------



## wee emma

Thanks mmcm, you're right, I spoke to the doc today and she said to go to the royal one first but she reckoned that as I'm IVF and have lost one before and one this time round that they'll probably not let me go to a midwifery led clinic anyway. 


Aww gilly, be hopeful, you've nothing to lose      


Katie oh you must be so excited


----------



## Katiehuni

Morning girls!

Ohh Wee Emma I just can't wait to meet my wee munchkin! Hard to believe that my time has flown in!!! How are you doing?? Any sickness etc?? I lived off ginger ale and ginger nuts for the first 18 weeks! Lol then again from 29 weeks when the icky feeling came back! Wouldn't change it for the world though - made it all the more real for me. 

Hi to everyone else!! 

Xxx


----------



## mmcm

katie when is ur actual due date?

gilly, get rid of the negative attitute, this could be your chance pet, yeahhhhhh bring it on!!!!!!

Weeemma- great u got some reassurance.


----------



## Hopeful37

Katie- very exciting...not long to go now!

Mmcm - how you feeling?

Good on you Gilly, finding the strength to go back to Origin - as you say, its not costing you anything so why not? Who knows, you might be so "whatever" about it you might end up getting your well-deserved little miracle - good luck with the cycle anyhow xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How are we all doing??

Its very quiet on here at the minute

Gilly good luck on starting again.. Where is that PMA mrs!!

Katie, i cant believe you are almost there.. Will fly in..

mmcm how are you doin?

I would be tempted to apply to lister 

Jillyhen


----------



## Katiehuni

Hi girls

Mmcm due date is the 23rd but more than likely being induced around 16/17th!! Will know more tomorrow night after my appointment with Dr Roberts. Now I have the nursery etc all sorted I'm like ready now for my baby! Lol well that is until the hard work of giving birth starts! Just hope baby turns so I can do it myself.

How is everyone!!

Jillyhen how you doing pet?? 

Hopeful you keeping well hun??

Xxxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Hi Katie

I am doing grand thanks - just not sleeping great so quite tired all the time, but otherwise, cannot complain. Hey, a friend of mind went to Snergy clinic on Cregagh Road and the acupuncturist done some manipulation work that apparently helped her baby turn around...might be worth looking into? Just a thought...


----------



## Katiehuni

Hopeful

Thanks for that pet - def worth looking into!!!! I really want to do it myself if I can! Just don't like the idea of a section because of the recovery time. I will do anything for my wee munchkin just hoping it turns for me. Must have a wee look on google and see what I can find for them!!!

Xxx


----------



## Gemma84

Hi everyone hope you are all keeping well 

I recieved a surprise in the post today.... it was my treatment schedule couldn't believe it as it has only been 16days since my screening appointment! I pick up my meds on the 19th Oct and start on the 20th filled with every kind of emotion at the minute. Im anxious and excited more than anything. Would love to know if anyone will be going through treatment around the same time?? Will be nice to share everything with ladies who understand the process and emotions. My friends and family are lovely but it's very hard to just talk with them as I'm usually inundated with questions and I end up explaining everything over and over. 

So I apologise in advance as I'm sure I will have many questions of my own over the next few weeks and appreciate such lovely likeminded girls to share this with x


----------



## Nonnie

Hi ladies

Have been eyeing his thread for a while but have never posted.

Gemma great news on you start date. we have our review apt with consultant in Origin on 19th!!! same day as you start treatment. We have tickets then to go see Michael Mc Intyre that night so hopefully will have something to laugh about. AF due the week before so if moving forward wil prob be following month. you will get loads of support here

Hello to everyone else

Nonnie


----------



## hopewishpray

hi ladies what a lovely day myself and dh are going to newcastle for ice cream its our 8year anniversary today  
So we had our appointment at sims and they were lovely but unfortunately their costs are much more than we expected the price for icsi didnt include going to blastocyst and as i didnt make it to official test date the doctor felt going to blastocyst would be beneficial plus their was extra tests and drugs she wanted me on she also thought i should be on progesterone injections the next time and she wanted me on steroids as i already have a auto immune disease (crohns disease) there is a higher chance my body could of rejected the embryos!!
She also said dh should have his testosterone levels checked as if hes low theirs a patch he could be put on has anyone heard of this before?
They were a lovely clinic but we simply dont have the extra couple of thousand we think it would take with them!! 
We have a appointment with dr mcfaul on monday for gcrm im going to ask him his thoughts on what she said and see if its something gcrm would consider too!! has anyone had tx with gcrm recently how did they find them?
Im more confused than ever as she seemed to think theirs a reason why my embryos didnt take whereas rfc said it was just one of those things!! also she said she would stim me with a higher dose as my ahm is low at 24.7 and the 7 eggs i got wasnt that many and 9/12 eggs is what they would be looking for  whereas the rfc said it was high thats why i was put on a low dose and 7 was a good number anymore and the quality could be affected!!
very confused i hope i get answers on monday!! 
Hope xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

How is everyone?

Hope

Thats why i had asked my gp to refer me to Dr Hunter.

He thinks ive an issue with implantation and thats why my embryos didnt stick.. I knew in my heart there was something wrong as there was no way my 2nd ivf was a chemical pregnancy after a brilliant blastocyst being transferred and also to start bleeding 2 days after getting my bfp both times..

Hope you get asnswers hun

Gemma ask away hun, we have all been through it.. I was the same when i started..

Nonnie who are you under in origin?? 

Do any of you know if Jenny has left. I was having a nosey on their web site and her profile has been taking off!!

I still haveny gone for my reviews with Dr Heasley hubby is adamant that there will be no more ivf and now that im seeing Dr HUnter there mightnt be any point.

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma

Hiyas, hope you're all well.   

HWP, we went to GCRM, they were great    I did find though that the docs you see at medical associates are as brusque as they would be when they see you at the royal, scans are 30 seconds, in and out lol but the difference is that they are at the other end of the email, I've have phone conversations with dr Abaje at 8pm for instance. The ones in Glasgow themselves are really lovely, they'll talk away when you're over there. 


My Amh is 7.2 (I think) and I got 5 eggs. I didn't reach blast but they told me in there that they like to put embryos back in as soon as they can as you are better than a Petri dish   


How's things Jilly, do you have an appointment?


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey wee emma

Not we are waiting for it to come in.. Prob be the start of November hopefully..

How are you keeping?

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma

Not too long to wait then. Is dr hunter local to you? How's the adoption stuff going?


I'm okay, nerves are still up and down and I'm getting a bit better at controlling the negative panics I can get myself into.  Booking in appointment is at the end of the week so hopefully they'll slap some sense into me.


----------



## hopewishpray

Thankyou wee emma 
I had my appointment today with dr mcfaul and it went really well he answered all my questions and went through how the satalite clinic worked and also when i asked about my amh he said if anything it is on the high side which is why i was on low meds to prevent ohhs! 
We have decided to go with gcrm we have everything filled out and he took bloods for amh so just need to get my rubella immunity checked before he can send it off and hopefully we will get started again soon  
Hope


----------



## Jillyhen

wee emma

Dr Hunter is in the rvh.. More journey's up & down..

Our social worker is calling round tomorrow eve just to update things and then wait till the course starts in 7 weeks..

Hope,
Glad all went well yesterday, fingers crossed it wont be long until you get started.

Jillyhen


----------



## Nonnie

Hi ladies

Jilly hen  We have review apt with Dr heasley on 19th. have never met him before, do you know what he is like?? Was quizzing nurse who said that Dr Sami is coming back soon for one day a week (had him last ime and loved him) and Dr Gillain(cant rem her name) is doing the same. I just wonder why they do not keep staff full time but its worked for me so far so Ill not complain. havent seen Jenny this time yet but will keep eye out when up again as they have pics and bio in waiting room.

Sorry to be asking but who is Dr Hunter??

Best of luck with Social Work visit and course. My friend went through that and now has beautiful girl.

Hi Emma and Hope, wishing you both the best

Nonnie


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Nonnie

Dr Heasley is nice very straight to the point.
Jenny did all my scans the lat time and she is lovely.. They seem to keep changing staff. Dunno what the craic is there.

Dr Hunter is a consultant in the rvh who specialises in recurrant miscarriages.

Social worker coming round tonite bit nervous..

Jillyhen


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

just a quick pop in...

jillyhen best of luck for tonyt...

keep strong n yas will be grand big hugs xx


----------



## patbaz

Jillyhen huni good luck for this evening xx


----------



## mmcm

jillyhen- good luck with social worker, it will be a new path opening for you x


----------



## hopewishpray

good luck jilly with the social worker coming xxxx


----------



## Katiehuni

Hi girls

Jilly good luck for later!! Make sure you let us know how you get on!! Xxx


----------



## ritchiem

Good luck tonight jillyhen- I'm sure everything will be fine.

Mags x


----------



## Boo333

Good luck Jillyhen.  Hope you get on well with SW.  So exciting!!


----------



## Fi84

Hey Girls, 
How is everyone keeping?

Jillyhen - hope everything went well with social worker tonite 

big hugs to everyone embarking or going through treatment at the minute xx

xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Morning ladies - what a wet 'ole miserable morning eh?!

Jilly, just wanted to let you know that was thinking of you last night, and hope meeting went okay?

For those unsure about going to/back to Origin Clinic - I heard on the grapevine this morning that the regulators were back in yesterday and they got the green light! Everything seems to be in order now and they are in no danger of closing, which is great news!


----------



## patbaz

good to know hopeful - I hope things are going well with you xx


----------



## 2Angels

Does anyone know when attending gcrm for ivf do u start treatment on day 21 or is it completely different & is it the same drugs spray gels etc


----------



## Nonnie

Hi ladies


Jilly, hope al went well with Social Worker last night.

Hopeful, I wasnt aware there was a prob with origin as have ben out of loop for while. Was it about their practice?? I have always found them very good but bit panicky now. They do seem to keep changing staff. Thanks for that anyway and hope all is good for you

Nonnie


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Hello ladies

Just quick pop on before go to bed..not had much time to get on recently.

Mmcm how u doing huni not ling til scan now everything will be grand x

Wee Emma how are things with u? U keeping ok? 

Jillyhen how are u Hun? Things started moving with adoption keep me posted x

Rose cat how are u ? Hope ur ok. 

Hi to everyone else 

Will pop on again tomorrow.

Afm my booking in scan this Tuesday coming will be 12 weeks then..that the worrying wud ease but am wee but Like u wee Emma always wondering if all ok. Hormones all over plac tonite and abs shattered it's terrible. Hope it lifts soon. 

Nite xx


----------



## wee emma

Hi 2angels, gcrm will choose a protocol depending on you, so your Amh result etc.  I had a different one for there than I had for the rfc.


Nonnie, Origin were closed down during the summer for a couple of weeks but it was an admin issue, not a medical one. 


Jilly how did the social worker go?


Fingers crossed, we had our booking one today, we were there aaaggggeess, it all felt quite surreal. 


Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well.


----------



## Jillyhen

wee emma

Went ok she wasnt going to let us attend the upcoming due to having the recent miscarriage but luckily we got her talked round and saying that we are definitely having no more treatment and are focused on the adoption.

nonnie i couldnt fault them at all. We only had the 1 blip when we went up for drugs only to drive all the way up & told due to the closure we wouldnt be starting.. 

How are the rest of you lovely ladies

Jillyhen x


----------



## Katiehuni

Hi girls just a wee line to let those of you who know me that baby Macey was born via emergency section on sunday 14th October due to a sick mummy. She weighed in at 5lbs 9oz and arrived a wee bit early. She's just wonderful and proof girls that little miracles do happen - just never give up having faith!! 

Xx


----------



## wee emma

YA Y YAY YAY!!! Congratulations Katie!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Congratulations to you both Katie

Love the name

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Katie a huge congratulations to you both.  I hope that mummy is feeling ok now??  Macey is a beautiful name sweetie xx


----------



## mmcm

Katihuni- i was thinking of you, congradulations brilliant news..... yehhhhhhhh xx


----------



## yellowhope

Congratulations Katiehuni- what a lovely name


----------



## hellsbells26

Congrats Katiehuni x x Beautiful name. Hope you're well. X x 

Hugs to Everyone. X x


----------



## Nonnie

Congrats katihuni, great news and love the name too.


Jillyhen  Glad things went well with S/W ( didnt like to mention earlier Im a s/w in mentla health and we are human(most of time   ). When do you start course!! Will be keeping fingers crossed for you.

Couldnt fault Origin either. Feel bit sick now though with Thursday looming.But sure whats meant to be is meant to be 

Hello to everyone

Nonnie


----------



## gilly80

Congratulations Katiehuni xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Congrats Katiehun on the safe arrival of your little bundle of joy!! Hope you are keeping ok now too?! Take care and enjoy xxx


----------



## Katiehuni

Awww thanks girls we keeping really well. Just wanted you all to keep having some hope and faith that your time will come. No one was more convinced that it would never happen than me and my little Macey is proof that it can. Xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Nonnie

We start course on the 20th Nov& its running next 3 tuesday's.

Katie how are you both doing?

Jillyhen


----------



## Katiehuni

Jillyhen we doing good! She's such a good wee thing and is feeding well which is great for her being that wee bit smaller. my blood pressure is settling again and I'm getting used to the feeding during the night! Trying to get her used to all the soaps which I get caught up on during the 1am and 4am feeds! Lol 

How you doing?? any more appointments through for dr Hunter? 

Xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Im grand

Still having good & bad days especially at the minute it getting close to my due date if i hadnt of miscarried in March..

No appts through yet, still waiting to have bloods done..He did say that he would let my Gp know and when i went last week to have them done there was no mention of what he wanted.. So im still in limbo and hubby is still banned..

Jillyhen


----------



## Katiehuni

Lol poor hubby - but just think of the fun you can have when the ban is lifted!!! 

Really hoping that Dr hunter can help give you some answers and help you get your little bundle. Xxx


----------



## Garfield123

Congratulations katiehun I'm sure your just delighted.jillyhen  you have been through so much.

Is anyone on here going to or planning to go to gcrm from ni.i had availed cycle in sept at rfc couldn't fault the treatment but didn't get my bfp so want to try a different clinic.so would love some feedback there seems to be so much positive feedback on this forum re gcrm


----------



## Katiehuni

Lol poor hubby - but just think of the fun you can have when the ban is lifted!!! 

Really hoping that Dr hunter can help give you some answers and help you get your little bundle. Xxx


----------



## Velma

Katie contracts and so glad baby macey is here safe and sound! How many weeks early was she in the end! Hope she's feeding well and putting on weight for you! Enjoy it all! 

Velma x


----------



## Nonnie

Hi ladies

Jillyhen, thinking away about you. good luck with the course and Dr Hunter.     

Saw Dr Heasly yday. AMH not too bad for an old girl my age but hubbys sample still not great so they saying ICSI this time. Would rather have IVF and he said it may still happen will depend on the day at the clinic. He was very nice. So prob starting DR early Nov. Cant actually believe it now that its real.

Hi and Good luck to everyone else

Nonnie


----------



## gilly80

It's all very quiet on here, am I the only 1 cycling at the minute?

I'm going for my down regging scan in the morning and hoping to start the gonalF tomorrow night all being well!

How is everyone doing?

Gilly xx


----------



## Nonnie

Hi Gilly

Yeah its presst quiet here. Im hoping to start DR on 4th Nov. best of luck with your scan   

Nonnie


----------



## gilly80

Thanks nonnie, looks like its just you and me at the moment lol


----------



## Hopeful37

Good luck with your scan this morning Gilly - hope all goes well and you can move forward with the stimming x

Nonnie - not long until you start again - good luck with the cycle of treatment x


----------



## gilly80

Thanks hopeful, just in the waiting room, waiting lol


----------



## Jillyhen

Gilly

How did you get on today?


----------



## gilly80

Well all good here so far, ready for stimming to begin.

Dr Heasley is starting me on 450 of GonalF for 3 days then down to 300 I actually feel that I am being listened to this cycle which is fab!!

Hope you are well Jilly

gilly xxxxx


----------



## patbaz

thats great Gilly.  I hope that this time things will go well for you xx


----------



## gilly80

Thanks Pat, how are you doing?


----------



## Nonnie

Gilly 

thats great news. Hope all goes well for you. Are those your wee doggies. They are so cute!!!

Nonnie


----------



## gilly80

Hi Nonnie, yes those are my 2 gorgeous puppies called Dolly and Tilly are they are spoilt rotten lol
What clinic are you going with?

Gilly xx


----------



## patbaz

hi Gilly I am doing well at the mo.  Just trying to lose a bit more weight and get BMI down.  I ahve an appointment with Dr McFaul on Monday to discuss MRI results and see where we go from there.  I know that I will defintely need surgery but how much I am not so sure.  Good luck for this tx huni I really do hope that its your time xx


----------



## Nonnie

Gilly

Im up at origin also. heading up Tue for planning appt( hopefully!) Im from the south so the cross border drug buying turning into a bit of a drama but hopefully be sorted tomorrow!!

Nonnie


----------



## gilly80

Sorry I haven't been on but not a lot has happened apart from my sister having her 2nd baby yesterday, up tomorrow for a scan to see if anything is going on with my follicles.

Nonnie hope you are keeping well.

Pat your weight lost puts me to shame lol (I'm very jealous)


Hi to anyone else out there

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Nonnie

Gilly


Good luck for tomorrow. Hope your follicles are behaving accordingly,   

Nonnie


----------



## Hopeful37

Gilly- crossing everything that your scan goes well today


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Gilly hope everything is looking good this morning..

Nonnie, was your appt yesterday??

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are well.

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80

Quick 1 as I'm on my phone, all seems good so far linning at 12 5/6 follicles on 1 side about 12ish and 2 on the other side about the same. 
So back up on Friday for another scan. 

Much happier now as I think that's were I was about day 14 the last time not day 8

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Sounding good Gilly x


----------



## Jillyhen

As hopeful say.. Its all looking good Gilly..

Are they hoping next week for e/c??

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

hello ladies 

sorry have been a bit awol but just wanted to check in to see how everyone is keeping

gilly-fantastic news i realy hope this is ur turn pet after al the heartache u have been though, grow follies grow!!!!!!!!hope egg collection is soon.

jillyhen-how are u keeping hun...when is the adoption course, i really hope this is the way for u? how r u getting on with the extra folic acid, isnt that what dr hunter recommended...never know a wee miracle might pop its head for u, please god, believe me it happens.

hopeful- how is pregnancy treating u petal? any nice cravings?

velma- u must only have a few weeks left yehhhhhh bring it on...

katiehun- how is motherhood an ur little lady? how r u getting on

Nonnie- hope ur planning app goes well.why is it so difficult to get the meds? u dont need that annoyance.

Patbaz- how are u keeping sweetie?


AFM- had such a sad day had to go the the rfc, seen mc mcfall (have to say he was so lovely) with my hubby to freeze sperm as he had been getting his testicle scanned every few months due to pain n swelling but had been telling us that it was fine, but the last scan showed bad news, he is having his testicle removed next friday because of suspected cancer. so we had to get an appointment today to get his sperm froze, the embroyologist rang this evening to say the sample was good an they had froze one and thawed an the thawing looked to be good. never thought id be sitting in a fertility clinic at 22w pregnant worrying about freezing sperm. i realy hope this wee miracle loves it enough to want to stay.


----------



## gilly80

Evening ladies

Thanks Hopeful and Jillyhen for the good luck, Dr Heasley is keeping a eye on me as he promised so back up for another scan on Friday as he is off on Saturday and wants to do it himself, makes me feel a little special lol, hoping EC will be some time next week fingers crossed!

mmcm, you have been through the mill at the minute, I'm sure if they have been scanning him they have found it at a very early stage so it will all work out fine, keep positive and keep looking after you and your little baby too x

Hi to everyone else

Gilly xxxx


----------



## Katiehuni

Mmcm ohh my word I wasn't expecting to hear you say that! Must have been such a shock for you and your hubby!! Will be thinking about you both.
Mummyhood is great you will love it! I don't even mind the middle of the night feeds as she just keeps looking up at me and occasionally smiling. She is such a good wee poppet and everyday she does something new I just spend hours watching her lol.
How are you and bump keeping

Xx


----------



## mmcm

hi katie- im good thanks im just over 22w but i go on as normal as i can,yes we had such a shock but hubby dependn more on his family than me which annoys me but sure wot can u do, i said it to an uncle of mine an my uncle asked him howhe was, he went nuts at me for telling him, so i spent the whole evening in tears,an went on to bed at 9pm,apart from that, i just keep a really low profile. i  just go to work an home an on a saturday i do a wee bit of shopping, trying to get afew xmas bits as i just cant stand crowds an queing etc. just makes me feel so faint.lol
great that ur wee girl is so good, ur feeding her urself?


----------



## Hopeful37

Mmcm - so sorry that you are having a difficult time at the moment, when you should just been enjoying this time! At least they caught things on early and he can have sperm frozen! Take care of yourself and that little bean - dont know where the time is going, eh - you're 22 weeks and I'm 26 weeks...scary! Are you attending Royal for antenatal care? I havent had any real cravings - just find that I need to eat more in the morning times, other than  that, nothing different really - how about you? 

katiehun - great to hear that you are loving motherhood and that your little one is so good!

Gilly- glad to hear that you are getting special attention at the clinic - good luck for tomorrow's scan x  

Hi Jillyhen - how are you keeping petal?


----------



## Katiehuni

Mmcm your just right keeping a low profile. You don't need the stress as one of the midwives said to me 'a calm mummy is a calm baby'! Ohh don't talk about the christmas shopping - I think it will be online for the best part of mine as I can't drive until start of december and like you I can't cope with crowds - especially with a pram!! No unfortunately I couldn't feed her myself - as it was an emergency section before she was due my milk didn't come in until day 6 and the wee pet wouldve been starving waiting so had no choice but to bottle feed. She's doing well though and is now 6lbs 3oz so still a wee fairy but gaining weight!  
Your time will fly in for you - I found from 25 weeks I didn't feel the time go in! Still can't believe I have her here safe and sound - although I do miss the wee kicks and my bump! Lol but its so worth everything I went through. 

Xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

mmcm,i dunno what to say hun, god love your hubby..
Adoption course starts on the 20th November and will run for the 3 tuesday's.

Hopeful how are you??

Katiehuni how are you n your wee angel doing??


Not much craic with me, finally got my bloods done yesterday so started on the high dose folic acid & aspirin last night. Appt with Dr Hunter 16th December.. So hopefully we can start trying naturally.. Hubby has been banned for 2 months!!

Was having a random conversation with my mil on sunday and she mentioned more ivf and i had said that hubby didnt want any more treatment but i would still consider it, she turned round & said then why dont you go again.. I said hopefully we wont need it if what Dr Hunter says..

JIllyhen


----------



## mmcm

Jillyhen- i know all that is said and done about with Dr Hunter,if after trying naturally things dont go to plan (which i really really hope it does),then have plan b in place and consider maybe ivf elsewhere, maybe lister,i know its a little more expensive but a fresh look at ur case and little different protocol,fresh eyes looking at ur case and u never know what a new year might bring. i really feel from the way ur talking u havent thrown in the towel yet for natural or ivf,

Hopeful-no im attending dasiy hill for care. its the closest to me, my friend was at the rfc and said they were brilliant. ur right about the hunger, im do be very hungry and now i dont know if its greed lol. apart from that im ok and gaining weight like there its going out of fashion lol

Katihun-i know with my sister feeding, she was crying, baby was crying and i was like i cant deal with this. if im lucky enough to get that far, il be introducing a bottle,6lb 3 now well he is doing v well indead, how was the section, are u recovering ok?


----------



## Jillyhen

mmcm

I dont think i can put myself thru another ivf even though i felt great past 2 times, it was the heartbreak of getting pregnant and then sadly miscarrying.... I know what you mean about Dr Hunter im just taking it all in my stride. We are starting adoption classes end nov and dont want to jinx that.. 

We always said if we didnt have a family ourselves we would give a home to a child that needed it.. I dont want to give up the hope of a miracle..

Jillyhen


----------



## Katiehuni

Mmcm I'm doing really well- was really dreading the section and the recovery time but I made up my mind to get up and about as soon as I could and now I am bending etc. Just can't lift anything too heavy but even the midwives are like ' your doing great for a section'!! Think its all in the persons pain threshold etc but if I ever was lucky to get pregnant again (who knows! Doubtful but never say never) I wouldn't have a problem if I needed another section. At the end of the day as long as baby is safe I would do whatever the said! So don't panic if you can't delivery naturally a section is sooooo not that bad!!!!!! 

Jillyhen fingers crossed that you can get your wee miracle naturally - you deserve it hun. Saying that any little one will be lucky to have you as a mummy. Adoption was an option for us until we fell naturally. 

Xxx


----------



## Nonnie

Hi ladies

mmcm thats really toughand I think you really brave.Look after yourself and your bump   

Gilly glad your follies are behaving. Good luck for tomorrows scan

Jilly yeah was up on Tues. Got the green light, got meds had some acup today in preparation and start jabbing for DR sun. On long protocol. Really hoping things work out for you x

hello to all the other ladies

Nonnie


----------



## gilly80

Nonnie good luck for getting started!!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Brillian nonnie

Good luck for starting.

Gilly how did you get on today??

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80

Evening Jilly,

Still only seems to be any action on the 1 side, but the side that is doing all the work seems to be ok. Back up on Monday, fingers crossd for EC wedneday or thursday.
How are you?

gilly xx


----------



## Velma

All crossed for yis girls! This year has been a good year for pregnancies so I've faith there is good news for yis girls stay positive gilly huni i know easy for me to say! But every time is a new chance!

Katie glad all well sure when it comes to it you just do what's best regardless of preference!

Jilly you never know and its good to be focused and progressing keep looking after yourself!  

mm so sorry to hear your news such a shock huni! Big thing to come to terms with and only natural for your hubby struggling and taking it out on you just try and take yourself off at times to rest too as you will need to recharge your batteries too and maybe he's struggling as he's worried about stressing you too! Hopefully things will improve soon and your wee miracle will bring some much needed cheer huni won't be that long going in! 
Only 3 weeks off now pretty much finished work today gonna do wee bit from home next week nut Thats it! 

Velma x


----------



## mmcm

velma- great to hear ur doing so well it seems like no length of time that u were 20weeks., ur nearly there, yes big shock, but hopefully this time next week,he will have opertion over him.heart is broke for him xx


----------



## Velma

Big hugs mm stay strong huni you guys will get through this! Hope all goes well next week! I know time really does go quick!

Velma x


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Evenin ladies!!

Have so lost touch with everyone on here at minute so taking me while to catch up.

Mmcm hope u and hubby ok sent u wee txt back earlier. 

Jillyhen glad ball rolling for adoption with u. Think girls trying get wee nute out sorted if u up for it. 

Gilly good luck for next week with e/c all looking good kep us posted. 

Hi to everyone else. 

Afm things pretty good with me hectic with work at minute and cud sleep the clock round. Coming up to 15 weeks now got high blood pressure so was with midwife twice this week she seeing me every two weeks and if no better by then putting me off work so hope it improves. But all going ok. 

Nite xx


----------



## Velma

Fingers make sure and look after yourself get loads rest while you can high blood pressure no joke huni just take care with work remember its always there when you go back! Hopefully with a bit of rest it will come down! 

Velma x


----------



## wee emma

Hiya everyone   


Good luck Nonnie, you're on a long protocol? I did that the first time round, it sounds long but it'll fly by. Any ideas on when ec could be?


Mmcm, oh your poor husband    I know someone who had that when he was 21, they did the same for him too but he never needed it, his girlfriend now has two lovely little girls. 


Good luck to you too Gilly   


Jilly, not long now to your course, you excited?


Fingers crossed, hope you're okay, can they do anything for you? I have the odd twinge but nothing much, instead I have an achey upper back almost constantly. 


Hope everyone else is good


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls

Nonnie and Gilly -good luck, I'm keeping fingers crossed for you 
MMCM-I'm so sorry about your DH. It is such a shock for you both. Hopefully after the op he will be feeling better and you too. I'll be thinking about you  
Jilly- not long until your course now. That's great that you got your bloods finally sorted.
Velma-I can hardly believe that you are so close to the end!!!!
Wee Emma-hope you are doing good too.
Katiehuni-How is life with the new bambino?
Fingerscrossed- hopefully a bit of rest will sort out the high BP.

Hi to everyone else

AFM-had 12 week scan last Wed and thankfully both twins are doing well and measuring where they should be.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Quick log on from me.

Gilly good luck for the morning.

Yellow glad all is good.

Fingers crossed take it easy.let me know if the girls get a date.

Afm all quiet today was my due date if I hadn't of miscarried in march so had a few tears last nite after a few glasses of wine!
Busy couple weeks ahead heading over to my sis on fri then dr hunter following fri then adoption course following tues. 

Hope you all are having a lovely weekend

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80

Awwww Jilly things never get any easier xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Ah Jilly -i am sure it was very difficult for you - take care of yourself petal x

Good luck with starting your cycle of treatment Nonnie x

Flip, Velma I cannot believe that you are due in 3 weeks - how exciting...are you all organised?

Yellowhope- great news on your scan - I am sure you are very relieved x

Mmcm - thinking of you x

Fingers crossed - hope that you can get your BP down, but if you gotta take time off work, then dont stress about it - you are only a number at the end of the day and your health (and your baby) is much more important x


----------



## Keepingpositive4more

Hi I have been surfing on here for months but finally got password and username sorted to post. 

Jillyhen hope ur ok, I have had 4 due dates come and go when I suffered the miscarriages so big hugs as its so hard. Be good to ur self, book a massage and cry as much as u need to help ur self. Xxxx

I am on 2nd cycle of ivf and on day 3 of 225 Gonal f with royal went for first scan and nothing happening and they have put me up to 300 . Hope that kick starts something as last cycle in origin I only got 2 eggs on 125. Trying to keep positive and take a day at a time.


----------



## gilly80

Hope everyone is keeping well

Velma not long to go now!!

Wee Emma hope you're taking it easy. 

Yellowhope I'm delighted that your 12 week scan went so well and both twins are where they should be. 

Jillyhen hope you're getting organised for visiting your sister. 

Keepingpositve welcome to a fab site, it's early days and they seem like they are keeping an eye on you so try not to worry. 

Hopeful how are you doing?

AFM trigger tonight at 11.15 for EC on Wednesday !!!

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Velma

Rock on wed gilly   all crossed for good things hun ! Defo your time this time 

keepingpositive sounds like your had rough run really hope the increase kicks all up a notch! 

Jilly so sorry hun very hard time mark it in some way so you can deal with it!

Yeah time has flown think im organised more so than last time but guess you don't feel too organised when happens!

Velma x


----------



## penny48

Hi all just looking for some info, got date to go to royal for 1st appointment for IVF nhs round for dec, anyone know how long the list is after that before you start treatment and what the general protocol is, i was thinking about 9 month wait

P.s so sorry mmc to see your news, life always seems to throw one more thing at us, just when we think that things are looking up, hope you and hubby ok and that your little mircle keeps the two of you going, thinking about you all x penny


----------



## mmcm

Hello Ladies 

penny -sweetie how are you keeping? yes ur right but these things just happen and hope to just make u stronger, poor hubby keeps saying to me jus want you and the baby to be ok. im praying the wee pet stays. good to see ur appointment has came up with the rfc, 1st appointment as long as they put u/add u to the list that day depending on what consultant u have, they all differ, and u havent to get any more tests etc done, but usually when they finially add u to the list it can take 9-12mths and thats included u on the pill for 3 strips, depending on how busy they are, complete guidelines.

Gilly-thats brilliant about trigger, really hope this shot works out for u, fingers crossed.

Keepingpositive4more- u poor wee pet going through all that but ur so lucky to have one wee boy and this will happen again i am praying for u also,  but when u think u have given up, hope wispers give it another go and this is what u are doing, hope the meds are not too harsh on u, 

Hopeful-when ur next scan? have u been at the midwive much, thats for your words of thoughs, friday cant come quick enough, im so nervous for him 

Yellowhope- thats fantasic, twins great news...congradulations .

Wee Emma- how ar eu keeping, are u getting a bump yet, 15w thats great.

Velma-not long,hold in there there doing great, hope u got finished work and now stressfree and enjoy ur time off.

Hope everyone is doing great... xx


----------



## MissE

Hello lovely ladies, how r u all doing?

Just wanted to wish gilly good luck for ec tomorrow, really going this is your time huni, you deserve it.  

Mmcm have everything crossed all goes well for Friday. Hope your wee hubby is ok. 

Jilly good luck for the adoption course, hope it all goes well huni. 

Vella can't believe you are so close to the end huni. Take it easy the next few weeks, hoping your little one arrives safely.

Yellow so glad to hear all is going well for u huni.

Wee Emma great news on getting to 15 weeks, that is fab. 

A big hi to everyone else. 

Emma xx


----------



## gilly80

Just popping on to say thanks for the good luck messages, Velma, MissE and mmcm it really means a lot. 

I've enjoyed my drug free day and getting geared up for tomorrow morning feeling a little nervous as we have never really had much luck with this baby making thing.

Hi to everyone else 

Gilly xxxx


----------



## yellowhope

Gilly- best of luck for tomorrow 
MissE-Your picture looks fab!
Jilly-how are you today honey?
WeeEmma- brilliant news on getting to 15 weeks.
MMcM-thinking about you too honey xx

Hi to all the other lovely ladies


----------



## gilly80

Thanks yellowhope, hope you are keeping well xx


----------



## Nonnie

Hi ladies

Gilly best of luck for tomorrow. Hope they get lots of good qualtiy eggs x


Hi to all you other ladies
Nonnie


----------



## Hopeful37

Gilly - thinking of you today...hoping that they get plenty of good eggs for you x

Miss E - you are looking fab with your bump. How are you keeping? Take care x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Gilly good luck for this morning petal.. Thinking of you.

MissE love the bump, hope you are keeping well..

yellow how are you keeping??

mmcm hows things with you??


penny welcome to the the site hun, these are a briliant bunch of ladies..

Feeling a bit better, thanks for all the well wishes.. Starting to get excited about seeing my sister & nieces & then see Dr Hunter next fri.. Just hope he will give is more answers..

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma

wee quickie, hello everyone    in a rush, gonna get throttled by dh if i'm late. I'll hopefully get on later to say a proper hello.

but just wanted to say, BUMP?? I'm ridiculous!! dunno where its came from lol


----------



## gilly80

Just to let you all know we got 7 eggs, no word as how many are mature so it will be a nervous wait for the phonecall in the morning!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Gilly

Ive been thinking of you all day.. 7 is good.

Good luck for the tel call in the morning.

Jillyhen x


----------



## gilly80

Thanks jillyhen xxx


----------



## MissE

Gilly 7 is a lovely number. This is a nerve wrecking wait especially after everything u have been through. Really hoping the phone all goes well and brings u good news. Have everything crossed for u huni. 

Jilly I'm doing ok thanks. Still just taking it one day at a time though. Hoping everything is ok with u.

Hopeful I'm good thanks. How r u getting on? 

Yellow hope u r getting on ok huni. 

Emma xx


----------



## gilly80

Thanks MissE, not sure there will be much sleep here tonight. I can't believe you're over half way there already!!

Gilly xxx


----------



## Keepingpositive4more

Good luck a gilly fingers crossed u get a good nights sleep and a positive outcome xx

Mmcm - thanks for your kind words hope your well

Hi to everyone else hope ur all well on what ever stage of the journey your on xxx

Well had reflexology today ahead of Fridays second scan, she said my ovaries are overstimulated by my uterus and womb are definitely not ready, bit slow and lazy on it. She suggested eating more protein and stress free living as much as possible as she thought I was verrerrrrrrrrrrryyyy stressed which is true 

So gonna chill tonight , listen to relaxing ( non fertility meditation music) and have a good nights sleep

Xxxxx


----------



## gilly80

Keeping positive, thanks for your thoughts, I'm sure upping your dose will make all the difference fir your next scan, as you said just relax and destress (easier said than done)

Gilly xxx


----------



## Garfield123

That's great jillyhen are u at the rfc


----------



## patbaz

Gilly congrats on the 7 eggs huni. Great news. I am keeping fingers crossed for your phone all in the morning xx


----------



## gilly80

Thanks pat, what's your next step?

Hi Garfield how are you?

Gilly xx


----------



## penny48

Hi everyone thanks for the welcome, I'm going to be seeing what everyone is doing, but just going to keep a low profile for a while, we are still at the inbetween stage.

mmc, I'm ok this month had a bit of a stress last month and we just didnt even try this month, it was a welcome break, didnt have the disappointment of a BFN, hope you and hubby doing ok, thoughts and prayers with you xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Gilly- crossing everything for that phonecall this morning - 7 is a great number - I started with that amount, and 4 fertilised....and the rest is history, so to speak! Stay positive and keep us posted xx


----------



## gilly80

Well I'm just off the phone with Origins and out of our 7 eggs 6 where mature enough to be injected and out of that 4 have fertilised!!!

Feeling slightly more relieved now lol

Gilly xxxx


----------



## patbaz

gilly thats great news huni - Congratulations, not long now til your little embies are back where they belong xxx


----------



## mmcm

Gilly thats fantastic news u shud be well happy, not PMA all the way for a healthy and happy transfer sweetie, are u hoping for 3 day or 5 day?  4 is a good number to fertilise.... YYAHHHHHH xx

Penny48-I do know that feeling but at least you can try and know that you are ovulating, i know after miscarriages that it seems so painful to try again, but u need to get urself picked up and the future is bright and the not knowing what the future brings is the surprise.have you been in touch with penny in serem at al?

Kepping positive- they say that reflexology is fantastic, i personally have never tried it but i would give anything a go and relaxing is key and been stressfree.

MissE- the bump looks fantastic. Thanks for ur kind words, friday is really drawing upon us so sudden, hubby doesnt want me coming tomorrow with all the bugs and infections in hospitals so i dunno i cud be left at home and his mum going with him. i wont be worth tuppings tomorrow but you have to take the good with the bad unfortunately.

Jillyhen- thats good, im so glad to see that the form is picking up with you, u really have had a tough year, but hopefully the best is yet to come for you, 

Patbaz- How are u keeping?

Hello to yellowhope and anyone ive missed, sorry my head is not my own at the moment xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Gilly

Fantastic news.. here's hoping there is more jiggy in the lab tonight. I had 4 at this stage the last time and 3 made to blasto.

MissE im doing ok thanks still ups & downs but getting there.

mmcm will be thinking of you all tomorrow.. I know its probably hard for you to stay away.

What stage are you at Penny??

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Oh that's great news Gilly - thinking of you and crossing everything xx


----------



## yellowhope

Gilly that's great news about your embies!
MMCM-will be thinking about you and your DH for tomorrow 

Hi to all the other girls!!


----------



## Lovehopes

Hi everyone, this is my first time post having just found this support group through google.  My dh and I have been ttc for over 7 years.  We have been seen by prof McClure at grove medical centre and we were referred to rfc.  We had our initial appointment about a month ago (blood tests) and I started the contraceptive pill on the 26th October.  We are having to go with a sperm donor and have an appointment with the rfc on Tuesday to discuss our options.  We haven't really been told anything about our treatment, what happens next, timescales etc we just seem to be permanently, and impatiently, awaiting our next appointment.

I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Jillyhen

Welcome lovehopes

Any questions just ask away..

We have all been through it.

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Gilly congrats on your 4 lovely embies. Hoping they continue to grow big and strong for u. Praying this is your time huni.

Jilly glad to hear u r making progress. I think it is natural to have ups and downs, you have really had a tough year. Praying for good times to gone your way.

Mmcm praying for you and your dh tomorrow, hope everything goes well. 

Emma xx


----------



## penny48

Hi mmc, thinking of you and dh tomorrow, no wonder your head is all over the place x. I have been talking to penny, she called me for a phone consultation, she thinks that even though my tubes arent blocked that they may be damaged and not working properly  and also she does not know how my dh sperm count can go up so much and the % of normal's fall, she thinks that the sperm are being killed in the wash!!!! Great , but dh wants to go the nhs route so here we go............... stress and not even able to take a drink of wine, chocolate it is then!!xx


----------



## gilly80

I want to thank everyone for all the messages yesterday, it really means a lot coming from girls who know exactly what I am going through, sorry I've no personals will pop back later and catch up properly.

Phone call this morning was positive, they said all 4 are doing well and "a lovely bunch" 2 top quality AA1~ 1 AA2 both 4 cells and a little 2 cell which is still looking ok.
So provisionally booked for transfer tomorrow just to wait again for the call to let me know!!!!

Gilly xxxxxx


----------



## Velma

Fab gilly that all sounds great huni ! Wishing you much luck of the following weeks with these little magic beans ! 

Velma x


----------



## patbaz

MMCM I just wanted to say good luck to you and dh today i hope that all goes well

Gilly those are fab quality embies


----------



## Katiehuni

Mmcm just a wee line to say I will be thinking of you and your dh today.xxxx

Gilly - Fingers crossed for transfer hun!really hope this is your time! 

Hi to everyone else! Sorry no time for more personals will pop back on later to see what everyone else is up to! Xxx


----------



## Hopeful37

Mmcm - thinking of you today..lots of hugs x

Gilly - great news on the embies - good luck for tomorrow's transfer xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Brilliant news gilly..

mmcm thinking of you both

Jillyhen


----------



## mmcm

hello girls.

hubby didnt go down to theatre until 4pm this evening, he wodnt let me go with him this mornin, as he said he has this baby an me at his best interests an with the vomiting an dyeria outbreak in the antrim hosp he told me to stay clear of craigavon n do as im told for once. ive been a mess on my own all day.jus stayed in the house on my own an cleaned al day, mixed in with a bit of study.

im waitin on tesco to come an see if hubby is gettin out. feelin like ****e hve a bad cough 

sorry no personals xx


----------



## Keepingpositive4more

Hi mmcm bet that's been a long day!!! Hope he is ok

Jillyhen -hi hope ur well xxx

Gilly80 that is fantastic!!!! Well done

Afm- had second scan since having Gonal f put up to 300, compared to Monday the womb lining is thickening up and have 3 10mm and 1 18 in ovaries. Consultant who didn't know anything about my case said it was very slow, until I stopped her as I didn't want to hear anything until I explained I am a poor responder despite my amh of 29 (2011) and 15.5 (January 2012) so explained I take much longer to respond that's why I had wanted highest dose from day 1, so they took bloods again and now on 450. Only feeling aches and pains now past 2 days and now feel like huge watermelons for ovaries, aches and shivery but think that's down to sore throat and general feeling of crappyness lol.

So back Monday to see what's going on for possible ec wednesday

Xxxx


----------



## Nonnie

Hi ladies

Gilly Great news. Sending your wee embies lots of      that they grow big and strong and burrow deep when they go back home!!!!

MMC Hope everything went ok today or hubby and he be home soon, Take care of yourself   

Keeping positive  Im sure things will speed up now

Day 6 of DR. Have to pee constanlly as body not used to this much water    No headaches (yet) but tummy really dodgy whuch never happened before. Maybe just bug

Jilly how are you misus. Was it today you were seeing family and Dr Hunter? Hope all goes well

Good luck to all you girls what ever stage 

Nonnie


----------



## gilly80

Just to let you all know I had transfer yesterday of 2 perfect quality embryos, the clinic decided not to go to day 5 as they would prefer putting 2 back and freezing the other!!

So the long dreaded (but very welcome) 2ww has started, I'm determined not to symptom spot and just carry on as normal, so I'm off to Belfast with my sister and her babies this afternoon for some retail therapy and more importantly lunch!!!

Mmcm, fingers crossed your hubby is doing ok.

Jilly  hope you're enjoying you weekend even though Ireland lost yesterday!!

Nonnie, how long do you have to DR for? Hope you are coping with it lol

Keeping positive, I'm always very slow to respond but get there in the end, sometimes much later than I originally thought!

Hopeful, how's your bump?

Vella, not long to go now!

Katie huni hope you're keeping well.

Pat, you weight lost is inspiring me to get my ass in gear and get back to SW, hope your good.

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I missed you doing this on phone and its hard to check back.

Gilly xxxxxxxx


----------



## mmcm

Hello lovely ladies.

Gilly -congraduations on ben pupo....yeaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!brilliant news, lets hope they do the businnes this time hunnie, ur defo best not symptom spotting  xx

Nonnie-hope the DR is going well an ur tummy didnt catch that nasty bug that is going around xx

Jillyhen-had u got ur app with dr hunter on fri past or this coming friday xx

Keeping positive-really hope that things speed up for u and that u dont get symptoms of nast nasty ohss.

Hopeful, patbaz, and katie, penny & MissE thank u so much for all ur well wishes for hubby.means alot

he got out v late on fridy night, he is extremely sore an tired, we didnt do much yest an today all he wants to do is sleep,. so have to wait 2-3 weeks for results of biospy, never missed him as much  as i did on friday, this year has been filled with hapiness an heartache. as i said to hubby this week, this has been one year an he replied yes an its not over yet.
had scan friday mornin before hubby had operation as he cudn face coming in with me for scan, thankfuly baby was ok, so i txt him an got out of hospital as fast as i cud, im petrified of picking up bugs.thats y hubby wodnt let me come with him. today hubbys sister came around to change his dressing (have to say she is great at all that) n she had her 6 mth old baby with her in the maxicosy, i called the dog so he wodnt attack her he is a big friendly alasatian (bad speller lol) he came running n tried to jump his 2 paws he didnt knock me but scrapped side of my bump with his paw, hope its ok..... talk about been so careful an then for the dog to play, AAAGGGGG


----------



## Keepingpositive4more

Evening all, hope u have had a relaxing weekend ivf stress free if possible. 

Gilly - congratulations that great, hope ur feeling ok, where did u go for treatment? If it was royal did they just push back egg collection until u were ready?

Mmcm - glad scan went well that's great! Hope ur scratch is ok , what a year u have had  xxx

I am going for third scan to see if follicles and womb lining have grown, I never ask too much but I will tomorrow as I want to know sizes and hope I don't have to push for egg collection to be pushed back as it was meant to be wednesday


----------



## gilly80

Keeping postive, this cycle was with origins but when we did cycle with the Royal they pushed it back by nearly a week, so don't worry they will sort you out whe you are ready and not before!

Mcmm, glad your husband is recovering well, please don't worry about the dog, the baby is very well protected in there!!

gilly xx


----------



## LittleRose2012

Hello all,
hope you don't mind me posting here. Last week I started DR for my 4th - and definitely last -  ICSI. Actually it's my 5th if you count the first cycle which was cancelled! Since then we've had good cycles and great embryos, but no BFP. So, having been lurking on these boards for a while I thought I'd better 'out' myself. I'm looking for a wee bit of support and understanding, somewhere to vent my frustrations! It took a lot out of me to try again, but I'm here now and I'm really glad. If anything, I'll have no regrets in years to come. I'm just trying to stay as positive as I can. 


Good luck to all you lovely ladies out there in the same boat as my, whatever stage you are at.


----------



## Nonnie

Evening ladies

Ahh gilly thats fab news. v xcited for you. best of luck with 2ww.Sending you lotsof   

MMC    fro you and hubby

keeping positive, best of luck for tomorrow

Got DR blues yday and felt really awful. But had nesphews 18th last night and really enjoyed it(without the alcohol!!) so it cheered me up no end.Stomach still isnt right. Not sure if bug would last this long(since wed!) no vomiting but feel nauseaus and things bit runny(sorry TMI)   Wonder if its drug??

Anyway best of luck to all

Nonnie


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies 
just a quick update here i go again start metphormine tommorow and all being well and my af come on time around 24th i go for a scan to start stimming im going with gcrm this time its different meds and different protocal than rfc so im a bit nervous but hopefully this gets me a bfp  
Hope x


----------



## Keepingpositive4more

well had 3rd scan this morning and positives:
Womb lining up to 14mm
Follicles grown nicely since Friday

Negatives:
The one huge follicle at 18mm has gone so either it's a cyst in which I continue with ivf or I have ovulated and I cancel  so gone for bloods and find out this afternoon


Wow what a roller coaster this is


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies
Gilly congrats on being pupo
mmcm i can see hubby's point, hope his recovery isnt 2 long..
keeping hope you get good news later.

Im seeing dr hunter this friday.. So hopefully i will get good news. Have been over with my sister this weekemd and flying home later. Dreading saying goodbye.
Have any of you ladies been on the 75mg aspirin?? Ive just hadmy 1st af simce starting and oh my god what a difference.. SO much lighter.

Jillyhen


----------



## Keepingpositive4more

Jillyhen - hope ur ok and u have enjoyed being with your sister, what's the meeting for? Sorry only know bits of your story xxx

Nonnie - hope ur feeling better soon and DR symptoms ease up

Rose - u have the right attitude, it is an awful journey and a lonely one. I don't wanna look back and regret not doing enough.

After my scan this morning when they said They may cancel as I might have ovulated I just phoned to say its all ok and still going ahead with cycle ( phew) . I think this cycle is much harder than the last one, does that happen?

Hi to everyone else and hope your all doing ok and taking it a day, minute or hour at a time


----------



## Katiehuni

Hi everyone!

Jilly I was on aspirin but only when I got pregnant to help avoid miscarriage so don't really know or felt the benefit of it helping my cycle! Glad it is for you though!!

Keepingpostive my word your nerves must be shot with all the too'ing and fro'ing. Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun.

Gilly ohh the dreaded 2ww - keep positive and try not to analyse everything - easier said than done I know!!!just keep positive hun.

Mmcm how are you hun?? Glad your scan went well and baba is growing and doing what he/she should be. Try not to worry about your wee bump - baby is well protected in there! How's hubby doing??

Hi to everyone else I have probably forgotten to say hello too! Just inbetween feeds and when madam decides its milk time she doesn't like to be kept waiting!! Lol

Xxxx


----------



## mmcm

katie- im keeping good im off on a few days annual leave from work, just looking after hubby, making sure he takes his medication etc on time, he is in okish form, im going back to work on wed and thurs an then off friday just to break the week up for him, his mum is going to take wed off so thats a help, stops me from worryn, thankfully scan was ok i was prayimg so hard. they were afraid of baby taking stump growth with the shock of the news we got about hubby but thankfully baby more worried about whats on the menu lol....


----------



## Katiehuni

Mmcm awww bless any cravings yet??


----------



## wee emma

hi everyone    what a rotten day, rain rain rain.

you seem to be coping very well mmcm, hows hubby today? glad your scan went well.

good luck, keepingpositive, i got 5 eggs, only two fertilised but fingers crossed that was all we needed.

how's things Gilly? NO GOOGLING!! lol

how are you jilly? looking forward to friday?

hopewishpray, we went to gcrm, they're brilliant, really friendly.

hi Rose, welcome    hi Nonnie, how's things?

oh katie, i hopehopehope i get to where you are


----------



## hopewishpray

thanks wee emma how are you keeping? 
Ive found them lovely so far just hoping my af comes in time to go through treatment before christmas we have till the 27th nov   
Im far more nervous 2nd time round think its just beacuse i know no matter how good embies you get it doesnt mean it will work as we had 2 very good ones put back with rfc!!
Need to get my positive head on though


----------



## savoy

Hi
I hope it's ok to post a quick question. 
For those of you who went/go to RFC Belfast how long were you on the pill before 
The treatment actually started? How do they determine when to move on to next stage? And if my cycle is really regular anyway could I just start pill one month before actual treatment instead of 10-12 weeks like mentioned in letter from Rfc. I really hate losing a couple of natural ttc months and it seems so strange to take pill while aiming for pregnancy!  Hope that makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## Keepingpositive4more

I was on the pill about 4 months but had to delay treatment as going on holiday, so much longer then expected, then kept bleeding so came off it then on next period started stimming.


----------



## gilly80

Well the only thing I have to say, another day another PESSARY lol


----------



## Lovehopes

Hi savoy, I am currently taking the pill now, I was given 3 months supply by gp and today is the last day of my first packet.  We are at rfc on Monday again and hope to get at least a rough timetable, if possible


----------



## wee emma

hopewishpray I'm doing okay, still really bad with nerves but I don't think I'll ever stop that so I'm just trying to deal with them. How are you?

I had two good ones put back at the rfc and they didn't work either. GCRM will get you better ones  

have you ever thought of going to see Ruth Ellen at the Beauty Company? She does a thing called maya Massage and I know it helped me, my embryos this time round were perfect. Its a little dear (my poor credit card is still groaning) but even if you went a few times, it might help? It certainly gave me confidence when going to GCRM.

http://www.beautycompanybelfast.com/treatments/womens-health.aspx


----------



## hopewishpray

Thanks wee emma i will try anything to help il def give her a call  
I hope your right about gcrm i def get a more positive feeling from them 
Im sure you are really nervous im bad enough now i think if i got a bfp i would be a wreck your picture looks lovely though just try enjoy every second of your wee miracle    
Hope x


----------



## gilly80

Evening ladies, it's very quiet on here at the moment but I'm still lost as to where everyone is with their treatments, hope everyone is well

Gilly xxx


----------



## LittleRose2012

Hello all I hope you're all doing well! I'm 2 weeks into down regulating now and feeling it! I'm due up at Origin for a scan on Tues but it'll probably be the following week as it always takes me that extra week to fully DR. I am tired but keeping 'er lit!


Thanks for all the welcomes. Wee Emma congrats on the bump! 
Gilly hope your 2ww is going in quickly and peacefully for you!


Anyway I haven't much craic just wanted to wish you all well.
Rose


----------



## gilly80

Hi Rose,
maybe you will be surprised at your scan and have down regged but if not loving that "you're keeping' er lit" lol

Gilly x


----------



## Lovehopes

Evening all,
We are off to the rfc tomorrow to, I think, choose our sperm donor.  Spent the day reading everyone's stories and am swinging from incredibly positive and happy to feeling devastated about what a hard, horrible journey this can be! I am glad I have found this board because only dh's family know (we asked his brother to be a sperm donor) and it will be nice to share/vent/laugh/cry. 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend

XXX


----------



## gilly80

Welcome LoveHopes, good luck with choosing your sperm donor today!!

Well it's a bit worrying here, I have been staining since yesterday morning every time I go to the loo, no red just brown mixed in with the pessary, I was convinced that it was the start of my period but fingers crossed it stays brown or goes away, I'm still quite a few days away from OTD!!

Hi to everyone else whatever stage you are at..

Gilly xx


----------



## Hopeful37

try not to panic Gilly, brown is okay - hang on in there...what day do you test? xx


----------



## Keepingpositive4more

It's very quiet here these days

Gilly - the pessaries cause brown spotting don't they, hang in there and distract ur self as much as possible.

Love hopes- good luck today hope it goes well

Rose - hi hope the cycle goes quickly

I am now booked in for egg collection tomorrow after a very slow response, have one at each side same as last time. Delighted as I only need one so took trigger Shot at 5 am this morning, very campy and sore and my nipples r aching!!!! Lol resting today with hot water bottle but a bit scared about egg collection because with origin I was sedated but rfc don't do that


----------



## Velma

Gilly ! Focus on positive loads of people get this and healthy pregnancy! I had far more spotting this time and even full on blood flow and yet had far better pregnancy overall we can't understand all these things sometimes and don't always have reasons but i always think its important to take view that all fine til there's no hope left! So focus on your little miracles bedding in and the feeling of taking them home from hospital in months  cause Im rooting for ya and think sounds good!

Velma x


----------



## gilly80

Thanks Hopeful, Keeping positive and Velma for your kind words,
So far the brown spotting has almost stopped so here's hoping it doesn't come back.
I'm going to test on Friday OTD is Saturday which is 18 days after EC which is very long for me to wait lol

Hope you're all well

Gilly xxx


----------



## LittleRose2012

Good evening ladies! I'm just back from a session with the counsellor - honestly it's just fantastic, would totally recommend it. It's like a great big weight being lifted off your shoulders! I'm doing ok here - will be down regulating for another week as I haven't had a bleed yet, but that's ok with me! 
Gilly glad to hear the spotting has stopped, it's easy to say don't worry but I don't know, I have a really good feeling for you. Am praying your dreams come true this Friday.

Keeping positive the sedation is different than Origin but it's really fine - it's over quickly and you'll recover quickly too.Plus with DH there holding your hand that's an extra comfort for you. I wish you well tomorrow.
Lovehopes good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Take a few deep breaths before you go in and you'll get through it that little bit easier.
Good luck to everyone else. I hope you're all well,
Rose


----------



## Hopeful37

Good morning ladies...hope you are all keeping well?

Rose - counselling is so good isn't it? Couldn't recommend it enough - we are all on a difficult journey and sometimes it helps to have someone 'uninvolved' to pour your heart out to...

Keepingpositive - thinking of you today - good luck with the egg collection, it will be over in no time 

Lovehopes - hope things went well up at RFC yesterday for your both x

Gilly- try to keep positive - easier said than done I know....crossing everything that you get the good news you so deserve on Friday x

Velma - eek, have you really only less than a week left before you are due??!! How exciting!!


----------



## Lovehopes

Good aftenoon everyone

Hope you are all well,

Gilly - hope you are better today, one day closer to Friday
Keeping positive - hope the egg collection went well

Our sperm picking was so much more difficult than i had thought it would be, none of them "fitted" if you know what I mean.  The closest one to the height we wanted had olive skin which put us off, both being very fair skinned, so we ended up with the second best who has brown eyes when we both have blue but we thought that would be easier to gloss over. So, of course, I spent a sleepless night second guessing our choice, convincing myself we had made the wrong choice etc. etc.  I am hoping in a few more days I will calm down and accept our choices. 

Sorry for ranting, i just annoy myself!! 

Hugs xxxx


----------



## mmcm

Afternoon Ladies

lovehopes-of course u would ur head would be fried with these decisions,at the end of the day this is a huge decision for u and other half to make and its ok to be feeling like you are and behave in a way thinking have i made the right decision. i can only imagine u have, just have faith and exciting times ahead for you...best of luck.

Hopeful- how are u keeping? whens ur next scan? are u finding the time long?

Rose- Great that ur finding ur councillor helpful and ur DR is going well.

Gilly-really hope friday is brilliant news, keep the head up and keep praying hard.

Velma-OMG final days ahead for you, yipee....have u found the time long, did u go over or anything with ur first or are u having a section again,

Keeping positive,-really hope EC went well and lots of fat follicles to rock with


----------



## Velma

Lovehopes - hard decisions huni - i hope all goes well for you!  


MM - how far are u now huni?


Rose - counselling is good and anything that helps on this journey is invaluable!  

Due date on fri - but preparing for going over, it hasn't actually felt long and am getting out and about loads in miles better form this time. Everyone keeps telling me i'm massive but think i must have body dismorphia only the wrong way round cause i think i'm alright but might be because its all bump and last time i'd preeclampsia so had elephantitis legs, feet, hands, face etc and small bump had to have emergency section last time at 35 weeks and wee man was tiny and in neonatal so hoping longer this ones in will be healthy and with me after birth. Feels strange to be waiting this time tho since i'm weeks past last time, hoping for a natural birth but whatever will be! so long as its a safe arrival 


Hope everyone doing well.


Velma x


----------



## Hopeful37

Mmcm - up at Ulster for scan again on 30th Nov - will be 30 weeks then, eek!! Been feeling grand, apart from being down with that rotten vomiting bug last week which totally knocked me off my feet! Time has flown, but now that have started counting down the weeks until I finish work (4.5) it will no doubt start to drag...just looking forward to getting finished as finding hard to get up these dark mornings cos I am so tired. How are you getting on?

Velma - glad to hear you have been feeling much better during this pregnancy - hoping that you dont have to wait too long now until your LO is born x


----------



## Keepingpositive4more

Well having a good old cry, after egg collection yesterday with only one egg retrieved we were pinning all our hope on the one fertilising and it didn't  

Having a good cry, family been great and heading out tonight with hubby while mum looks after our wee man.

What a journey it's been but I am positive that I will be a mum to other children some day soon, just have to keep that chin up and never give up!

Best wishes to every single on of you on your journey - we are all strong and there is nothing too big we can't go through 
Xxxx


----------



## gilly80

KeepingPositive,

I'm so sorry things didn't work out, having not got to egg transfer 3 times I know how hard it is. Please take sometime to recover and grieve, have some hugs with you hubby and shed some tears if you need to. 
Make sure you come back on here for support of any kind. 

Gilly xxxx


----------



## Nonnie

Evening ladies

Keeping positive.Sorry to hear things havent worked out this time. sending you   

Gilly I have fingers and toes crossedfor you for Friday   

Had baseline scan this week and start Stim Fri(having few more days DR as lining thick but wasnt finished AF so thats normal enough). The bad news was DH Sample not looking too good. So defo ICSI and nurse said that retrival mentioned in out notes altho consultant never mentioned it. Just wondering if anyone else had this ??

Hello to all you other ladies

Nonnie


----------



## Velma

Hopeful hope Ur over the bug now! Not long for you! 

Keeping positive so sorry huni really is so hard! 

nonnie hope all goes well huni!

Ill not dwell but arrival of wee man came yesterday evening all quite quick birth had had sweep that morning baby was very high so wasn't expecting much but things all very intense and safe arrival of lucas at 9.04 pm.

Velma x


----------



## gilly80

Velma, 
Congratulations, a wee boy, that's just lovely. I'm sure you are over the moon. 
Ps gorgeous name. 

Gilly xxxx


----------



## Velma

Thanks Gilly over the moon! Hope your doing great now for next couple of days am watching for you!


----------



## Katiehuni

Velma

HUGE congrats on your little man!!!!!! I am sure you are just over the moon to have him safe and sound in your arms!!!!

Xx


----------



## Keepingpositive4more

Congratulations Vella, gorgeous name!


----------



## hellsbells26

Conhratulations Velma on the safe arrival of little Lucas. X x  Gorgeous name. Hello and best wishes to everyone. Gilly thinking of you for tomorrrow


----------



## Hopeful37

Oh my goodness Velma - what a shock, but great news...glad all is well - congratulations xxx

Keepingpositive - I am so sorry to hear that things didn't go so well this time - hang on in there, take care... xxx

Gilly - thinking of you and hoping that you have some good news for us tomorrow / Saturday...crossing everything for you xx

Nonnie - we had ICSI treatment which involved DH having to go through SSR...if got any questions about it, feel free to ask x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Keepingpositive, so sorry things didnt work out.

Wow Velma that was quick, congratulations on the birth of you liitle man.. Love the name.

Gilly how are you doing hun??

How are the rest of you lovely ladies..

We had our appt last fri with Dr Hunter he thinks i cant get preg without ivf, due to my ovaries.. Considering trying clomib again needs to speak to Dr abadje re this and if i do get pregnant im gong to scanned every 2 weeks.. Still to keep on the aspirin & folic acid and ttc naturally..
My bloods all came back ok and the results from the hsg looked good.

On the plus side our adoption journey has offically started..

Jillyhen


----------



## patbaz

Velma congratulations huni - beautiful name.  You will ahve your hands full now xx


----------



## patbaz

Keeping positive - I am so sorry things didn't work out for you sweetie, take time to plan your next move xx


----------



## Lovehopes

Keeping positive - I am so sorry to hear your news, sending you hugs xxx

Gilly - I am thinking of you and hope everything works out perfectly tomorrow! xxx

Velma - congratulations!! What wonderful news  xxx

Jillyhen - adoption journey sounds exciting


----------



## mmcm

Velma- Fantastic news..... brilliant, dreams really do come true.. gorgerous name, is it a wee boy or girl u had before Lucas...xx 

Feeling positive- really so sorry for ur news, how devastating, but ur stronger than this and u can take whatever life throws at u, i know u are blessed with a child already but it doesnt stop u from longing for another. take ur time to think through what has happened and just reflect and get the strength to decide what to do next.

Gilly - good luck for tomorrow chick im totally praying for you, i have good feeling, hope all ur dreams come through xx


----------



## Nonnie

Velma congrats on baby Lucas. beautiful name. Enjoy x

Gilly ending you lots of    

Jillyhen kkep positive and best of luck with adoption journey. I know several peole got preg after adopting so hopefully youwill end up with two bubas!!

Hopeful thaks for the offer. i will prob take you up on  that very soon x

I start Stimm tomorrow. another step closer

Best wishes to all. 

Nonnie


----------



## Nonnie

MMC

i hope hubby is well x 
Nonnie


----------



## gilly80

It's an extremely cautious BFP this morning, I still am staining on and off and if I'm honest have been testing since Wednesday and would have thought the line would have been getting darker, I'm thinking I might be having a chemical pregnancy and am feeling so stupid for testing earlier. I think that origins say day 18 for a reason and if I'm honest that's not until Sunday!!!
Sorry for the me post but I really do appreciate the support you girls have given me over our 5 cycles. 

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Velma

Gilly  fab news i really did think good things for this one i know your cautious but i think testing constantly trying to see if its getting darker will drive you soon mad try and at least take couple of days off it and then test again and that  might put your mind at rest! But think its great sign huni  wishing you the best!

Thanks for all the well wishes wee man doing good hopefully for home tomorrow. Mm my second wee man  hoping for Jacob to meet his new wee bro later today!

How is everyone else?

Velma x


----------



## Hopeful37

Gilly - all sounding good, try to keep positive and wait again until Sunday to test again...can understand you being cautious. take care and try to stay calm xx

Jillyhen - great to hear that progress is being made on both ends...crossing everything that you can get a natural BFP x


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls

Keepingmorepositive-so sorry that it didn't work for you this time 
Velma-huge congratulations on the new arrival-love the name 
Jilly-glad to hear you are making progress with the adoption.
Gilly-huge congrats to you too!!

A big hello to everyone elsexx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Thank crunchie its fri..

Gilly im so happy for you hun but you are a bad rip for testing early.. Naughty naughty.. 

Thanks girls for all your well wishes, the 2 thing i regret now not asking Dr Hunter last friday is that all my bloods are clear etc then why did i lose my babies!! Still hoping for a natural miracle so now logging onto ebay to buy ovulating kits!!

Are any of you gonna watch that programme on Monday about the babymakers??

Jillyhen


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies just a quick one from me my AF came today   so have my baseline scan mon and hopefully start stimming then very nervous 2nd time round


----------



## Magicbaby

Hi hopewishpray hope u don't mind me askin how did u go about transferin from rfc to gcrm? After my failed icsi in aug at rfc I'm gonna go to gcrm next year but just wantin infor really! I got the brochure from them the other day ! R u goin private if u don't mind me askin? I wud be that's y I have to wait until I have sum money saved an also I've gained weight so needa get that off too!! Wud love to hear more storied bout the satilite clinic for gcrm!! 

Magic x


----------



## Lisa.space

Hi Everyone, my name is Lisa I'm so pleased to have found this site. I am with the Royal in Belfast and had my egg retrieval on Thursday, they got 6 eggs  and I was told yesterday that three have fertilized. I'm delighted because I'm almost 40 and have a low AHM. I have a couple of questions... I can't find anything on the literature from the Royal that says I need a full bladder for embryo transfer but it seems to common in other clinics and I still have cramping after the egg retrieval is that normal. Thank you so much


----------



## Tessykins

Hi Lisa, welcome to FF - I feel like a bit of an imposter as I haven't been on this thread for ages but I used to be a regular    Well done on the three wee embies - just to answer your question about the transfer, I have had four transfers at the RFC in total and I wasn't given any advice about bladder being empty or full until my last transfer when I went to pop to toilet before transfer and doc said that if I wasn't too uncomfortable it might be a good idea to have transfer done with fullish bladder.  Anyhow, I wasn't bursting for toilet at the time or anything but bladder was certainly fullish, transfer was done and 2 weeks later we got a BFP and I'm currently 22 weeks pregnant with our little one.  Now, I'm not saying that my bladder situation contributed to the bfp in any way, but it certainly didn't hurt!  
All the best with your transfer and I hope the 2ww flies by for you XX
Hello to all of the Ireland ladies - hope you're all well.x  Oh, Velma, many many congrats on the birth of baby Lucas. XXX


----------



## Lisa.space

Congratulations and thank you so much for the reply. Nerves usually mean I run to the loo as soon as I get to the waiting room but I'll wait until I see the doctor tomorrow. I'm really delighted to read a successful story.Thanks again XX


----------



## LittleRose2012

Gilly, warmest congratulations to you on your BFP! I pray and hope that line is getting darker and darker for you. You so deserve it after all you've been through.
Velma congrats to you too on the birth of your little boy.
Lisa 3 fertilised is great. Good luck with transfer.
Tessykins congrats to you on your pregnancy - you give me great hope 4th time around!
Hopewishpray I too am starting stims on Monday - we could be cycle buddies! AF came last Tues, earlier than I expected - I could have started on Fri, but I told them I was happy enough to leave the appointment as it was for Monday. I'm feeling nervous but optimistic. They're putting me on a 450 dose of Gonal F from the start to 'get the ovaries to work harder'. I hope that means there'll be more eggs, more embryos but who knows, as I think so much of this is down to chance!
I went out with my sister last night, had a few drinks and really enjoyed it. It was a great way to take my mind of everything. A very hard thing to do! I'm feeling quite anxious at the mo.
Hello to everyone else,
Take care, Rose.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope yoiu are all well.

Gilly the biggest congrats to you huni. I know you are cautious but really praying the staining stops and everything continues to go well. Try not to test continuously cos it will drive you crazy, give it a few days then test again.

Velma massive congrats to you on the birth of your little boy. So glad all is well and hoping you both get home soon.

Lisa well done on your 3 embies. Good luck for your transfer. Like tessy says i feel like an imposter cos i dont post on here alot but i was a regular before and i read every day to keep an eye on all the special ladies here. When i attended rfc they said you didnt need a full bladder but at my last tx at the lister i had to have a partially full bladder. Dont think it would do any harm to have a partially full bladder.

Rose best of luck for your upcoming cycle.

A big hi to everyone else. Thinking of you all.#

Emma xx


----------



## Nonnie

Gilly

Congrats
Naughty lass,    that line gets darker and darker. Burrow wee embie and grow x

Nonnie


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi Rose thats brilliant we are cycle buddies which clinic are you with? Im starting on 300 of menapur for the first 2days then going down to 150 then starting my cetrotide on day 4 so hopefully we both get some lovely embies and bfp   
Magicbaby i contacted gcrm and got the pack sent out with the forms i had to fill in i then made a appointment with medical assosiates and dr mcfaul went through all the forms and made sure i had all the recent results you need then it gets sent through to glasgow and the nurse at gcrm rings you to talk about your treatment im paying private also as i had my nhs go with rfc.
So far ive found the satelite clinic great ive met the nurse karen who also works in the rfc who goes through with you how to take your meds as their slightly different to the royal shes lovely and she gave me her mobile number incase i have any problems with taking them!
Hopefully the tx runs smoothly right the way through   
Hope


----------



## 2Angels

Hopewishpray when did u get ur dates that u were starting on & does it give when ec et will be so u can book flights time off work etc


----------



## hopewishpray

2angels i depends on what protocal you are put on im on the antagonist one as i have a high amh so i told the nurse i wanted to cycle before christmas so i was told aslong as my af came before the 27th nov i could i was started on metformin 2weeks ago and then you ring them once your af comes to arrange a base line scan and they ring to say when you start stimming ive had no date for ec and et but the nurse at satalite clinic said you usually get a date after your first scan once stimming which will be day 6 of stimming for me thats the only down fall about going away for it but my work have been very good and ive just to let them know as soon as i know the date x


----------



## Lisa.space

Hi Everyone, Thanks for your messages, transfer went well, far easier than the retrieval! 2 were good enough to put back one was a 6 cell and one an eight cell. They said they were average quality which I was happy with considering my age. Now it's just the two week wait...... I'm so glad all the injections and sprays are over with, I really admire you ladies who go through this more than once. I'm not sure I could do it again. Thanks again. I'll keep you updated and help if any newbies (well newer than me!)  have any questions Lisa X


----------



## 2Angels

Hopewishpray god i thought i would of got ec date sooner than that im on the same protocol as u just not starting yet just was hoping i would of got date so me & DH could book the time of do they not even give u an idea of when it will be dont know how im going to work this


----------



## Hopeful37

Morning ladies - no word since frem Gilly - gosh, I really hope it is all looking good for her?!!

Welcome on board Lisa and congrats on being PUPO. Crossing everything that those two little embies snuggle down nicely...hope the next 2 weeks goes quickly for you xx

Thinking of the rest of you - I see a few of you are due to start stimming, and really hope that you get plenty of eggs, and for those due to start their journey again, I wish you all the luck and happiness in the world.

Great to hear from you Tessykins and Miss E, and to see things are going well for you both... xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Jillyhen - good luck with trying for a natural BFP and progressing with your adoption  x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Gilly any updates hun??

Thanks hopeful, we have our second course tomorrow..

Welcome Lisa, the girls on here are fab.. Everyone has their own wee story to tell.

MissE hope you are keeping well.. Love the bump..God love your other babies when double trouble appear..

Ive sky+ the babymakers programme tonight bbc1.. 

Jillyhen


----------



## Lovehopes

Thanks Jilly, wouldn't have known  about the babymakers programme without you, have sky+ it too.

Lisa - hope your 2ww goes quickly for you

Hope everyone else is well, 

thinking of you Gilly xxx


----------



## gilly80

Sorry ladies I'm keeping a low profile as I'm still not sure what's going on as I'm still staining mostly brown, every now and then a little red so went to origins today, who I have to say have been fantastic through out this cycle, to get bloods done. 
They came back at 97 which I think is quite low so back up on Wednesday to see if they are going up!!

I'm not feeling very hopeful at the minute...........

Thanks for all your very kind messages ill be back to thank you all personally later..

Gilly xxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Gilly

Thinking of you hun

Jillyhen


----------



## LittleRose2012

Gilly I'm thinking of you, I hope you're ok, and I'm praying that all is well for you.
Hopewishpray I'm at Origin. I like them. The nurses there are lovely. We were up today and all is well to start stimming, which I will be doing tonight! 
I have sky + the Baby makers programme, but not sure if I'll watch it tonight. It might keep me awake with worry! This cycle feels very different for me. I'd sooo love this to happen, but I have to keep my two feet on the ground. Oh I don't know how to feel sometimes! 
How's everyone else? Does anyone else feel like me?
Jillyhen and everyone else, I hope all your dreams come true.
Rose


----------



## irishflower

Hi ladies, haven't posted on this thread before but just to let you know I'm with GCRM too...day 7 of stims and only found out today that ec is likely to be Friday! They really don't have much of an idea when things will be as everyone responds differently to meds. So bit of a nightmare around work, trying to sort accommodation etc!

Good luck to you all x


----------



## Nonnie

Gilly hoping that it all goes ok

Jillyhen, thanks for that will sky plus show but like Rose not sure if ill watch it!! Is ti tomorrow nigt you start course?

Irish floew Think we on cycler thread together, best of luck for Friday. Im back up on Thurs for firt stimm scan so just about to cosy up on couch with waterbottle.  Grow follies grow 

Best of luck to everyone

Nonnie


----------



## Hopeful37

Oh Gilly...really feel for you - what a rollercoaster...was good of Origin to offer to do bloods for you - hopefully the levels will continue to rise and you get a better result tomorrow. Crossing everything and    so hard for you xxx


----------



## gilly80

Looks like its all over here, proper period since last night, I have canceled tomorrow's repeat bloods. 

Thanks for all the support 

Gilly xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Gilly      I ahve been where you are huni.  BFP then AF arrived.  PM me at any time sweetie xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Gilly

I'm so sorry to read your news.  

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Keepingpositive4more

I am so so sorry gilly it's just [email protected]&!y, big hugs for u and go get lots of chocolate and hot water bottle


Xxxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Gilly I'm so sorry. Heartbreaking. Take care of yourselves. X x x


----------



## Nonnie

Gilly

   

Nonnie xxx


----------



## Lisa.space

I'm so sorry to read this Gilly, thinking of you. Take care Lisa x


----------



## Alli 15

Hi girls I'm new to this site and currently on my 2 ww. Lisa I had egg transfer in the rfc on 25/11/12 so u were probably sitting in the waiting room with me lol. I had 2 8 cells transfered which dr said looked very good.  However I'm having a bit of trouble with Crinone gel.  Tmi coming I used it last night and it seems to be on my knickers today and I'm not sure what to do.  Any advice girls?

Gilly so sorry to read your bad news, thinking about u x


----------



## Lovehopes

I'm so sorry to read your news Gilly xxx


----------



## patbaz

Ali - don't worry about crinone gel some of it willl build up and fall out during the day.  I was told that by the time it falls out all of what your body needs has been absorbed so don't worry and good luck with your 2ww


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi Ladies 
Gilly im so sorry honey   
Hi Irishflower good luck for your ec    they def dont give you much time im up on mon for my first scan and that will be day 8 of injections as im on day 3 now i rang them to see if they had a rough idea of when ec would be and was told it could be 5th 7th or the 10th which didnt really help me booking time off work or travel ect  
well so far stims going ok still having problems with metformin feel so sick and very upset tummy if you know what i mean   but hopefully its worth it does anyone have any suggestion of things i can go or eat to help my wee eggs grow and help my lining im so nervous this time


----------



## Nonnie

Evening ladies

Hope wish pray, Af .....General advice seems to be to get out a hot water bottle and use it every day/evening after work to keep your tummy warm which apparently makes you eggs and follies grow. Also if you out and about make sure and wrap up tummy and back well. Do this only until EC, not after as too much heat not good for wee embies.

Pinapple juice(not fresh fruit) and few brazil nuts each day good for implntation as contains selimium. This is also in pregancare etc but no harm in having bit extra. 

best of luck

Nonnie


----------



## hopewishpray

Thankyou nonnie 
Def have to try the hot water bottle i was always to scared last time incase the heat did them harm also have to get some brazil nuts and pinapple juice im taking the pregnacare conception and trying to drink lots of water and no caffiene!!
Hope xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Hopewishpray - I also was recommended Coenzyme Q10 to help with quality of eggs...not found in Pregnacare. It is quite expensive if get from health shop such as Holland & barrett, but can get much cheaper in Tescos - they do their own brand.

Gilly - I am so sorry to hear that AF arrived. So gutted for you...take care of yourself and take some time before decide what to do next. Sending you huge hugs xx


----------



## Nonnie

Hi ladies

Hopewishpray, you be fine with water bottle as long as you dont use it when embies back in x

Was up today for Stim scan. 8 one side and 9 other, fore=get sizes but all looking well so far. Up again for another scan Mon with possibilty of trigger Mon night with EC Wed. 

Wishing you all well

Nonnie


----------



## Lisa.space

Hi Ali, we were in the waiting room on the 25th November - I was the English girl looking terrified and my partner was the one looking bored and embarrassed!! I also have gel staining in the morning. How is your waiting going, I'm trying not to think about it....! I had 2 embryos put back of average quality one with 8 cells and one with 6. Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us.  XX


----------



## Alli 15

Hi girls

Lisa were you the one that asked me what time my appointment was? I'm finding the 2 wks long I'm off work so that's probably why.  I'm trying to take it easy.  Fingers crossed for us and all the other lovely ladies on this site. 

Alli x


----------



## Lisa.space

Yes that was me!! Wasn't putting the embryos back in easier and less painful  than taking them out! Really, really hope we all get the result we are hoping for. Are you waiting until next Sunday to test... I know we should be I don't know how I'll be able to wait that long. It's such a roller-coaster. X


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning all

How are the girls in their 2 ww? The gels are awful i constantly wore a panty liner, had shares in always!!
Stay away from the pee sticks.. I know its easier said than done..

irishflower good luck for today..

Velma hows things??

Hello to all you other lovely ladies

Cant believe its fri already

Jillyhen


----------



## Lisa.space

Thanks Gillyhen I haven't go any tests in the house because I know I wouldn't be able to trust myself!  Must be the longest two weeks in anyones life!  X


----------



## Jillyhen

Its a horrendous wait..

Is this your 1st ivf?? When is the official testing day??

Jillyhen


----------



## Lisa.space

Yes first cycle and I'm not sure I could do it again if it's not successful. Have found it very difficult, the drugs made me feel terrible. I really admire people who have tried and tried, they are such an inspiration. Official testing day is the 9th December. I didn't think we would get this far, my egg reseve is quiet low and I'm nearly 40 so I'm staying realistic about my chances.  X


----------



## irishflower

Thanks jillyhen.  don't often come on this thread but just to let you know I got 20 eggs and all looks good    Just taking it easy tonight, in a fair amount of discomfort!

Hi to all x


----------



## Velma

Gilly im so sorry huni had such a good feeling for you! Was hoping all would go well! 

jilly all going well with me! How are you doing? And what's the timeframe with all the adoption plans etc or what's the next step?

Good luck to all you girls cycling at mo! It is so hard emotionally    watched thwarting babymakers today from Mon night god i was nearly bawling at the end found it so sad! 

Velma x


----------



## Alli 15

Pat thanks for your reply about the gel.

Lisa et was a lot easier and the dr was lovely. Trying to hold out as long as possible.  

Irishflower congrats on the eggs hope they are fertilising as we speak.

Hi to everyone else

Alli x


----------



## Nonnie

HI ladies

Irish flower thats great, congrats. Hoping they all do their thing for you   

good luck Lisa and Ali

Hello to everyone else

Nonnie


----------



## irishflower

15 fertilised and embryologist is 99% certain we'll get to a 5 day transfer so all looking good so far   

Hope you all have a lovely weekend x

To anyone with gcrm, have found the treatment 1st class so far; the staff are amazing!


----------



## Garfield123

Hi Irish flower that's great re our little eggs
I had a free nhs cycle with rfc in sept which was bnf 
I'm going to cycle with gcrm in feb 13 have all appts made etc I'm using Ralph Roberts dundonald satelite clinic

Can I ask which satelite clinic you used and how much were your drugs and did you just fly over the day of ec or the day before and are you styling ver there until the et or are you back here in Ireland

When's your free nhs go
Sorry for all the questions just so interested re gcrm


----------



## irishflower

Hi garfield, our satellite clinic was medical associates off the Malone Road; have heard good things about Dr Roberts.

Think our drugs were around £850 in total....shame as I didn't even use them all as my stims was fairly short  

We have an apartment booked in Edinburgh for a week...used to live here so it kinda feels like a second home and is only an hour's drive from Glasgow. As you have no idea when ET will be, I didn't think it was possible to come home in between plus I've been quite sore after EC so wouldn't have felt like travelling.

Best of luck to you, and feel free to ask any more questions!


----------



## Garfield123

Thanks Irish flower that was a lot for drugs but mine at the rfc were going to be 600 anyway .i think your right to stay over that's what I think we wil do as I too was very tender after ec and you don't want to be stressed with the travelling etc I really hope this is your time fingers crossed and thanks for your reply xx


----------



## Lisa.space

Well sadly my treatment hasn't worked despite them putting back two eggs, my period started this morning two days before I was supposed to test. I'm very disappointed but always knew the chances as were small. Those of you who have had more than one cycle how did you decide to try again, I know it's early days but I'm not sure I can face going through it again.

Ali I'm praying that you have a positive result on Sunday, sending you lots of luck XX


----------



## Jillyhen

Lisa

So sorry to read your news?? Its up to you when you want to try again i wauted 4 months before enquiring about another cycle.

irishflower, hows things??

How are the rest of you lovely ladies??

Jillyhen


----------



## irishflower

Hi jillyhen - things are good thanks (well as good as they can be during the 2ww!!!).  Back home from Scotland last night -20 eggs collected (ouch!), 15 fertilised right away so they wanted to take them to blast, ended up with one perfect 5 day blast put back and 10 frozen!  So we were very lucky to have so many of a great quality.

Garfield - have to say GCRM is amazing, the staff were the nicest medical staff I have ever met and everything about the experience was positive (again, as positive as this horrible treatment can be!).

Lisa, really sorry to hear your news.  Just take some time before deciding what you want to do next - your emotions will be too raw right now to make decisions.  xx


----------



## Lisa.space

Thanks girls I feel a bit better now it's actually sunk in, I always knew there was a low chance of success. I know it is probably too early to make any decisions about trying again but I don't know if I can face another cycle. Didn't realise it was going to be so tough both physically and emotionally. I'm increadibly lucky that I have a 4 year old already and feel truly blessed.  I really do hope everybody gets a positive result XX


----------



## patbaz

Lisa I am so sorry to read your news huni.  Take care of yourself and take time to grieve and cry xxx


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies just a quick one from me as im on my phone so cant read the thread well hope everyones doing well!!
So i had ec on weds and got 10 eggs all of them had icsi done and 8 fertilised they rang today saying their pushing for blastocyst on tues so far 2 are 4 cell 3 are 3cell and 2 are 2cell and its day 2 is that normal do you know? i know its meant to be 4 cell day two so does that mean the others are no good so confused!!


----------



## Alli 15

Hi girls

Lisa so sorry to hear your news, my period also came yesterday and I was devastated, not sure where to go from here.

Hopewishpray, sorry I can't help but I'm sure someone will be able to help you, but at least you had 8 that fertilised which leaves you plenty to work with. Good luck x 

Irishflower I think my next treatment will be with GCRM.  Which satalite unit did you use? It's looking really good for you, praying you get your bfp and 2ww is not to long for you x 

Alli x


----------



## irishflower

So sorry to hear that Alli, I'm sure you are devastated, wishing you lots of strength for days ahead. My satellite clinic is medical associates on the Malone Road, who were grand. Found the staff at gcrm really amazing, good luck with whatever you decide x


----------



## Nonnie

Hi ladies

Ali and Lisa sending you   

Hopewishpray. i wouldnt worry that sounds good and its great they looking at blast. I had 12 eggs, only 7 mature, 5 fertilised and only 2 suitable for transfer so yours are sounding brill .Relax and best of luck x
Had ET today and have two lovely wee embies onboard.    that they stay now


Best wishes to all
Nonnie


----------



## Garfield123

Hope wish and pray I think it's really positive that they re taking them to blastocyst stage as if there unsure they don't I I think all looks great for you

Irish flower good luck with 2 ww and thanks for your reply

We're going with gcrm feb 13 and using Ralph Roberts satelite clinic have all appts booked and can't wit to get stuck in with gcrm.

I wouldn't consider going back to rfc after my research 

Xx


----------



## penny48

Hi girls, just had initial appiontment with Dr Williamson at RVH yesterday, I was not very hopeful before i went, i have been doing a bit of research, she was very nice and i felt a bit more positive after the visit, just wondering we are now on the list, what is the wait at the moment for letter of offer, they are changing it in feb that they are no longer doing the pill before, just spraying, she also said that she would do a trial ET to see if cervix open, anyone else had this, any advise of help would be great, thank you, just hoping 2013 is our year x


----------



## mmcm

penny thats news that rfc is not doing the pill any longer,that will speed things up as u used to be left on the pill for 3 strips.hope u have luck this time with rfc.

garfield- good luck with gcrm, they seem to have fantastic reviews, good luck.hope feb 13 flies in for u.

lisa & lisa- so so sorry treatment didnt work for u both this time.dont give up an if u can, try another cycle. when treatment doesnt work its devastating. take time out for u an partners an just take the time to say rite, whats next.... never give up....

Nonnie & irishflower- goodluck on the 2ww an congrats ur officially pupo....who hoo......hopefully bfp xmas presents...

hopewishpray- has the embrologist rang u yet, give them a wee ring an they will discuss the cell numbers and they all make it to blast...good luck petal.

gillyhen-how are u keepig sweetie?

AFM- hubby is recovering well from his operation and results are now clear,he is just delighted the worry an stress was killing us, so hopefully the problem never reered its ugly head again. im keeping good, have scan this week, praying everything is ok hoping to be 29weeks by then. looking foward to xmas, studyn like mad for an accountancy exam on wednesday, concentration is zero....


----------



## wee emma

Hi everyone, hope you're all well. Sorry to the girls with bfn's    this is such a tough journey. 


Penny dr Williamson is the nicest doc they have,the rest can be cold I always found. 


Hwp, I think if I remember my embryos were only a two cell and a three cell and were put back in after two days. 

Hiya mmcm, how's things? My nerves are shot, I just can't control my thoughts at all. I feel so negative and I can't seem to shake it off    my big scan is a week and a half away but it couldn't come quick enough.


----------



## mmcm

hey weeemma, 
thats great ur scan is not far away, its a really nice and reassuring scan that all its wee organs is there and functioning. its only natural to feel the way you are but hang in there at least u have it before xmas. the way i looked at it, there is nothing u can do to change the babys development,. i just try looking after myself, easier said than done.


----------



## Garfield123

Hi girls thanks for all your warm welcomes.i was just wondering if travelling to gcrm by boat what is the best option from ni also any ideas on we're to stay that is good value.i have my appt with Ralph Roberts in jan and hope t cyle in feb.i. Have unexplained infertility and had my first cycle at rfc in sept which was a bnf .i have researched all the options and while I would have liked to go to London lister it was jut way too expensive so were sticking with gcrm


----------



## Hopeful37

Lisa and Ali - I am so so sorry to hear your news...take it easy and take time to grieve, before considering your future options....  

Hopewishpray - sorry, cant really help with that one as cannot remember what mine were, but crossing everything for your that you get 1 or 2 great blastocysts transferred  

Wee emma - good luck for big scan, hopefully after then  you will be able to relax abit more, I know I did  

Nonnie & Irish flower - congrats on being PUPO - hoping that your dreams come true just in time for Christmas    

Mmcm - very exciting that we are both around the 30 week mark - how are you feeling?  

Hi to Jillyhen and Patbaz - hope you are both keeping well?


----------



## Jillyhen

Lisa & Alli,

Im so sorry to hear your news.. Big hugs ladies

Gosh wee emma, time is flying

penny some of the girls are syaing on the other threads that the waiting list isnt that long now..

Jillyhen


----------



## Lovehopes

Lisa and Alli,I am so sorry to hear your news....   

I hope everyone else is ok. 

I am just on the third strip of my pills and going to phone the rfc today to make sure they haven't forgotten about me!! Very impatient now, I had hoped to get started before Christmas but now it looks like it won't be until jan/feb 

Hugs to all
XXX


----------



## Jillyhen

Lovehope

Maybe it isnt a bad thing leaving it until the new year.. I couldve started me 2nd course of treatment before xmas last year we decided to leave it till the jan as i didnt want to feel crap over the holidays..

Jillyhen


----------



## Lovehopes

Thanks Jillyhen, I know you speak sense but I am just feeling very impatient toda. At least ths way i can at least have a glass of wine with my Christmas dinner


----------



## Jillyhen

It will do no jaarm to give them a wee ring just to see where you are..

Is this your 1st cycle??

Jillyhen


----------



## Lovehopes

Yes, it's my first cycle. I tried to give them a ring but they were closed to general enquiries during my lunch and I don't really get a chance to use the phone during work so I'll just have to have a long toilet break tomorrow and try to get through.

We have both agreed (at least at the moment!) to only use our nhs cycle and if that doesn't work we will go down the adoption route. 

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Lisa.space

Oh Ali, I'm so very sorry to read you also had a BFN. I was really praying that you might have had a positive result. xx

Thank you all for your kind words, I went over to England for a few days to take my mind off it all so only seeing messages now. X


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies thanks for all your comments just a wee update i had one blast grade aa think thats how they say it its different to the rvh it very good quality that said and I've had 4 blasts frozen so I'm happy with that they weren't keen to put more than 1 back so i went with their advice so praying hard this little one snuggles in tight my test date it the 21st I've to get my bloods don't in belfast early!! 
Did any of you take a test before your blood test I'm not sure what to do last time i bled so early i didn't make it near my otd  
Hope your all keeping well I'm currenty getting the boat back from scotland after staying with my sister during treatment now for the dreaded wait.
Hope xxx


----------



## irishflower

Hi Hope, glad your treatment went well, I found GCRM fab.

My blood test is early tomorrow and I've resisted testing - too many stories of false positives, or false negatives - didn't want to torture myself any more than necessary - this is all tortuous enough!  So my plan is to have my test tomorrow morning, then come home and do a test so I know the result myself before a stranger phones with it!

Safe journey back and best of luck.


----------



## Hopeful37

Hopewishpray - fantastic news...congrats on being PUPO. Crossing everything that the two weeks fly by and you get the good news you so deserve  

Irishflower- just wanted to wish you all the best for testing tomorrow, will be thinking of you!   for some good news x


----------



## irishflower

Well ladies got my BFP this morning!!! Managed to hold out on testing, had my blood test at 8 am and then drove home and did my own HPT and got a strong second line - never ever thought I'd see one of those after years of not!  Just to wait on clinic confirming HCG levels now, probably around lunchtime.

I also have OHSS though    Mentioned to doctor at my blood test that I've had chest pains, bloatedness and a few other things over the last few days so he did a quick scan of my ovaries and they're very swollen, with fluid elsewhere in my stomach too.  Have to say though it left me feeling more positive on the drive home as I know OHSS after ET is usually a sign of pregnancy!

Good luck to everyone else, whatever stage of the journey you're at xxx


----------



## hopewishpray

congratulations on your     irish flower  
Well today im a bit worried im getting aching feeling in my tummy and back im so worried its my af and im going to bleed early again   my positive thinking is going fast xxx


----------



## irishflower

Thanks hopewishpray    Please try not to worry too much - I started getting similar pains within a few days of ET too.  They were on and off for days but last night really strong period-type pains actually woke me up and I was convinced that it was, they were so strong.     for you x


----------



## Jillyhen

Wonderful news Irishflower, congratulations to you both.

hope hang in there, when is testing day??

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful37

Oh that is fantastic news Irishflower - over the moon for you! Just take care with that OHSS - drink plenty of water, etc. and rest up 

Hope - keep positive and try not to panic about any pains...could be implantation x


----------



## Nonnie

Irishflower   

  Congrats. great news

Nonnie


----------



## hopewishpray

thanks hopeful and jillyhen my test dates the 21st a week today  
Could it be the gels causing cramps? im taking the crinone twice a day this time because i bled so early last time!!
i keep telling myself it could be implantation but its so strong sometomes i think i wouldnt feel it that much xxx


----------



## Alli 15

Thanks girls for all your kind wishes just trying to keep busy.

Congrats irishflower on your bfp x 

Alli x


----------



## Jillyhen

Alli so sorry to hear your news.

Hope you havent long to wait now, the crinone made me crampy..

Jillyhen


----------



## hopewishpray

sorry ladies tmi coming i just went to the tolilet and as i wiped their was some left over crinone gel which was a light pink colour im so scared thats my af coming


----------



## Hopeful37

Hopewishpray - sorry, only reading your post now - try not to worry, I had exactly the same before I got my BFP...pink and brown blood are okay, it is bright red (and alot of it!) that you should be more concerned about...pink could be sign of implantation, so hang on in there xx


----------



## hopewishpray

thanks ladies well im think you may be right i got a BFP yesterday still to get my bloods tommorow but fingers crossed it all goes ok  
Im totally shocked and delighted cant believe ive got this far but i know we have a long way to go yet hold on tight little one


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw hope congrats hun

Have you had bloods done??


----------



## hopewishpray

thanks jilly no have to get them done tommorow


----------



## Hopeful37

That's brilliant news Hope - fingers crossed that the blood tests today confirm your good news!! So very exciting


----------



## patbaz

Hope & Ali a huge congrats on your BFP's  What a fab xmas gift 

I am just popping on to wish everyone a very merry xmas

Love 
Pat
XXX


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies i had my hcg levels checked today they were 270 the nurse said that was a good level so i have my scan booked for the 18th jan so   all goes well till then


----------



## irishflower

That's great hope! THe nurse from gcrm who called me didn't tell me my level and I didn't ask so will assume it was fine   my scan's 8 Jan


----------



## hopewishpray

irishflower when was your test date? the date the nurse gave me for my first scan would make me 8 weeks i thought it would be 7 weeks!! she only gave me my levels because i asked otherwise i wouldnt of known either  all she said was the blood test confirmed im pregnant so i asked what the level was she told me and said it was a good level  
I still cant believe it just praying the next few weeks go smoothly well actually the next 8 months


----------



## irishflower

My test date was one week ago; the 14th. Seen my gp today to start the nhs antenatal ball rolling....all very exciting!   everything goes well for us all.


----------



## patbaz

Congrats girls


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Hey ladies 

It's been so long since been on here just been so busy took me ages there catching up on all that's happening..hope everyone having a luvly Xmas so far. So many good and then sad stories. I just wish it would work with everyone ..

Mmcm how are u huni? Hope u hubby and bump are having a lovely day together. 

Jillyhen how are fuelling now? Hope ur not too poorly..we will catch up in January. 

Congrats to all ladies who tested positive hope all goes ok. 

Don't really know many more of u but hi to everyone else. 

Afm was 22 weeks yesterday can't believe how quick time going in but the nerves never go away always worrying think sthing will go wrong. Xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Happy christmas to everyone - hope you all had a wonderfrul day yesterday with family and friends...Fingers crossed , its so exciting that you are over half way through your pregnancy now!! 

Congrats to Hope and Irish Flower on your BFP's being confirmed - hang on in there until your first scan - I am rooting for you both xx


----------



## Nebulae

Hello All 

hope yo  all had a good one and are now o t there doing serio s damage on yo r credit card 

My first time posting on here b t have gotten lots of s pport on other FF for women in Britain - tho ght it wo ld be nice to to ch base with Irish women.  

I'm going for my first ever treatment of any kind whatsoever in Feb - Do ble Donation at Reprofit in Czech Rep and wo ld be nice to hook  p with any other women doing DD aro nd this time.  Take Depot shot aro nd the 7th Jan.

In the meantime.....it's time to step away from the fridge!!

Wishing yo  all the best of l ck.

Neb

Sorry the letter between t and v is missing from my keyboard - the cat took it!!!


----------



## patbaz

Good luck Neb. I am not having any tx at the mo but I wanted to wish you luck and let you know that the girls on here are fab. Thi k we are all a bit stuffed with turkey at the mo


----------



## mmcm

Hello Ladies

hope you all had a fantastic xmas and ate way to much and feel guilt free, sure wot the hell, xmas only comes once a year and new year, new starts and all that lol x

im bit lost of where everyone is but i will give it a blast.

Jillyhen- How are u keeping? hope you are trying naturally and get that deserved BFP soon that you deserve, in the meantime how is the adoption process coming along, i hear alot of others say its a long and hard road, but hope the end result works out for you and hubby,

Patbaz- What is the latest with yourself? are u considereing more treatment?

Nebulae- great that you are getting started treatment, i dont know anything about reprofit, but i have heard the clinics name come up before. wishing you the best of luck and really hope 2013 is the year for your dreams to come true.

Hopewishpray- Delighted to hear that you got a BFP, thats fantastic. how are u feeling?

Hopeful- How are u petal, are u exhausted? have u all ur wee bits got, when are u finished up work? ur 34 weeks that is brilliant, ur nearly there.

Irishflower- Congradulations on your BFP, really hope that the next months that lie ahead go smoothly.

Nonnie-How are u keeping?

Katihuni- How are u keeping? had u a lovely xmas with macey (not sure if i have correct spelling lol)

Sorry to anyone ive missed......

AFM- hubby is recovering well from his operation, xmas has been quiet had some of the family. im 31weeks Eeeekkkk, im so nervous and so so scared but sure have to think positive.


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies im in a bit of a state this evening my gp sent me to my local hospital because id had some pains i had the scan done by the midwife who said before she started she wasnt sure if she would see alot because i was only 5weeks 1 day so she took the scan and could see the sac!!
She then got the doctor who came in looked at the scan and told me at this stage she should be able to see a blob in the sac or even the beginnings of a heart best so she is worried that the pregnancy hasnt developed  she didnt take bloods or even scan me again herself and told me to come back in a week im shocked and devastated tried call gcrm clinic but they were closed by this time, Has anyone else ever had a scan this early and just had a empty sac!!
Hope xx


----------



## yellowhope

Hopewishpray-I know it's really hard but please try to keep as calm as you can. Some of the hospital scanners are much better than others and some of the Drs are much better at reading the scans than others.  I have read on here so many times about girls who have gone and seen nothing then a week later it then appears and everything is fine. All you can do now is rest ,relax and keep calm-the best thing you can do now for yourself and the wee bean. Everyone develops at different rates and it's probably just too early for it to be seen. Take care sweetie x


----------



## hopewishpray

Thanks yellow hope I'm trying to remain calm but just so shocked at the doctor she gave us no hope at all praying hard she is wrong xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies
Hope you had a lovely Christmas
Hope please keep calm hun, its still very early.   
mmcm time is flying in for you.
We are still ttc naturally and have finished the adoption preparation classes and just waiting to here about the home study. Im still waiting to hear back from Dr hunter regarding starting me on clomid again.. Will ring his secretary next week.
nebulae welcome to the site the girls on here are a fantastic bunch of ladies.
have any of you had this horrible sickness? Ive been sick since early xmas day and I cant tell you it isn't good company at all only good thing is I cant eat.. Couldn't even eat my xmas dinner..

Jillyhen


----------



## Nebulae

Hello All...

hopewishpray, think yellowhope is right. There is still hope. Fingers crossed for yo  over coming days.

Thanks for lovely welcome mmmc and patbaz.  FF and Rollercoster are really the only s pports I have so I'm really gratef l to each and every one of yo  for sharing yo r jo rney and info.

I have a 'drama' (not the first or last) this eve which has me worried sick.  I'm still trying to get my script sorted with my Doc.  Was with him weeks ago with a list of meds I'd need for next month and he ass red me no prob getting them in local chemists etc. He passed it over to the n rse to organise and he wo ld sign off on it.  Went in last Fri 21st with detailed protocol and left it with the n rse. Still no news today so called in and another n rse went thro ghit b t they're not entirely s re what they're doing which doesn't instill a lot of confidence.  Anyway I said to n rse I'd call to the chemist j st to check with the holidays that they wo ld at least have the depot shot in stock as I'm likely to be needing it next Mon.  Temp chemist checked and phoned me back after 5pm of co rse saying that the Depot shot can only be prescribed by a cons ltant and not a GP!!!  I don't have a cons ltant.  I've never had any fertility treatment in Ireland.  Why wo ld my GP have ok-ed all this weeks ago, incl ding the depot shot.  Chemist said something abo t this being a 'high-tech dr g' and costs tho sands of €s.  Of co rse my Doc was then gone for the weekend.  Why do these things happen on a Fri after 5pm??  I co ld maybe get it from Czech Rep b t do bt it wo ld be here in time.  Is it beca se I'm trying to get it on the DPS card?

Please has anyone any reass rance for me??

Neb  (first-timer)


----------



## Katiehuni

Hi girls!

Mmcm ohh we had a lovely christmas with Macey (you did spell it right) and our little darling decided to reward us by starting to sleep through the night!! So she gets her last bottle at 11 and that's her till 7ish or after!! 

Hope - keep calm and positive hun!! When I had my bleed and they sent me up for a scan - I was nearly 6 weeks and there was no heartbeat. Came back a week later and heartbeat was there! And I now have a healthy 10 week old little girl. I know its going to be the hardest week of your life pet but try and keep calm and think positive!. Will be thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## Nebulae

Hi All..

is Decapetyl depot 3mg ok rahter than the 3.75mg my clinic has prescribed?  I gather we can't get 3.75mg in Ireland or Britain?

Neb


----------



## confused123

Hi to all hope I had the same experience at 5 weeks they could not even see my sac at 5 weeks and it is normal enough to see a heartbeat till 6.5 weeks onwards I know how hard it is waiting but hope all goes well 
Jilly all my family had that horrible sickness I hope u are well soon 

Me now 24 weeks grateful and terrified but was just thinking what a difference a year has made    Hope 2013 brings lots of joy to all


----------



## Lisa.space

Hi Everyone, 

I had a BFN on the 9th December (private cycle at RFC) I've just had my letter to say I'm top of the waiting list for my NHS go... I can't postpone it because I'm so close to 40. 

Did anybody else struggle to say yes to a second try because they found their fist experience so horrendous?

I do realise how lucky I am to have the opportunity to try again and realise I sound ungrateful for even considering not taking it but it's just so soon after the last cycle and I didn't realise I would find it all so emotionally and physically draining. 

Thanks Lisa


----------



## penny48

Hi lisa sorry you got your bfn, we are on the list at RVH as well do you mind me asking when you had your first app to get a idea of how long list is, I phoned up to ask how many people in front of me and got a really unhelpful, typicial NHS person. I think I would just go for it, you never know this could be your time, did you find them totally hopeless ?? x


----------



## Lisa.space

Hi Penny, to be fair I can't say anything bad about the RFC although I did find the lack of information they gave at each stage of the cycle shocking. All the nurses and doctors were pleasant but they just didn't really tell me anything about what was happening at each stage ( I found the Zita West book a God send for explaining things) 

I think - this really is a guess though that I was put on both the private and NHS list approx May or June last year, my private appointment cam first and then had a letter a  couple of weeks ago about being at the top of the list for he NHS. 

Any questions give me a shout. XX


----------



## doopy

hi neb, i got that decapetyl shot and the chemist is wrong - if the gp prescribes it and you have the foreign clinic script that s all they need- they should ring the hi tec section in your area for the info- i rang the high tec guy myself to make sure- where do you live? phone number removed by admin we went to reprofit twice in 2012 with a surrogate- didnt work and thinking about a 3rd attempt but dont have the energy for it at the moment- we live in wexford- if i can help you at all let me know
siobhan


----------



## doopy

sorry girls for putting my number on the board- i actually meant to pm neb!


----------



## Jillyhen

lisa

So sorry to see you got your bfn.
My 1st cycle was horrendous it didn't stop me going twice after even though my last 2 cycles where with origin. 
I think 2nd time round you are more aware of what is going on etc
The staff in the rfc are a ignorant lot you would think they would be more helpful plus sympathetic

Jillyhen


----------



## Nebulae

Thanks Doopy

got yo r message and replied.

I learnt that the Western HSE deal differently from the rest of the co ntry with high-tech dr gs.  So Thank God for a wonderf l woman on Roller Coaster who p t me in to ch with Medipharm, a chemist in D blin who is dealing with IVF meds and foriegn clinics all the time and has had a few people like me from the West t rn  p frantic trying to get their meds in time.  They have a contact in the Western HSE who they reg larly deal with.
Was sorted on the phone in 10mins!
I'll be a lot happier tho gh when it's here and in the place it s pposed to be...  doing it's thing!

Neb


----------



## Fi84

Happy New Year Ladies
Wishing you all the luck in the world on this journey and hoping 2013 brings plenty of wee miracles

fi xx


----------



## Lisa.space

Thank you very much for your reply Jillyhen, I have sent back my acceptance form, hoping this time will be easier now I know what to expect XX


----------



## Jillyhen

happy new year to all you lovely ladies

Lisa

My last 2 cycles where a walk in the park compared to the 1st.. 

Hope, how are things going??

Jillyhen


----------



## Nebulae

Happy New Year all - hope it's a fertile one for all!

At long last I have the Decap Depot where it belongs - in my bum!!  After lots of redtape stress it arrived yesterday - which was way too close for comfort as period had come early.  Had injection this morning (nurse disappeared for ages to check with the Doc which had me worried) and all went well.  Then onto my regular Acupuncture appt - so I feel like a bit of a dart-board today but sooooooo delighted it has all finally started and I'm on the road.  Estrofems 31st Jan - roll on!

Neb


----------



## Lovehopes

Happy new year everyone!! Hope all our dreams come true this year!!
I finally have my appointment through to collect my medicine etc on Thursday. I have been taking the pill for over 3 months and was becoming very impatient.  My question (for the moment) is with regard to work. Did you take time off at any point during treatment? How did you explain hospital appointments to work (including noses colleagues!)

Thanks! X


----------



## mmcm

Lovehope- i know i just told my immediate manager who was male and he had no kids but i have to say he was lovely, i just said listen i will need leave at short notice i didnt want ringing in sick and wanted to be honest. i was having ivf treatment and i would really appreciate if i cud get the time if i needed it.
i didnt take any time off on the 2ww as been in work kept my mind off things and stopped me from thinking, i took the egg collection day and my date for testing was a weekend so i didnt take time off, i did suffer with OHSS but i didnt need hospitialised i just went striaght home from work and popped into bed and just rested for the 2 weeks, unless your jon is stressful and on ur feet all the time i didnt want to waste my leave sort of thing, but you do what you feel you need to do,everyone is different, i wish you the best of luck for your cycle ahead, 3 months on the pill is a long time so i hope your dreams come true.

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## mmcm

P.s as in nosey colleagues i didnt tell anyone as i didnt want anyone to ask me did it work, didnt it work and then know i was pregnant or not, no one needs to know x


----------



## Lovehopes

Thanks mmcm! Have decided to speak to my boss tomorrow as you have suggested, that will lead to less stress about appointments etc. plus I trust him not to tell anyone else.  You mirror my thoughts exactly about nosey colleagues - I can see them already exchange looks when I have yet another hospital appointment. 

Thanks again xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Lovehopes

All depends on your boss, i had a very understanding senior who let me have time for scans etc. The good thing is the rfc had my scans at 7.30 so there wasnt much time off. I didnt take the 2 ww off for my 1st cycle but did take it for the 2nd & 3rd which helped a lot i just chilled went for lunch.

It all depends on how you feel each person feels differently..

All exciting

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma

any of you interested in the books I put up on a separate thread?


----------



## wee emma

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Natural-Solutions-Infertility-conceiving-miscarriage/dp/0749920599/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357652773&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fertility-Conception-Karen-Trewinnard/dp/0706377699/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1357652829&sr=1-3-fkmr0

I'd rather they went to NI girls as one of them came from one of you


----------



## Snooky

Hey girls,

Hope yo don't mind if i join you?

I received my letter of offer back in november for the RFC Belfast had all my bloods taken in my screening appointment so was very excitied waiting on my next AF to get started but unfortunatley this is not the case, I rang on monday as was told by the nurse that they are scheduled up till the end of march and im not included in that batch so I prob wont be starting treatment till april but have been told to continue takin birth control till then, is this even legal?? I am so annoyed that they can treat people like that, why send a letter to say you are at the top of the waiting list then make you wait for another 4 months before starting treatment!!


----------



## penny48

Typical NHS is all i can say, we were at royal for inital appointment in dec and was told they were speeding things up and we would have our letter of offer within 3 months, they also said that from feb they were not giving BCP and that we could do IUI until treatment.  I phoning to see how many were ahead of us on the list and someone (who clearly has no fertility issues) told be bluntly that we would get our letter of offer nov 13 and start tx within 12 months which was completely different to what the consultant said.  I thought we might get tx over summer but if that is were they are at clearly it will not be then.  Why pay taxes and to be treating like this and it is stressfull enough as it is without all that hassel, rant over, NHS a very caring service - not!!


----------



## Snooky

Its a joke why are we the only ones who cant start treatment on time, i've been speakin to loads of other ladies on this who are from london, liverpool etc and they all start not long after they get there letter, cant beleive how unprofessional the rfc is they shouldnt send letters till they are ready to take people!! The first time i  rang the receptionist told me she would have my schedule in the post that day (false hope) it was only 2 weeks later when it did not come i had to ring the nurse to be told i would be stuck on bcp for another 3 months arrrrg, cant wait till get this all over worst experiance ever


----------



## Lovehopes

Hey, hope everyone is well, I know how horrendous just waiting around for everything to start is! 

I am one week into taking the nasal sprays and I was doing ok with it until last night, I was being very smug and thinking that I wouldn't be affected by all the hormones etc and It was time for my final spray and I just found it so hard, i sat with it in my hand with ages before i finally dealt with it, i don't know what happened.  Today I am very emotional too, I think my hormones are just flying around all over the place I feel like I am going a little crazy.  I just can't wait to get home for a big hug!!

L xx


----------



## penny48

Lovehopes, hope you are ok, a hug and a cup of tea and some chocolate is just what you need, I'm on 2ww iui and had to do sprays and injections, I was very worried about injections as I have never had to do any thing like that before.  I just took a real head strong attitude to it, didnt over think it and just was something that i had to do to get my dream. My dh did not think it was a big deal at all so did not support there!! Keep strong, you are doing all this to get your baby, it not easy but with faith and hope you will get there, take care, really hope you get your baba xx


----------



## Lovehopes

Hi penny, I got my hug and a cream egg and feeling a lot better.  I am trying not to think too much about the injections until next week when I have no choice!! My thoughts are with you on your 2ww, I hope everything works out perfectly for you xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Its very quiet on here at the minute

Lovehopes

How are things going?

Penny when is testing day?

Jillyhen


----------



## penny48

Hi jilly, this thread has been very quiet i have been on a 2ww and an iui thread, test day was last wed 23rd, we got a BFN so back on the rollercoaster again.  Starting sprays day 21 and then gonal F beginning of next AF.  There was alot of tears on wed but pulled myself back together and all set for the next try.

How are you getting on? What stage are you at now? xxx


----------



## Snooky

Hey everyone, hope you are all keepin well xx

Penny48 im so sorry for your bfn i cant imagine how your feelin, i wish this time its a bfp  , when you you start to dr? I finally got my date for startin nasal spray 15 february cant wait to get started have felt useless the last couple of months but im now in better form 

Lovehope im so sorry to hear you were havin a hard time hopefully it ends with a good result to make it all worth it


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw penny

So sorry to hear that hun, you are a good un getting back on the band wagon again.

Jillyhen


----------



## penny48

Hi snooky, i will be starting spray on 16th, then just got to wait for AF and start injecting, I hope they increase my dose a bit to get some more eggs, are you doing IVF? we are doing IUI for two more rounds and then on to IVF, the joys, who thought you just had to have s#x to have a baby!!!lol xx


----------



## mmcm

Penny just popped on so sorry u got a bfn big hugs, of course lots of tears but brighter times ahead. U n other half should go on a wee mini break before ur next cycle of iui x

Hey jillyhen hope ur keeping well x


----------



## penny48

Hiya mmcm, how are you doing? When is the bub due? How is your DH doing after op? hope you are all well and getting ready for your exciting times ahead xx


----------



## mmcm

penny- hubby is geat recovering so well after his operation an he has got his life back to normal rountine of doing his wee bits an pieces an working etc. as for me im good not a bother hoping to get going in 3 weeks due in 4 but im a section due to the baby been breach an the setem in the womb so baby cant be turned, im not bothered about a section just prying to get to the end and all be ok....r u in cah doing iui?how r u finding the injections etc?


----------



## penny48

Hi mmcm, yes we are at craigavon, fiona is a lovely amazing person to help us through out tx. Injections are fine, just got a "get on and do it" attitude.  The spray is a bit hard to take after a few weeks but if it gets us our baby I dont care what i have to do!!!lol So glad you and dh is doing well and soon two will become three xxxx


----------



## Snooky

Hi penny48 im for icsi so we'll be very close date wise, i seen in your later post your goin to craigavon are you local? I live in craigavon   

Im so lookin forward to starting the spray, still waitin on my consultation appointment though was told 2 weeks ago the letter with appointment date would be with me that week and still waitin it jus aswell i rang for my dates or i wouldnt have been able to plan around work at such short notice, im glad ive told my manager as want to give her the heads up so she can arrange cover xx


----------



## penny48

Hi snooky we dont live in craigavon so have a bit of a journey each time for tx, but at this stage I would be willing to go to the moon and back for a baby!lol Keep me informed of your tx at rvh as we are on the waiting list there for IVF we had our first app on 7th dec and hope we will get tx over the summer, I dont know if that is wishful thinking x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Im not sure if you heard but MissE is now the proud mum of 2 boys, im not sure of names etc

Penny what part of the country are you from?

Jillyhen


----------



## Velma

oh wow congrats misse fab news! boys rock lol! hope they are all doing great so glad to hear misse's wee miracles are here what a difference a year makes all the journey was worth getting to here! can't wait to hear names 

velma x


----------



## penny48

Hiya we are from the west so we have a bit of a journey for every appointment, congragtes to missE hope all is well xx


----------



## Hopeful37

Oh thank for update Jillyhen - how are you keeping petal? 

Congrats to Miss E on the safe arrival of her two little boys! 

Good luck to our current cyclers with their treatment - hang on in there xx


----------



## wee emma

MissE's wee men's names are Caeden Rhys and Raef James   

hope she doesn't mind me saying


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to pop my head round the door and say hi! I've been over on the limbolanders thread for the past few months waiting to start treatment, and while Im not going to stop chatting to the lovely ladies over there, i will be spending alot more time on here too. DH and i just had our bloods taken yesterday at the rfc for the usual screening and i started the bcp today. The nurse said yesterday that we 'should' hear 'something' in the next couple of weeks... Does any one have any up to date info on how long they keep you on the pill before starting to DR? 

This is our first cycle and you can see my history on my sig

x
ducky


----------



## Lovehopes

Good morning everyone,
Penny48, I am so sorry to hear about your bfn, I wish you all the luck in the world for this cycle!
Duckybun, I was on the bcp for just over 3 months but I have heard of very varying times, hopefully they won't leave you hanging too long!
I had my final scan yesterday, I have 3 follicles in one ovary and just one in the other.  I am disappointed with my number but as dh said, it only takes one!  I was on a high level of injections too so it seems I have just very lazy ovaries!  The injections were not as bad as I had feared but after 4 nasal sprays every day for the last month I am very glad to see the back of them.  
My egg collection is tomorrow (does anyone have any tips?) and transfer is Sunday.  
Can't believe it might finally be happening for us!
Hope you all have a great day

Xxx


----------



## mmcm

Lovehope best of luck for egg collection, they should give you plenty of meds, so u shudnt feel any pain as such just little discomfort.

Duckybun-great to hear that your back on this trend again, give the nurses a wee ring and they will give u an estimate, i know they told me id be on the BCP for 3 months and i was only on it 2 moths, it really all depends, really hope time flies for you,


----------



## Snooky

Hi duckybun,  i had my screening appointment in nov and im now currently on week 9 of bcp but jus got my dates confirmed today to start spray next week so that will be a total of 10 weeks before treatment, hopefully its not the same for you!  I found myself ringing the clinic every other week for some info but was a waste of time as always got the same answer telling me my letter was in the post this went of for 5 weeks xx

Lovehope best of luck for tomorow


----------



## Maximom

Morning ladies

Just a quick post from me to wish MissE big congrats on the birth of beautiful twin boys...have been thinking of you recently Emma, well done hun!!

I haven't been posting much lately but have been trying to keep up to date with everyone.

Jillyhen how's things with u petal, how's the adoption process going?

Patbaz how's u sweetie? U planning any more treatment?

Hopeful all the best for ur forthcoming arrival, may it be sooner rather than later!!

Afm, my little bubba is due on Sun but no sign of anything happening anytime soon, I think Bubs is way too comfy in there lol. Will keep u posted when junior finally decides to make an appearance.

A big Hi to all you lovely ladies

Maximom xx


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi everyone hope your all keeping well and good luck to all those beginning or going through tx  
Miss E congratulations on the birth of you twin boys 
Maximom not long now till your wee bundle of joy arrives wishing you all the best for the birth  
Mmcm how are you keeping? 
ATM I'm 11 weeks today so very close to the 12 week mark I have a private scan on the 18th when I will be 12 weeks 4 days very nervous hope my wee bean is ok xxx


----------



## Katie789

Hi ladies,

Have not been on in an absolute age having decided to take a break from treatment and try to enjoy my husband, family, friends and myself for a change as TTC had started to take over everything for a few years.

Its great to see so many positive outcomes, both naturally and from treatment. After reading back (many many) pages I know there have been some sad outcomes too   Im not sure it ever gets easier, but in my case persistence has finally paid off and we have had out first positive result. It still hasnt really sunk in yet, and its still early days but having never got this far we are over the moon. 

Wishing you all lots of luck in whatever journey growing your family takes you,

Katie x


----------



## Sparkleheart

Hi Katie just wanted to say I'm so pleased for you, I remember all you have went through. I really am so thrilled you got the result you've dreamed of for so long. I don't think it ever sinks in tbh! Even when you have your baby! Did you go through ICSI again? 


MissE big congrats on the safe arrival of your twinnies! 
x


----------



## mmcm

Hopewishpray I'm good thanks petal. Delighted that ur near ur 12w mark that's great, first trimester nearly done way hoo....unfortunately the worrying never ends. I'm due in 2weeks an I still left the essential bits to buy until last week until hubby said incase i go early we had to have the essentials.let me know how ur scan goes, keep in touch xx

Katie79- brilliant news congrats, enjoy the moment an just try to enjoy an relax ur one step closer to your long awaited dream xx

Misse- delighted to hear your safe arrival of twin boys. Hope you are recovering well.

Hello to all the lovely ladies


----------



## Katiehuni

Katie79 - So delighted to hear your news!!!!! After all you have been through I am so thrilled to hear all is going well for you!!!!!

Mmcm not long to go hun. Sent your a pm did you get it??

Hi to all the other girlies - sorry no other personals at the minute ,just a quick visit - its feeding time!

Xxxxx


----------



## Erica d

If I have just turned 39 and have just got review appt letter will I still be eligible to proceed.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies

How are we all?
Katie massive congratulations hun, ive been thinking of you loads.

Maximom nothing happening at the minute, just waiting to start home study. I sent a email to the sw last week and we are 8th on the list   

Erica, is your review for the rfc?
Hello to all you other lovely ladies
Jillyhen


----------



## Erica d

Yes for the rfc.


----------



## Katie789

Thank you ladies. I never thought we would get there and it still doesn't feel like it's happening to me but I'm sure I'll get my head around it soon!!

Jillyhen I see you are thinking of going again?? 

Katie x


----------



## Jillyhen

Katie

Im not 100% sure yet, hubby very keen but dont want to jeopardise the adoption process.

Did you have treatment in reprofit?

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Jillyhen,

Yes we did. Cannot believe we had so many treatments here. If I had of known about them earlier I would've gone a lot sooner.  They did a few tests which really they said were basic and should've been done prior to any treatment and gave me a blood thinner as they said my blood was stopping implantation. Seems they were right!

It's a hard one to decide. Whether to go through another treatment or not. We took a nice long break which was great for us but we knew we were going to have another bash at treatment. If it hadn't of worked we were stopping and going down the adoption route. As long as you are totally happy that you have given it your best shot then there are no regrets.

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Katie

Im so delighted..

Dr Hunter has put me on 75mg on aspirin but yet didnt say anything about what caused my miscarriages etc.. ( sorry if im repeating myself).
I think im just frightened

Jillyhen


----------



## dahliadoris

HI ladies,

Sorry to hijack his board. Im new to this thread  have just found it.  just completed first IUI had BFN today .
Do any of you ladies have low amh? Do you know of any clinics in ireland who are openminded re ladies with low amh?

xx


----------



## Jillyhen

dahlia,

Welcome to the borad petal and feel free to hijack anywhere..

Sorry about your bfn.

What is your amh?

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies, 

I'm not really a full time member of this thread yet as I'm still on the bcp waiting with the rfc to be scheduled. I just wanted to ask if anyone else had a dodgy time on it. I have severe endo and haven't been on the pill for years, started it nearly 2 weeks ago and have been spotting randomly sine af and have also started bleeding after BDing.... I've got an app to see my gp but its not till Tuesday week and I don't know if I should be taking this more seriously and maybe phoning the rfc to see if I need to change pill. I'm on microgynon 30 and wondering if maybe I should be on a progesterone only pill for the sake of the endo, but seem to remember reading somewhere that you can't tricycle the progesterone only pill. Has anyone experienced any problems with the bcp and had to contact the rfc? If so who did you end up dealing with and what was the advice, or was it pure dismissal (not that I'm cynical or anything lol)

Thanks
Ducky

(Hi jilly!!  )


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - I used to be on this thread but after a disastrous cycle of tx in September past I just had nothing to say so I haven't been posting. I've just started tx at GCRM and would love to hear from anyone else who is having tx at the minute. Would love a bit of company! I'm on the flare protocol (which is a new one for me) and just started my stimms yesterday with my first scan on Friday morn. Am panicking!
I hope you are all doing well. I'm going to have to read up on this thread properly so I can see what stage everyone is at!


----------



## Magicbaby

Awh rosecat ur cyclin again I pray it works out for u this time (on phone so cant use the old symbols) lol
Afm im savin as much as I can for tx in gcrm an was hopin for this year but dont tjink that will happen 
Ive been thinkin of u alot as ur pm really helped me through last aug/sept 
Ive been tryin to keep up witj ff bur when im not doin anything at present its not easy - limboland is where im at lol 
Take care 
Magicbaby x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Magic - thanks a lot. Glad you're doing well. Will keep you posted about the tx. Hope it goes well. Will keep in touch with you anyway.


----------



## Snooky

Hey duckybun,

I was the bcp for 10 weeks and i bled for 10 days full on was like and extended period, i rang the rfc and they said that this was completley normal so try not to worry i had cramps and swollen boobs on and off the microgon 30 so glad to be finished with it!!!


----------



## Maximom

Evening ladies
Just a quick post from me to announce the arrival of our beautiful baby son Jayden last Tues 12.02.13. He's absolutely perfect and has us wrapped around his little finger already lol.

We can't quite believe that after more than 10 years trying we finally have our little bundle and our family is now complete.

I wish all you lovely ladies success in your dream of becoming a mummy, we almost gave up a few years ago & now I'm so glad we stuck with it when I look down at my little miracles face. 

Good luck to each and every one of you

Maximom xxx


----------



## mmcm

Congratulations maximom to you an hubby, dreams can an do come true, enjoy every minute xx


----------



## Velma

maximom fantastic news congratulation i always love hearing fabulous stories like yours and the fact you kept going for a reason  best wishes for your new role as mummy and best wishes to baby jayden!

velma x


----------



## Katiehuni

Maximom massive congrats misses!!! Love the name! Hope you and little one doing well!


----------



## penny48

Mamimom hugh congrates, enjoy your little boy, mmcm hope you are doing well, on the count down now, looking forward to hearing your good news soon xx


----------



## mmcm

Thanks penny yes on the countdown. Extremely nervous.im scheduled in for Monday for section. Good luck with iui no 2 xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Maximom 
Massive congratulations, wonderful news..

Jillyhen


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls... not posted in ages.. but just to let you know the ITV show this morning is running a little fertility special on the 22nd * Tuesday!
Its going to be with Dr Robert Winston and Zita West... ive copied and pasted from the website on ********...

On Tuesday 26th February two of the biggest names in Fertility will be joining forces to answer your fertility questions.  Lord Robert Winston and Zita West will be here ready and waiting to help YOU. Maybe you’re struggling to conceive and want to know what you can do to help yourself… or maybe you’re finding the pressures of fertility treatment are causing friction in your relationship. Whatever your concern drop us an email –[email protected] - and we could be putting your questions to our experts live on the show. You must be over 18 and we need to receive all emails by 11am on Tuesday 26th February. For Terms and Conditions please visit itv.com/terms

  to all xxx


----------



## wee emma

congratulations maximom   

how's things mmcm? baba here?


----------



## yellowhope

Maximom-Massive congratulations on the arrival of baby Jayden-gorgeous name. 
Jillyhen- hope you are keeping well.
MMcM- hope all went well for you on Monday! 
Rosecat-best of luck for GCRM.
Duckybun the RFC didn't put me on the pill at all as I told them it didn't agree with me and that I had family history of DVT and strokes so I was able to cycle straight away without ever taking it at all.  If you do not want to be on it stress your concerns strongly otherwise they will coast you along to suit themselves for however long it takes.
WeeEmma-how are you Petal-you are so far along now. 
Velma-hope you are doing good too.
Hi to Magicbaby,Katihuni,Snooky,Penny and Dahiliadoris xxx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hiya gals, Im from n.ireland and having tx at craigavon....anyone else the same??xxx


----------



## duckybun

Hi waiting, I'll be starting tx with the rfc in the next few weeks, why stage are you at? It great to hear there's some one else at the start of tx, do you have any dates yet?

X
Ducky


----------



## mmcm

Hey girls

Just to say miracles do happen.i had my wee man on Monday called him Charlie an he weighed 7lb 2.had a section on Monday just home this minute to mil for dinner. 

Hope you are all good and I'm thinking of u all.


----------



## Velma

mmcm congrats huni ! welcome baby Charlie hope you enjoy your new wee family unit!


----------



## penny48

CONGRATES mmcm    sooo happy for you and DH, lovely name, hope you both are well xxxx

Waiting, I am currently getting iui tx in craigavon, was due to start 2nd round of iui beginning of this month, but had a row wth hubby and cancelled it, the stress is so bad for a marriage.  Going to start now on 15th March sprays and then it starts again  !!!! Any questions ask and I'll try and anwser them xx


----------



## yellowhope

MMcM-Congratulations on the birth of Charlie! Really cute name!


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - haven't been on since the weekend as I've been in Glasgow from Monday night until today lunchtime.
Will update myself on how everyone is getting on but just wanted to pop on and say a big congrats to MMcm and Maximom - delighted you got your wee babies safe and sound. Love both the names! Hope you are both doing well.
Also want to thank everyone for your good wishes and to let you know that we got 6 eggs at EC on tues. All 6 were suitable for injection but only 2 fertilized and I had ET this morn - had 2 put back. Both were 4 cells - one top grade 4/4 embryo and one not so good grade 3/3 embryo. 
I don't know whether to feel positive or not - just wondering has anyone had any success with a day 2 transfer of embryos like mine (both 4 cells)?? I'm not sure as we had 2 blasts put back the first time we had tx at GCRM so I'm not really sure about day 2/3 transfers?


----------



## Magicbaby

Congrats rosecat on bein pupo!!!!! Prayin u get ur bfp before paddys day lol 
How did u find gcrm again? How much was icsi with them at present hope u dont mind me askin?? Pm me if u wish 
Rest up an look after urself xxxx 
Magic x


----------



## Velma

great news rosecat all crossed for you! i am proof of 2 day transfer and one embryo put back!  so stay positive! 

velma x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Magic - Thanks for your good wishes. GCRM were great again. Couldn't fault them at all. The ICSI was £3865 plus my meds which were £680. Also the initial consultation was £110 (as we were there before). I think it is more if you are just starting with them for the first time. Fingers crossed this works!

Hi velma - thanks so much for letting me know that! I just didn't know anyone who had a day 2 transfer. You have made me feel so much better!

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Maximom

Big congrats MMCM on the birth of ur beautiful son, it doesn't take long to wonder wot life was ever like without them. I hope u & the little man are doing well xx

Rosecat congrats on being Pupo honey. My little man is the result of a 2 day transfer, I had a 4 cell & a 5 cell transfered. A lot of ladies who I've been in contact with all think the best place for ur embies I back with mummy rather than spending an extra day in a lab so lots of nice positive thoughts & fingers crossed u'll have some great news for us soon. When's ur OTD? I'll keep u in my thoughts xx

A big hello to all u other lovely ladies!

Maximom x


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies, 

Is thre anyone out there cycling in march/April I'd love to have a buddy going through at the same time as me! I'm cycling with the rfc (boo hiss I know but it's our one free go) 

X
Ducky


----------



## Fingers crossed xx

Evening ladies

It's been so long since been on here but finally managed it tonite and took me ages catching up with everyone..some good and some sad news. 

Too many personals to reply to but hi to everyone and good luck to anyone going thru their tx at the minute or on their 2ww. 

Congrats to miss e and mmcm so delighted for use ur wee miracles are finally here.

Arm hitting  32 weeks preg got 8 weeks left never thought  that wud ever see it just can't wait now but so nervous and scared worrying never stops. 

Hope u all shaving a luvly weekend.

Xx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi maximom - thanks for letting me know that you had success with a 2 day transfer - feeling more positive now. My OTD is Wed 13th March. 

Hi Fingerscrossed - how are you? I can't  believe you only have 8 weeks left! Where has the time gone? I'm sure you can't wait until he/she arrives! As you've probably seen I've just had tx at GCRM so really hoping it's successful! 

Hi Duckybun - good luck with your tx next month! 

Hi to Velma, Magic, anyone else out there this evening.

No news with me at all. Still dosed with the cold. OTD is Wed 13th March so still have a good bit to wait - or maybe it just seems that way!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girlies
Quick log on for me
Rosecat congrats on being pupo.
mmcm massive congrats hun, plenty of lovely little boys being born.
maximom how are things?

Not much happening on our side of things will just be glad to have this month over..
Jillyhen


----------



## Sparkleheart

Rosecat just to let you know I also had success with a 2 day transfer! Had previously had two 3 day transfers and one 5 day, none of which worked, so it was only the 2 day that worked for us! Hope it works for you too! Our wee girl is now 7 and a half months old! Good luck! X


----------



## wee emma

It was a two day transfer at GCRM with me too. I was worried that it wasn't long enough but was told by a consultant that the best place for them is inside you.

Congratulations mmcm  cute name  

I'm fine yellowhope, ta for asking  nerves are always there though unfortunately 

Hi to everyone else  x


----------



## mmcm

Wee Emma great to see ur nearly there, honestly u worry when ur pregnancy wait to u have the an the worrying gets worse


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, havent been on in ages but have kept an eye on you all. 

Maximom congrats on your baby boy, so glad to hear your dreams came true.  

mmcm congrats on the birth of charlie, so glad all went well for you and he arrived safe and sound.  

Rosecat good luck for testing on wednesday.   

Yellow how are you doing huni?  

Jillyhen i hope everything is ok with you sweetie.  

A big hi to all the ladies, wishing you all loads of luck whatever stage you are at.

Emma xx


----------



## Rosecat

thanks MissE - my nerves are wrecked! Your wee boys look just gorgeous in your pic. i'm sure you are just over the moon - but busy with the 2 of them!


----------



## Fi84

Hey girls haven't been on in a while see some great news congrats to all the new mommy's - big hello to everyone hope everyone keeping well always thinking of you all xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Happy mothers day to you all the new mummies..
missE your wee fellas are absolutely gorgeous.
fi how are you stranger?
Rosecat when is testing day?

Not much craic with me, we did think about having more treatment but as we have started the adoption process we didn't want to jeopardise that. We got a referral to see a consultant in Ballykelly who does the satellite clinic for gcrm, we wanted to see him for advice n see what he thought as Dr Hunter seemed to think I couldn't get preg without ivf.. To cut along story short he did a scan couldn't seen the pcos on the left ovary which I had been told I had, could see that I had ovulated from my left ovary, thinks I can get preg no bother thinks there si an issue with implantation so he wants the results of the bloods that dr hunter requested plus day bloods done on day 2 of my next cycle and im being booked in for a hysteroscopy which I was told I didn't need 1.
SO after feeling down about things im starting to pick up.
Sorry for the me post just wanted to let you know
Jillyhen x


----------



## Fi84

Hey misses keeping well how's things with you always thinking of you all I see u are thinking of going again x


----------



## Lucysmum

Hi all, can I join.. I am very stressed at the mo and have bad a tough year.. I had gallbladder out in August, then flu, then op for endo then admitted to hospital for back pain. Meanwhile working 3 jobs to pay mortage for a house we bought before recession and trying to rent other houses we got too! We have a 2 yr old from previous cycle of icsi in 2010.. We are very lucky as this was our first cycle and was nhs funded. We have now paid for a second cycle with all our savings and I was coping with the stress etc ok until now! I started supracur nasal spray on 19th feb and I'm on this for 7.5 weeks!! After 3 weeks im so tired and so stressed and aggressive with DH and my parents. I think it Is hormones because before this I managed. I also keep thinking why are we trying again in case we are disappointed and then I think If it's successful what's the point as I am working so hard I'll never get the enjoyment of being a mummy! I have a history of anxiety but since toddler was born I've never been happier and had no anxiety. Now I'm am hormones I'm so tearful and wound up and I'm scared I will regret not relaxing esp if I get BFN I will blame myself. I'm not depressed but I'm mega peaved at the mo! Anyone else similar on busrelin? Not stimminguntil 11/4/13


----------



## duckybun

Hi Lucysmum,

Sorry to hear you are having such a rotten time of it. I can't help with the buserlin e query, however, I'll be starting to down reg on the 22nd and then starting to stim around the same time as you so we'll be going through our treatments at roughly the same time, so at least you know if you need to rant at someone at the same stage you can! This will be my first cycle so as I say I can't help you with advice about the buserline but can tell you I'm an emotional wreck already and I haven't even started sniffing yet so I don't think what you're going through is too unusual. You're under an enormous amount of pressure so getti g stressed and snappy isn't an abnormal reaction I wouldn't have thought! Where are you doing your cycle? 
X
Ducky


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls 
MissE your twins are absolutely gorgeous! Love the names too. Am currently 31 weeks preg with our twins. Doing my last days of work this week and then maternity leave. Am stretching like mad so will be glad to put my feet up!
Jilly-that sounds quite positive after you meeting the Dr in Ballykelly.
Duckybun and Lucymum- there is a really good Zita West relaxation cd that I purchased on Amazon for listening to while going through treatment I used it on my last cycle (the only one I got a BFP on) It is really stressful going through the process and this might help to destress you and make you more positive .


----------



## Lucysmum

Duckybun I'm at rvh.. Yellow hope that's for advice re zits west I will check it out! Went out for dinner with DH and Lucy and mum and dad and indulged in several glasses of pino grigio! Prob not best idea but better than being wound up! Lucy's cycle I was so good bug wasn't as stressed!


----------



## Lisa.space

Hi Everyone, well I'm now a currentt cycler having collected my drugs this morning - five weeks of Suprecur spray I can't believe I'm going to be on this dreadful hormone for so long. The side effects were terrible last time! Also higher Gonal F to try and harvest more eggs than last time. All happening just in my last 6 weeks of Uni during exams so I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself. I'm almost 40 now and my egg reserve is low so fingers crossed it's all worth it. Good luck to everybody else Lisa X


----------



## duckybun

hey Lisa,

hopefully you wont have it so bad this time round with the stress of your exams! that must've been pretty though to say the least, can you at least chill a bit more this time round with regards to work? 

lucysmum, how are you getting on with the suprecur? 

afm, not picking up my drugs till thursday next week so still playing the waiting game....

x
ducky


----------



## Lisa.space

Thanks for the reply Duckybun, just trying to get caught up with all my college work before the side effercts of the Suprecur really strart to kick in, day 3 and already have hot sweats! I'm litterally crossing off the days till it's finished on my calender! Hope you are well and start soon X


----------



## Lucysmum

Well duckybun I'm through 4 weeks of suprecur and another 3.5 weeks to go before stims but mood seems to have settled ! Feeling pretty normal again and stress has subsided somewhat!! Lisa-- good luck! X


----------



## duckybun

Hi Lucysmum and lisa space,

glad to hear your both getting ok, good to hear things have settled down for you Lucysmum, but lisa poor you with the sweats  my DH calls me the thermonuclear device as my thermostat is well and truly up the left, without being on anything I have ice blocks for feet whilst having an inner core temperature that would melt uranium! Apparently that's part of the endo, or so I've been told so I'm dreading the suprecur as goodness only knows what sort of sweaty state ill end up in!!
I'm doing guided meditations at the minute to try to calm myself down and stop feeling so negative about this cycle, it's just so hard going in so blind! I've found the rfc definitely don't seem to like keepin their patients informed, thank god for this site so at least I know (to some degree) what's ahead!! Have either of you got any ideas for maintaining an even keel over the next few weeks?

4 days to DR.... !

 for us all xx
Ducky


----------



## Lisa.space

Hi Lucymum, my goodness I though 5 weeks was too long but it looks like you're going to be on the Suprecur for 7.5 weeks, that's awful! Glady your mood has stabilized. x

Hi Duckbun, my last cycle ended in December so it wasn't that long ago.... a few things you might find helpful

Nasel Spray - Take the Suprecur with you wherever you go, I had a couple of times where I had to rush home because I hadn't taken it out with me and you have to take it regulary, 
Set your alarm at the weekends so you don't have more than 9 hours without taking it, it made me very tired and so I slept more than usual.  
Warn your partner that you may be irrational while taking it, I felt like I had the worse PMT ever, I never swear and yet I was vile to him and called him names that would make you blush!
Don't go looking for symptoms from it, some people don't suffer.

The injections - I passed out when they took my blood the first time because I hate needles however even I managed to do my own injections every night, they really are not too bad. 
Push the top end of the pen all the way in and make SURE the number dial shows zero once you've taken it out, I had to inject myself again once or twice because I hadn't put the full dose in. 
Check you are using the right dosage pen, I used the wrong pen initially and then had to calculate the figures myself.
Use alternate areas of your tummy or thigh to inject, I got bruises on one side and it was sore to inject there.

Mental Health - I so wish I had carried on with normal life last time instead I spent every spare second, talking, thinking, reading and dreaming about IVF! This time it's more in the background (think that's easier the second go though!)
Pretty much everybody I knew was aware we we in a cycle of IVF which was great because I got lots of support or help but it was so hard when I had to tell everybody it hadn't worked.
Take advantage of the counselling.

Any questions, shout XX


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies how are you all doing today? Can't believe the snow!!! I starting DR today and taking the snow as a positive sign that extraordinary things do happen, if it can snow at the end of march like this then I can get PG!!!

Lisa space, thanks for your reply and advice, I've set my phone to tell me when I need to spray and so far (2 sprays in!) I haven't missed one yet  . As for mental health.... Got a counselling session tomorrow and dh and I had a really good talk earlier in the week after a serious breakdown over the weekend, so feeling like we pulling together more now that we've had an honest talk and I was able to tel him just how hard I'm finding it all. Anyway, hope you are getting okay with the suprecur.

Lucysmum, you're over half way there with the spray now! How are you feeling?

I hope neither of you were in the rfc on Thursday morning when we were there.... If you were I was the nutter in the waiting room going daft!!! Our appointment was at half nine and we'd collected our drugs from the pharmacy at 9.... Didn't get seen by anyone till half ten after complaining multiple times to the receptionist! The reception was sweltering and the nurse very kindly changed my drugs as I was worried that they'd been sitting in a roasting room for well over an hour. 
Sometimes the rfc really worry me with the way things a done. I had my amh retested when we went in for our blood screening and I asked for the results yesterday, the nurse gave me my last amh level from last year and I had to say, no that's not right, I had it retested 2 months ago. Se went off and came back in, it's halved in a year     I was on the lowest dose and I asked her if this heads been based on my new amh level and she had to go out AGAIN and check, came back in and said no it was based on my old result as the result of the test hadn't come back in when the doctor was doing my treatment schedule   so I asked her if it was still appropriate for me to be on the lowest does given my new lower amh.... She went out again.... Honestly it really scares me that if it wasn't for this website and the fact that I've read up on all of this I wouldn't have a clue, and they wouldn't bother either! 
Anyway, we'll see, she assured me that as I have a scan 2 days into stims if I need more stimulation they'll adjust my meds then.

Learning how to knit socks in the meantime to distract myself  

X
Ducky


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Good evening ladies, you can I join you?  
We're up to collect our meds this Wednesday & start spraying on Easter Monday.  OTD is planned for 25th May, all being well.  I'm excited to be getting started again but nervous as I reckon this'll be our last attempt.  The Royal have already fried my head so I'm trying very hard to stay calm & keep the PMA up.  I've been through this once already so if I can help or advise anyone, just let me know.
Hope you are all having a chilled Sunday evening.


----------



## Lisa.space

Hi Duckybun, hope you are doing ok on the sprays and not experiencing any side effects. I think you are right it is really important with the Royal to be informed and question anything that you don't feel is correct. I'm counting down the weeks left on the Suprecur, can not wait to stop taking it. XX

Hi MaybeBaby, this is also our last go. Sending you lots of luck with this cycle XX


----------



## Lucysmum

I'm. Still sniffing but treating myself to an Indian and glass of wine this evening ! Need to have a break sometime .. Lisa and duckybun hopefully u guys r ok x


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Lucysmum, I hope you enjoyed your Indian last night and your cheeky glass of wine! Awwww drooling at the thought of it....

Lisa space, how long on the sprays have you got left? I'm no feeling too bad on them yet, but only stopped the pill yesterday so I'm sure that the side effects will ratchet up a notch or two now!

Maybebaby, is this your funded cycle at the rfc or are you paying privately with them? Did you go to origin first? Sorry for the questions just trying to figure out where our next port of call will be if this cycle doesn't work out (such an optimist I know!!!)

AFM, not much to report, still sniffing. On a different note though, noticed yesterday that my miniature rose is coming into bud... It hasn't bloomed in more than a year and I thought on more than one occasion that I'd killed it (not green fingered at all) so I'm taking that as a positive omen    
We've got the family round at the weekend including all the nieces and nephew for Easter and dh decided he wanted to do an egg hunt around the house, so I've had to find hiding places for all my drugs and sharps bins that the kids won't get into while looking eggs... It's all going to end awkwardly, mil will probably be presented with an ovulation test and gonal f at the dinner table by an unwitting 4 year old.... Roll on the fun and games... Have you ladies shared your journey or keeping schtum? (We've keep it to ourselves so far)

X
Ducky


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Hi Ducky, we had our NHS cycle last year.  It went smoothly, just didn't result in a positive result.  This is our 1st private cycle & we decided to stick with the Royal as we were familiar with it so it was one less unknown.  It's the admin side of things that really frustrates me so if I were to go again, I do feel I'd go to Glasgow & make a wee trip of it as my best friend now lives there.

It's only natural to think ahead to next time.  It's good to stay positive but it's just realistic to consider other outcomes.  I start my sprays on Monday so will be glad to get going.  I have a mock transfer next Wednesday which I'm not looking forward to but if needs must, I'll grin & bear it.  

Anyone doing anything nice for Easter? xxx


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

Maybebaby, did you have a difficult transfer last year? I haven't heard of anyone else having a mock transfer at the rfc. I've heard really great things about grcm, seems a lot of the northern Irish girls who e gone with them have been very happy, but hopefully neither of us will have to fall back on plan b    

Easter will be a weekend of cooking for various family groups for us, my side on Sunday and dh's side on Monday so plenty to keep us busy, how about you?

Lucysmum and lisa space, what are your plans for the weekend?

X
Ducky


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Ah yes, your description of an Easter egg hunt resulting in your meds being presented at the table made me chuckle. All our close family & friends know about our treatment as we find it easier that way. 

I wasn't aware of my first ET being tricky. It was over so quick & just a wee bit nippy on the pain side. Hubby says he did notice the Dr looked to be getting a bit anxious but I genuinely had no clue until they said they'd do one this time round. If it means a smoother ride for my embies on the big day, I'm all for it. 

Roll on the long weekend!!!


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Good evening ladies,

It's went very quiet on this thread.  Have you all had a nice Easter & ate lots of chocolate?  We just finished totally re-doing our bedroom so can't wait to get back into my own bed tonight.  I start my sprays @ 7am & here we go again.

What's your opinion of having a glass of wine or two at this stage?  My EC is planned for 8th May so my initial feeling is to not drink at all but am for Dublin this weekend with my bestie & would love to have a few with her as I don't see her very often.

DVD & more chocolate is my plan for this evening, yum. xx


----------



## Lisa.space

Hi everyone, hope you are having a nice Easter.

Maybe baby, I am having a glass of wine or two while down regulating, I asked the nurse and she said at this stage she didn't think it would be a problem but nothing after Egg transfer. I didn't have any alcohol or caffeine last time throughout the entire treatment but it  was still a BFN and  so this time I'm trying to live a more normal life and not let IVF occupy every thought and action (easier said than done!)  The only thing to remember is the hangovers might be worse while on the Suprecur!  

Ducky hope you are feeling OK on the spray. I've been on it for almost 3 weeks now and another 2.5 to go....I hate the stuff!!

XX


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Hi Lisa,

I think I'll allow myself one or two then while spraying. I tried very hard last time to continue life as normal & the meds just fitted into my routine. I'll be doing the same this time if I can but I did have a restless night last night. I was probably thinking about my spray alarm going off at 7. I'd forgot about the awful back drip & taste. 

Hopefully time will fly for us all & we'll soon be drug free again xx


----------



## duckybun

Hi ladies,

It's funny hearing you both talking a out trying not to le ivf occupy every waking moment this time round... It must be the curse of the first timers that its all you can think about I don't seem capable of doing anything with out thinking about how it'll impact ivf, or just not able to think about anything else be aide I'm obsessing over ivf in the first place !!



Maybebaby, I think you just have to true to yourself, if having a glass or two of wine is going to help relax you then it's prop ably better for you inthe long run than bein a total stress bucket!

Lisa! How you are staying so patient after 3 weeks of this awful stuff is amazing to me, I'm officially losing it after a week and a half.

Lucysmum, how are you getting on?

AFM, had af from hell last week, I suffer badly with the endo pain at the best of times but there were a couple of days last week where I was literally curled up in the foetal position with the hot water bottle strapped to my stomach, not pleasant at all. I thought the sprays weren't affecting me too badly but it must've been the pill masking them because now I'm off it I feel dreadful. I'm currently lying in bed at, yes, 12.30, with a banging headache. The family are descending on the house at 4 and I haven't cooked their dinner yet and my head is busting. I get the feeling they'll all be leaving tonight wondering what has possessed me, well the answer to that question would appear to be the evil suprecur demon, roll on stimms......

Hope you're all having a lovely Easter and eating your own body weight in chocolate, here hoping we're all brewing our own wee Easter eggies as we speak 

Xx
Ducky


----------



## Lisa.space

Hi, 

Yes Ducky I think you are absolutely right the first time it really does occupy every thought because it's all so new and both terrifying and exciting. I'm sorry you are struggling with the side effects of the spray, I'm litterally counting off the days, avoiding any stress I can and apologising to my husband for being so miserable and reminding him that it is temporary. Take care of yourself and if you have told people you are doing this explain how ill the hormones can make people feel so they don't expect too much of you  X

Maybe baby, I think we have to do anything that makes life easier during this and i don't feel that  a glass of wine or two with a friend will do any harm at all. Hope you have a great time with your friend.

XX


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Good evening girlies,

Thanks for your advice.  We've pretty much given up all drinking since before our first treatment last year so I think that's why the thought of even a few makes me think I shouldn't.    I'll enjoy my weekend with or without it so I'll just go with the flow & see how I feel.

We were up in Portrush for dinner at the Oriental with my family last night & it was so good, as always.  We stayed over in mum & dads caravan and then had a massive 3 hour walk along the coast.  It was actually quite a nice day up there & the sun even shone.  Day 2 of sprays done & my mock transfer is tomorrow.  

Hope you are all doing ok xxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi everyone, I'm an old timer from this board    I just wanted to let you all know that our long waited for lo arrived on Tuesday weighing 6lb 10oz.

I'm posting this as I always loved hearing about the arrival of babies on this thread as it gave me so much hope to believe that our dream could come true too.  I hope that our lo will give some of you some hope too that, despite the horrible journey on the tx rollercoaster, it can be worth it.

Wishing you all the very, very best of luck with your treatment - I can't wait to read about all of these future bfps.


----------



## Sparkleheart

Hi Tessy, that's amazing, so happy to hear your wonderful news! Did you have a boy or a girl? I'm sure they are just adorable! Congrats! x


----------



## Tessykins

Lol sparkleheart, iforgot to mention the most important bit of info - it's a boY!


----------



## Katiehuni

Massive congrats Tessykins!!!!! Hope you and your wee man are doing well
Super weight for him!!!!  ! xxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Massive congrats tessy,
Wonderful news.

How are our current cyclers getting on?
Mayb I love the oriental, we where there last sat night yum yum
Jillyhen


----------



## Velma

Congrats tessy wonderful news! Hope your both doing well!

Velma x


----------



## MaybeBaby79

Congratulations Tessy, I remember you from my first cycle.  It's so good to hear good news.

Jilly - It really is the best ever for food.  We even get it as carry out from time to time.

Day 7 of sprays & I have caught the flu.  I want someone to just shoot me right now!  Hopefully it passes soon.

Hi to all the current girlies, hope you are doing well. xx


----------



## yellowhope

Congratulations Tessy on the new arrival 

I just wanted to share the arrival of my twin baby girls last week also  , they arrived early but thank God are doing well ( not due until May)  Like Tessy just wanted to share as seeing others on this forum overcome the hurdles to become a mummy in the past had always given me hope that in the future it might happen to me too.

Keep the faith girls xx and I really do hope that your dream will become true xxx


----------



## Velma

Congrats yellowhope hope you and your girlies are doing well! Bit of a shock im sure but you'll be surprised how much they will thrive! Take care!

Velma x


----------



## duckybun

hi ladies,

congrats to all the new mums.

Just wanted to say that I'm going to bow out of this thread, and wanted to let all the girls who are currently cycling know that I've started a new thread. I don't want to sound like a cow bag, but I can just about cope with bfp announcements and I'm sure If I knew you all from cycling with you last year it wouldnt bother me so much but I'm finding it hard to post about my current cycle when there are so many birth announcements.

I'm very pleased for you all, and wish you all the best with your new families. 

x
ducky


----------



## shenagh1

Aw yellow hope how are your girls? I had my little girl early also she is now 7 weeks +3  (34+3 gestational) where are your daughters in? Hope they are well xx


----------



## mmcm

Tessy fantastic news on your arrival, congrats

Yellow hope that is wonderful news about your twins hope mum and babies doing well. It's tough when they come early.

Girls it's great to see so many girls on this trend from this last year or two get their miracles. Unfortunately some people don't get their miracles immediately but it's nice to encourage those who are trying and that it can happen.i know personally I did get bitter when I didn't get pregnant but you have to stay positive an encourage everyone on this journey.


----------



## MissE

Yellowhope delighted for you, congrats on your 2 wee girls. Hope you are all doing well. I'm sure it was a shock but they will thrive. 

Shenagh congrats on the birth of your wee girl, hope she is doing well. 

Emma xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

Congrats yellowhope on your wonderful news! Must have been so scary them coming so early, hope you are all doing good x


MissE that's such an adorable profile pic! Am I crazy or is that a Sleepyhead they're in?!?! I really hope so else you'll really wonder what on earth I'm on about! x


----------



## MissE

Thanks sparkleheart. Sorry I am gonna ask, what is a sleepyhead??  How are you?

Emma xx


----------



## Sparkleheart

Aw man I knew I was gonna look like a crazy person! It's basically just like a wee baby nest type bed thing. We have one for DD she really loves it, it really cocoons her and is v comfy. Mind you she will be growing out of it soon, I'll be lost then, she sleeps so well in her Sleepyhead! Anyway! We are doing great thanks, DD will be 9 months soon, it's crazy how fast time goes! I'm sure you have your hands and days full with the boys but are loving every minute! X


----------



## MissE

Ah ha sparkle!!!! Never seen one bit sounds like a fab item. Must be really snuffly for them. This was just the 2 boys together in the one bassinet in the hospital. They had their own bassinets but they like to be together. Cannot believe your little one is 9 months, where does the time go? My days and hands are completely full but they are quite good babies. Love every second though. 

Emma xx


----------



## yellowhope

Thanks girls for all your good wishes. Both babies and myself got home after 8 days in hospital and thank God although small they are thriving.  MissE your wee boys look gorgeous.  Shenagh congrats on your beautiful wee daughter, I'm sure she will continue to thrive for you too.
Sparkle I can hardly believe that your little girl will soon be nine months either how the time flies. MMcM hope you are keeping well too. xx


----------



## mmcm

Yellowhope-how are the babies for u?im sure ur exhausted.


----------



## yellowhope

They sleep really well in between feeds, we feed them every 3 hours then they drop off to sleep nearly straight after feeding. The grannies have been a great help too. How is your wee bundle doing?


----------

